# Project: Daedalus (Issue #2)



## Agamon (Oct 6, 2003)

*University of Colorado Hospital; Denver, Colorado*

_0845 hours, MDT, Sunday, July 6th, 2014_

The AF aerodyne reached the hospital around 2 in the afternoon.  The more seriously injured were admitted to emergency and operated on as soon as possible.  The others were treated as best as could be done.  American Freedom requsitioned the use of an unused room in the hospital to keep those that weren't in need of care to remain under their custody while the more badly hurt shared a room in ICU.

Once the wounded were tended to, Screaming Eagle left to do some checking on the story she was given, leaving Jersey Devil to watch over the others.  The night has gone rather uneventfully, and Screaming Eagle has yet to return.

*Tyrone, Miguel, Kiro, Max*
You're in a room on the 5th floor of the hospital.  No windows announce the time of day, but the clock overhead shows it to quarter to nine in the morning.  Four cots and four end tables adorn the room.  Privacy screens are present but not currently in use.  Jersey Devil sits in a chair reading a book, glancing up at you every so often, looking rather tired, having stayed up the entire night.  "Where the heck is she?" he mumbles to himself.

*Aaron, Sarah*
The room you lay in is bright, machines and monitors hum and beep beside your raised hospital beds, all of them connected to you in some way.  Jaya and Neutron share the room with you.  Neutron is awake but appears to be lost in thought.  Jaya has yet to awaken, lying quite still in her bed.

_OOC: If you were asleep (I assume most of you were, that's the best way to get healed) you can wake up with your first response._


----------



## Elementor (Oct 6, 2003)

The bright lights shining down on his face, along with the familiar tones of monitors brings Aaron squinting back to consciousness.

"Uuugh, not again...." Letting his eyes get accustomed to the light, he recognizes the forms of Jaya and Sarah nearby.  The conscious yet unfamiliar (I would assume the bruising after being trampled would be significant) face in the nearby bed makes him curious.  "Excuse me mister, did they capture us again?  At least we arent in those ugly yellow energy cells this time.  You must be new here.  Did they capture you after we escaped?  My name is Aaron."  Aaron attempts to get out of bed but with all the attached machines and the incredible pain he is in, he changes his mind and lays back down.  

A sudden realization hits him, "I don't see Tyrone, Max, Kiro, Sam, or Miguel!  Oh no!  Has McDermott been in here yet?  Has he said what happened to the others?  Did AF and Evolution kill them?  I hope they got away.  Oh, please let them have gotten away...."

Aaron curls back up into the fetal position and sobs softly into his pillow.


----------



## Deva (Oct 6, 2003)

The light is so bright it hurt her eyes even with them closed and the familiar sound of a heart monitor echoes rhythmically in her ear. Even with her eyes shut she feels the sensors taped to her skin in various places and the I.V. piercing the back of her hand. She screams inwardly at the realization that she had been the one chosen for that days experiments in McDermotts lab. Sarah swallows hard, her mouth so dry it feels like it's stuffed with cotton.  Her tongue darts out, licking her dry and split lips, and lifts her hand to her forehead.

That was the first difference she noticed, no restraints on her arms, and as she slowly opened her squinting eyes she notices the second, no Doctors hovering around taking notes. The third difference iss the freshly washed blonde hair that falls across her eyes when she shifts. The Biogen people had never bothered to properly wash the dye from her hair before. 

As she struggles back to counsiousness, she hears Aaron's voice in the same room talking and then sobbing. Her heart leaps at the thought that something was happening yet again to the poor kid, the machine monitoring her heart rhythm sounding the sudden increase in its palpitations. 

She grits her teeth, tearing at the wires attached to her chest and forhead, the heart machine suddenly going into a flatline alarm. She pulls out the I.V. needle and sits up, sending a new wave of pain through her abdomen and bringing the escape from the Labs, their flight from Colorado Springs, and fight at the ranch rushing back to her memory. 

Gasping for breath, the pain making it nearly impossible for her to move, her panic at being once again in the hands of Biogen giving her strength to swing her legs from under the covers and onto the cold floor beneath the bed. Her body shakes in protest as she tries to stand but, lacking the physical strength, and she collapses to the tiled floor. 

The tears are on her cheeks before she realizes she's crying, the overwhelming sense of helplessnes too much for her. She manages to push herself against the wall next to her bed, pulling her knees up to her chest in an attempt to relieve the pain lacing through her abdomen, the alarm of the heart monitor masking  her choked sobs.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 6, 2003)

Tyrone sits at the edge of the uncomfortable hospital bed and glares at the clock.  _*Mama'd have a fit if she saw me in bed this late, shot or not!*_ he thinks, stepping to the cold floor and bending down to grab his clothes from the bottom shelf of the end table.  *"Damn, I feel a draft," *he says when he bends over in the hospital gown.  He grabs his socks and underwear, noticing that someone went to the effort of washing his washables.  He spies his leather pants and jacket neatly folded as well, and his black shirt, clean but with the bullet hole still present.  Grabbing his clothes, he winces only slightly at the tightness in his arm.

*"$80 shirt, and the bastard went and shot it up.  Aw damn,"* he says, picking up his trenchcoat and noticing the matching holes.  *"Oh lord, give me the strength to change the things I can, the courage to accept the things I can't, and the wisdom to bury the people I have to kill because they screw with my wardrobe."*

Tyrone notices the others waking, and sees JD watching him and puts on his photo op smile.

*"Yo, furball, you look tired.  You should get some sleep,"* he says as he steps past JD into the washroom and slides the door closed.  Ten minutes later, the shower has stopped and the other bathroom fixtures have been operated, and a fully dressed Tyrone steps out, quickly sliding the door closed.  *"Anyone wantin' in there, best bring a match,"* he says with mock direness to everyone in the room.

He grabs the rooms' door handle and as he pulls the door open says, "*Where's the cafeteria, brother.  I'm starvin'.  And the supply shop too; felt like a pit bull crapped in my mouth, an' that bakin' soda crap they call toothpaste aint tastin' much better.  Hey, you weren't doing anything nasty to us while we were sleepin' were ya?  I should call mama too,"* he says, the last bit said more to himself than anyone.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 7, 2003)

*Sarah and Aaron*

Berrett shifts a bit in his bed to get be able to look towards Aaron and winces as he does.  "Easy, kid.  This is a hospital, that's all I've been able to figure out on my own.  My name's Berrett," he says.  "I don't know where your friends are, but I can tell you there's no way Screaming Eagle would let them die if it could be helped.

A nurse enters the room and buzzes a comm on the wall.  "Doctor, some of the patients have awakened."

Suddenly, Sarah begins to rip the sensors from her body in an attempt to get up.  "Oh, my god," the nurse says in alarm, rushing over the her side to try and help back into bed.  "Miss, please, lay down, you're badly hurt!"

*Max, Kiro, Miguel, Tyrone*

"Sorry, brother," Andrew says, pushing the door back closed with his foot wihtout rising from the chair.  "I'm afraid you guys are stuck in here.  If you want something, I can have it brought up.  You leave, I ain't going to stop you, but you'll be putting yourself in a bad situation.  Understand?"


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 7, 2003)

"You could have it brought up for us?" Kiro says, sitting on the floor across the room from Andrew, Kiro stands and paces slightly as if lost in thought, when he speaks his voice is sobered, almost as if speaking his own thoughts, "What day is it, what year?  Just how long where we imprisoned I wonder...  I haven't had any decent food in what seams like years, I was wondering if you could get ahold of a Japanese restaraunt and get some food 'sent up'..."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 7, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Sorry, brother," Andrew says, pushing the door back closed with his foot wihtout rising from the chair.  "I'm afraid you guys are stuck in here.  If you want something, I can have it brought up.  You leave, I ain't going to stop you, but you'll be putting yourself in a bad situation. Understand?"




_"How exactly,"_ Miguel states getting off of the cot and getting dressed _"Would we be putting our selves into a bad situation? Can you at least tell us how our friends are doing?"_


----------



## Deva (Oct 7, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Berrett shifts a bit in his bed to get be able to look towards Aaron and winces as he does.  "Easy, kid.  This is a hospital, that's all I've been able to figure out on my own.  My name's Berrett," he says.  "I don't know where your friends are, but I can tell you there's no way Screaming Eagle would let them die if it could be helped.
> 
> A nurse enters the room and buzzes a comm on the wall.  "Doctor, some of the patients have awakened."
> 
> Suddenly, Sarah begins to rip the sensors from her body in an attempt to get up.  "Oh, my god," the nurse says in alarm, rushing over the her side to try and help back into bed.  "Miss, please, lay down, you're badly hurt!"




_A Hospital... that would explain a lot,_ When the nurse approaches Sarah pushes the woman away none too gently, keeping her back to the wall but forcing herself to stand. "Don't touch me," she hisses, one hand on the bed for support, the other held up defensively. " Just stay the hell away from me." 

She quickly looks around the room looking for her clothes - but more specifically the guns she had been carrying. Not that she wanted to use them, but knowing where they were would have definately been comforting. Her eyes fall on Aaron lying in his bed and gives him a reassuring half smile,  ignoring Neutron completey, and turns a vicious glare on the nurse. "Care to tell us where we are, and explain what the hell is going on?"


----------



## Calinon (Oct 7, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Max, Kiro, Miguel, Tyrone*
> 
> "Sorry, brother," Andrew says, pushing the door back closed with his foot wihtout rising from the chair. "I'm afraid you guys are stuck in here. If you want something, I can have it brought up. You leave, I ain't going to stop you, but you'll be putting yourself in a bad situation. Understand?"



*"Come on, Miguel's right.  What could possibly happen.  I've been locked up for months, same with these dudes.  Besides, you can come down to the cafeteria with us, get some coffee before you pass out in your chair,"* Tyrone says smoothly.

*"The sun is probably shining and we're in here missin' it.  Nobody is out to blow us up and you guys hold our get out of jail free passes, so until Angel gets back, I aint goin' nowhere fast.  And I really should call mama.  All the press coverage'll be makin' her frantic.  A 300 pound frantic woman is not a pretty sight.

 "Breakfast is on me," *he finishes, pulling out an envelope full of cash.

SKILL:  Diplomacy (+10, should be fairly reasonable) and no, I harbor not thoughts of escaping.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 7, 2003)

*Sarah and Aaron*

A doctor, another nurse, and an orderly enter the room as the original nurse backs away from Sarah with fear in her eyes.  The doctor strides forward, the orderly close behind.  "Miss Edwards, please, you'll undo all the healing you've done last night.  You've been hurt, shot in the abdoman.  You're in the University of Colorado hospital in Denver.  My name is Dr. Lewandowski, I've been treating your injuries and those of your colleagues.  Please, lie back down, you're safe here."

The other nurse moves to Aaron's bed to check on him.  "Sweetie, it's alright.  You need to lie still, everything is alright."

*Max, Kiro, Miguel, Tyrone*

"You guys really were locked up somewhere, hey?  It's July 6th, 2014," Andrew says.  He sets his book aside and sighs.  "Well, I guess if I stay with you, we can leave for a bit.  We should stop and see how the others are doing, anyway.  I can leave word of where we are in case Eagle shows up while we're gone.  We're not going unless all of you come, though," he adds, standing and stretching, his tail flicking about.  "Alright?"


----------



## Calinon (Oct 7, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Max, Kiro, Miguel, Tyrone*
> 
> "You guys really were locked up somewhere, hey? It's July 6th, 2014," Andrew says. He sets his book aside and sighs. "Well, I guess if I stay with you, we can leave for a bit. We should stop and see how the others are doing, anyway. I can leave word of where we are in case Eagle shows up while we're gone. We're not going unless all of you come, though," he adds, standing and stretching, his tail flicking about. "Alright?"



*"Solid,"* Tyrone replies with a grin.  *"And them that don't wanna come, we tie up and beat unconscious with bed pans.  Win-win, baby.

 "I think it might be a bit early for any Japanese place to be open, sunshine," *he says to Kiro as he reaches for the door, *"but give it a few hours and they'd be open for lunch.  Can always order then."*


----------



## Deva (Oct 7, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Sarah and Aaron*
> 
> A doctor, another nurse, and an orderly enter the room as the original nurse backs away from Sarah with fear in her eyes.  The doctor strides forward, the orderly close behind.  "Miss Edwards, please, you'll undo all the healing you've done last night.  You've been hurt, shot in the abdoman.  You're in the University of Colorado hospital in Denver.  My name is Dr. Lewandowski, I've been treating your injuries and those of your colleagues.  Please, lie back down, you're safe here."
> 
> The other nurse moves to Aaron's bed to check on him.  "Sweetie, it's alright.  You need to lie still, everything is alright."





_Safe... right._ "I heal better when I'm not stuck in some bed." Even if BioGen had no involvement here, she felt uneasy and scared - something she hadn't felt in a long time, at least not before a few months ago.  " So here's the deal, you get me my clothes and my things, and I'll be on my way. You obviously know who I am, and since I'm not seeing any Police stationed outside the door I'm assuming I'm not under arrest, so legally you can't keep me here if I don't consent to treatment. And let me tell you this, there is no way you're getting a foot closer to me. So be a good boy, and find me my clothes and we can go on with our lives."

_... God, I sound a lot stronger than I feel... just hope he listens._


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 7, 2003)

Kiro frowns slightly, "Well...  either way it would feel good to be free again, being able to walk about without being in a rush or without walls...  Food or no food, I'm still up to checking on the others and then going out...  Max?  Miguel?"  he looks at each in turn.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 8, 2003)

Aaron stiffles back his tears and tries to smile weakly at the nurse while thinking to himself Sounds like Sarah is ok.  I don't even care if we are captured again.  How many times have I been shot at....how many times have I been shot....all in the past 24 hours....At least no one is shooting me right now.....I just want to go home... as he drifts back to his uneasy sleep.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 8, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Sarah and Aaron*"You guys really were locked up somewhere, hey?  It's July 6th, 2014," Andrew says.  He sets his book aside and sighs.  "Well, I guess if I stay with you, we can leave for a bit.  We should stop and see how the others are doing, anyway.  I can leave word of where we are in case Eagle shows up while we're gone.  We're not going unless all of you come, though," he adds, standing and stretching, his tail flicking about.  "Alright?"




_"Sounds good, lets go see the others before we eat though."_ Miguel says as he heads towards the door.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 8, 2003)

Kiro nods to Miguel and opens the door, holding it for anyone who exits looking at the floor respectfully though he grins at himself for being so polite, making it off to be somewhat of a joke.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 8, 2003)

*Sarah and Aaron*

"No, I'm afraid you are legally bound here, miss," Dr. Lewandowski says more forcefully.  "You are under the custody of American Freedom, and if you persist this nonsense and don't lie down, I'll be forced to bring them in to restrain you."

"Sounds like you'd better do what he says," Barrett says from the other side of the room.  "The bird-lady can be quite insistant."

*Max, Kiro, Miguel, Tyrone*

"Now just a reminder, I, for one, think your story is the real deal," Andrew says, stepping into the hallway.  "That's why I'm cutting you some slack, here.  But that don't change anything.  You're under my custody, and if you try to escape, whether or not your original charges are cleared or not, you'll be given escaping confinement and resisting arrest and whatever other charges that can be thrown at you, because I don't like being made a fool of.  And you won't be talking your way out of that, either.  Got it?"

The group enters an elevator, going two floors down.  Andrew leads you past a nurses' station and to a room in ICU.  He opens the door and sees the confrontation between Sarah and the doctor.  "Aw, man, what's going on?"


----------



## Calinon (Oct 8, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Max, Kiro, Miguel, Tyrone*
> 
> "Now just a reminder, I, for one, think your story is the real deal," Andrew says, stepping into the hallway. "That's why I'm cutting you some slack, here. But that don't change anything. You're under my custody, and if you try to escape, whether or not your original charges are cleared or not, you'll be given escaping confinement and resisting arrest and whatever other charges that can be thrown at you, because I don't like being made a fool of. And you won't be talking your way out of that, either. Got it?"



*"I can talk my way out of nearly anyoooo,"* Tyrone trails off, spotting several attractive nurses milling about.  *"I'll be just over here,"* he says, walking casually over as he puts his sunglasses into his inner jacket pocket, a welcoming smile on his face.

*"Why would anyone want to get better,"* Tyrone starts in as he approaches the nurses station, *"with such a lovely group of ladies taking care of them.  Neutron is prolly fakin' just to get your attention,"* he says as he steps up to the counter, quickly taking in names from tags.  He hears the commotion from nearby and JD's loud complaint, but is mostly distracted by his first contact with women not imprisoned or trying to kill him in three months.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 8, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Now just a reminder, I, for one, think your story is the real deal," Andrew says, stepping into the hallway.  "That's why I'm cutting you some slack, here.  But that don't change anything.  You're under my custody, and if you try to escape, whether or not your original charges are cleared or not, you'll be given escaping confinement and resisting arrest and whatever other charges that can be thrown at you, because I don't like being made a fool of.  And you won't be talking your way out of that, either.  Got it?"




_"Hey, keep Biogen and it's agents away from me and I will stay where ever you want me to."_



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "The group enter an elevator and go two floors down.  Andrew leads you past a nurses' station and to a room in ICU.  "He opens the door and sees the confrontation between Sarah and the doctor.  "Aw, man, what's going on?"




_"Oh, oh"_ Miguel will mutter to himself as he slips past Jersey Devil, quickly moving up to Sarah but keeping just out of arm's reach, he will crouch down in order to be able to look her straight in the eye. 

_"Sarah relax, we are ok. This is a hospital. You, Aaron and Jaya got hurt in the fight with Evolution. We worked out a deal with American Freedom so we could get you guys help. You need to lie back down or your going to hurt yourself more. So let's get you back into the bed. Ok?"_

He will attempt to lightly grab her arm and guide her to her bed. If she resists he will back off a step or two.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 8, 2003)

Kiro follows a few steps behind the others, keeping his eyes on his feet, his mouth twitches every few seconds. "_The walls... the floors... it's just like back in that godforsaken... no... I won't even think about it... we've gotta get outside... that smell is going to drive me insane... so clean, sterile, pure... so inhuman. I won't... Will not think about it_" Kiro hides the inner conflict rather well as he manages to keep pace with the others.



> The group enters an elevator, going two floors down. Andrew leads you past a nurses' station and to a room in ICU. He opens the door and sees the confrontation between Sarah and the doctor. "Aw, man, what's going on?"





Kiro's head jumps up at the commotion, "_No, it's happening again, we're going to have to flee!" _He turns to grab for Tyrone and notices he's no longer next to him. His heart races and suddenly the world dims. A strange feeling comes over Kiro as he slumps against the wall. As he swirls into darkness his mind screams out for help, someone to save him from the Telepath, he must have got hit by something! He hears his father shout, "You must master your emotion!! Are you worthy of the name Shiantsu or not!?" as the world flicks off like a light. Kiro slides down the wall and instinctfully curls up, apparantly unconcious.

(OOC) Aggy... had an interesting idea... I'll talk to you about it over E-mail...


----------



## Calinon (Oct 8, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Kiro follows a few steps behind the others, keeping his eyes on his feet, his mouth twitches every few seconds. "_The walls... the floors... it's just like back in that godforsaken... no... I won't even think about it... we've gotta get outside... that smell is going to drive me insane... so clean, sterile, pure... so inhuman. I won't... Will not think about it_" Kiro hides the inner conflict rather well as he manages to keep pace with the others.
> 
> 
> 
> Kiro's head jumps up at the commotion, "_No, it's happening again, we're going to have to flee!" _He turns to grab for Tyrone and notices he's no longer next to him. His heart races and suddenly the world dims. A strange feeling comes over Kiro as he slumps against the wall. As he swirls into darkness his mind screams out for help, someone to save him from the Telepath, he must have got hit by something! He hears his father shout, "You must master your emotion!! Are you worthy of the name Shiantsu or not!?" as the world flicks off like a light. Kiro slides down the wall and instinctfully curls up, apparantly unconcious.



Tyrone turns, as Kiro makes his scene and collapses, nurses rushing by him. *"Oh for the love of god,"* he says testily, walking up with the nurses. "*He doesn't get freaked out when he fights a bunch of super-elites, knows he's perfectly safe in a Denver hospital and now he loses it,"* he continues as he uses his powers to float Kiro up and onto a nearby stretcher. *"It probably was the thought of having to eat real food."*

Spying Miguel helping a thrashing Sarah, or trying to at least, and seeing a frustrated Jersey Devil, he groans in exasperation. *"I swear to god, all I wanted was coffee and some breakfast and maybe the company of a beatiful nurse while I had it. Ladies, no restraints or drugs on him or he's liable to hurt someone when he wakes up,"* he warns the nurses. Seeing their alarm, he adds quickly with a smile, *"Just leave him with JD there and he'll be fine, honest."*

He pulls the stretcher with him as he enters the ICU and strides over to JD. *"Freakout number three, reporting for duty,"* he says as he slides the stretcher up behind Jersey Devil. *"Maybe we can scare Max and make the Minotaur appear so I'll never get my damned coffee!"* He notes Max's confused look and adds quickly, *"I swear, boy, you change into the cow and I'll slap the taste out of both your mouths."*

Looking down at Miguel being cautious with Sarah, he notices the wires and medical devices she's ripped out. *"Damn, girl. Aaron's handling himself better than you are,"* he says, gesturing to the sleeping boy. *"Oh well. At least you haven't been threatening people or anything crazy like that. I mean, no New York cop would do that. Right?"* he asks, stressing where she's from and what she is. *"Anyone else want coffee while we're gettin'?"*

*"Oh, and babe,"* he adds before she can answer. *"I have two words of advice to you if you are gonna keep walking around barefoot."*

*"Hospital. Gown."*

*"Daaaamn."*


----------



## Deva (Oct 8, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> When the nurse approaches Sarah pushes the woman away none too gently, keeping her back to the wall but forcing herself to stand.




ooc:For the record, Sarah is standing, not crouching or flopping around like some ninny   



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> _"Sarah relax, we are ok. This is a hospital. You, Aaron and Jaya got hurt in the fight with Evolution. We worked out a deal with American Freedom so we could get you guys help. You need to lie back down or your going to hurt yourself more. So let's get you back into the bed. Ok?"_






			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Looking down at Miguel being cautious with Sarah, he notices the wires and medical devices she's ripped out. *"Damn, girl. Aaron's handling himself better than you are*," he says, gesturing to the sleeping boy. *"Oh well. At least you haven't been threatening people or anything crazy like that. I mean, no New York cop would do that. Right?"* he asks, stressing where she's from and what she is. *"Anyone else want coffee while we're gettin'?"*




Sarah lookes around at the eyes staring at her and sighs in resignation. The other's seem fine - except Kiro who was now laying unconscious on a gurney, and Sam who was no where to be seen - and she was in no condition to start fighting, no matter how afraid she was. 

" All right, doesn't look like I've got much choice does it." She allows Miguel to help her to sit on the bed. The scowl on her face turned to Dr. Lewandowski. " Can I at least have my clothes...please." 

She leans back against the pillows. " So, is any one going to tell me what went on back at the Ranch? Where's Sam? What happened to Strafe and those Evolution creeps? And just how long am I expected to stayin this damn hospital bed?"


----------



## Calinon (Oct 8, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> "All right, doesn't look like I've got much choice does it." She allows Miguel to help her to sit on the bed. The scowl on her face turned to Dr. Lewandowski. "Can I at least have my clothes...please."
> 
> She leans back against the pillows. "So, is any one going to tell me what went on back at the Ranch? Where's Sam? What happened to Strafe and those Evolution creeps? And just how long am I expected to stayin this damn hospital bed?"



*"Heh, I think you are stuck with the gown, babe,"* says Tyrone.  *"Your clothes were a nice black-red color from the half gallon of blood you lost.  Maybe the gift shop has some sweats, I'll check *_*when I get my damned coffee,"* _he finishes, turning and spotting the nurses from the station looking at the room.  He smiles at them and heads out the door, forgetting about the people in the room.  As he walks, you hear his voice get a little distant as he walks, but still manage to hear, *"Ladies!  I caught you starin', and I know you aint peekin' at the walking throw rug.  Now, about that coffee..."*


----------



## Agamon (Oct 9, 2003)

One of the nurses comes to check on Kiro.  "Doctor!  He's not breathing!" she exclaims.

The doctor runs over to the strectcher.  "Quick, help me move him over there!" he says, and the orderly grabs the stretcher and brings  it to an open spot in the room.  The doctor quickly checks Kiro over.  "I need 150..."  _beep_  It's the monitor one of the nurses has attached him.  It's quiet for nearly 10 seconds, then, _beep_...10 more seconds, _beep_.  "My god, his heart rate is stable, but it's so slow...and he is breathing but it's barely perceptable.  I've never seen anything like this before.  Nurse, get him hooked up, and keep a close eye on him.  Notify me immediately if there is any change."

"Thank you for cooperating, Miss Edwards.  We'll need you to remain in the gown for your stay, though" he says to Sarah, before turning to the other nurse.  "Once the room is cleared, make sure her stiches haven't reopened."

"Your friend Samantha took off," Jersey Devil says to Sarah.  "We didn't have time to chase her, you people were in dire need of medical attention.  After you and the kid fell, Screaming Eagle told Strafe and his buddies to take a hike.  Eagle's gone to check on your story.  If it's good, I would imagine the charges against you would be dropped, though I'm not too sure what they were, so I can't say that for certain."  He looks over at Neutron.  "Hey, man.  How you feeling?"

"Let's just say I'm not going to ever be a part of that Running of the Bulls thing they do in Spain.  I feel like I've been run over by a train," Berrett answers.

Andrew turns to the closest nurse. "I don't care how much pain he says he's in, don't be giving him no morphine," he says as he grins at Berrett, who just rolls his eyes.

Out at the nurse's station, one of the nurses, a young strawberry-blonde, her nametag reading "Sandberg" looks up from her work.  "Take a hike, loser."

"Hey, don't you know who that is?" a petite brunette (nametag: "Arnett") asks, as she approaches smiling.

Nurse Sandberg raises an eyebrow before her eyes grow wide.  "Are you Tyroc?  When Amercian Freedom came in here with you guys, there was a rumor that you were with them," she says smiling.

"Hey, you told him to take a hike," nurse Arnett says to her.  She turns back to Tyrone.  "Hi, my name's Jessica.  It's so cool to meet you," she says, biting her lip.

"I saw you on the news yesterday," nurse Sandberg says, ignoring her co-worker.  "You didn't really do all that stuff they said you did, right?"

"Ladies," a short, matronly woman says, walking around the corner.  "Quit fratrinizing with the patients and get to work."

Jessica whispers, "I'm off in 10 minutes.  Coffee would be great!" she grins, getting a look that would kill from the other nurse.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 9, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Ladies," a short, matronly woman says, walking around the corner. "Quit fratrinizing with the patients and get to work."
> 
> Jessica whispers, "I'm off in 10 minutes. Coffee would be great!" she grins, getting a look that would kill from the other nurse.



 Tyrone smiles at Jessica Arnett, but quickly turns that smile on the matronly head nurse.  *"That would be my fault ma'am.  It's seldom I get to meet such a friendly and professional group of nurses, and I can't help but want to visit with them.  And I've been in a lot of hospitals without so wonderful a staff of professionals.

 "I can definitely see where they've learned some of that generous bedside manner from,"* he continues after taking a few steps from the nursing station.  *"I'm surprised they let you even work in this hospital, ma'am.  Smiles like yours must be infectious," *he compliments,* "even if sometimes they only get to shine in your eyes."*

 Tyrone finishes with a friendly grin.

*Mama, you'd be so proud,* he thinks to himself as he reminds himself of what his mom always told him.

_Tyrone, if there's one thing you gots ta learn, baby, it's that every woman needs to be complimented.  You make them feel good about themselves, or let them know you been noticin' what they doin' for you, an' you do it honest, an' no woman gonna say you wrong.  ~~Tyrone's Mama

*Darn straight, mama.  Darn straight.*
_


----------



## Mimic (Oct 9, 2003)

After making sure that Sarah, Aaron and now Kiro is ok. Miguel will go outside the  room to check on Tyrone, seeing  that he is busy hitting on the nurses he lets out a chuckle. "Some things will never change I guess. Oh well if you can beat em, join em." he will think to himself.

Miguel will quickly move up beside Tyrone, trying to make himself presentable. 

_"Hey amigo, going to introduce me to your new friends?"_


----------



## Calinon (Oct 10, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"Hey amigo, going to introduce me to your new friends?"_



*"I could, Miguel, but I dunno if I wanna share,"* says Tyrone good naturedly, casually slipping his name out without directly introducing him.  *"But nurse Sandberg there isn't a big Tyroc fan,"* he says with a wink to her to let her know he's just kidding and not offended.  He smiles at her and continues, *"Mama didn't raise no loser, but I been called way worse before people get ta know me.  Mama didn't raise no Terrorist neither, yo.  You can bank on that, baby."*

*"She might dig on a guy who can be anything she wants.  Besides, I don't want to get them in more trouble than I already did,"* he finishes, smiling again at the head nurse.  *"And no stealin' these lovely ladies off to Mexico City or wherever your from, dude.  I want them all close at hand during my stay in Denver."*


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

The older nurse smiles and blushes.  "Oh my," she says as she returns to the hallway she came from.

Jessica smiles.  "Hi, Miguel," she says before looking back to Tyrone.  "Cute _and_ a way with words.  And your not taken?  Let me just finish up and I'll join you.  You better get back to work too, Dani." she says, moving into the office behind the desk.

"Yeah, yeah," Dani says smiling at the two before turning back to the computer she was using.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Suddenly, Miguel gasps, clutching his head.  Dani looks up, shocked.  "What's the matter?"  The familiar face of Random appears ten feet down the hallway, starring at Miguel, trying to scramble his mind.  Miguel screams out, and falls to the floor, no longer moving.

Down the other hallway, Strafe appears from one of the doorways, also about ten feet away.  With a smirk he fires a sawed-off shotgun, hitting both Tyrone and Dani with the blast.  Dani screams as she's thrown backwards out of her chair.  Glowing green shot rips through Tyrone.  He slumps against the desk, smearing blood along it's side as he slides ot the floor.

In the room, everyone hears a boom followed by screams, the commotion waking Aaron, though Kiro remains in his death-like trance.  However, before they can check on it, a large stream of sand bursts out of the one of the air vents, slamming into Max, taking him by surprise.  It slams hard into his head and upper body, knocking him back through the door and making a large hole in the wall across the hallway.  Max slumps to the ground, unconscious, and the formless sand takes shape into Sandstone.  "Who's next?" she says with a grin.

Those in the room notice Jaya is now awake and sitting up.  Her face is ashen, her eyes sullen.  She stares mutely and expressionless at Aaron.

_OOC:No one made their Spot checks.  Miguel is hit by Random, gets a 6 for damage save, HP for reroll, gets an 11 Miguel is unconscious.  Tyrone is hit by Strafe, gets a 14 for damage save, reroll, gest a lower result, 14 used, Tyrone is disabled.  Yes, all HPs are renewed each issue.

Initiative: Strafe: 24, Jersey Devil: 19, Sandstone: 17, Sarah: 16, Random: 14, Tyroc: 13, Jaya: 13, Aaron: 11, Neutron: 9_


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _OOC:No one made their Spot checks.  Miguel is hit by Random, rolls a 5 for damage.  Tyrone is hit by Strafe, rolls a 13 for damage.  Any rerolls?  Boy, sucks to be you guys.   _




Yes, I will use a re-roll. Are we back up to max again?


----------



## Calinon (Oct 11, 2003)

OOC:  Yah, I'm guessing DC of at least 20 for a shotgun which means I prolly need to use one to avoid getting stunned or worse.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 11, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Those in the room notice Jaya is now awake and sitting up.  Her face is ashen, her eyes sullen.  She stares mutely and expressionless at Aaron.




Roused from his uneasy rest, Aaron recognizes the glowing green shrapnel flying past his door followed by familiar screams.  "Jaya?  You're awake!  Thank God!  We got ambushed by Evolution at the farm and they dropped you before any of us even saw them.  Looks like they are attacking us here in the hospital now to finish the job."

Will wait to see what Jaya and Sarah do before stating my action since they are both ahead of me.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2003)

When I can I will use a hero point to try to regain consciousness.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

_Initiative: Strafe: 24, Miguel: 21, Sandstone: 17, Sarah: 16, Random: 14, Tyroc: 13, Jaya: 13, Aaron: 11, Neutron: 9_

Strafe strides confidently to the doorway.  He sees Jersey Devil and unloads another shot right into his chest.  Blood sprays everywhere and Jersey Devil falls to the ground, bleeding profusely.  "And stay out of my way, you ugly thing," Strafe says with a sneer, dropping the shotgun.

Sandstone grins evilly as she spots Sarah in the corner and leaps in a stream straight for her bed, coilling about her in an attempt to squeeze the life from her.  Sarah flails about trying to fend Sandstone off, but the merc nearly envelops her, squeezing hard and causing the wound in her stomach to reopen.  

_Sandstone hits Sarah.  Sarah can't beat Sandstone's grapple check of 25.  Damage save 19; Sarah takes a Lethal hit and is stunned (you rolled an 18, I didn't think you'd want to reroll that, you can unstun yourself, however, it's your turn)

I guess I should have rolled Init for everyone, my bad.  Your Con check failed, Miguel, still unconscious.  And yes, you may try again next round._


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> I guess I should have rolled Init for everyone, my bad.  Your Con check failed, Miguel, still unconscious.[/i]




  Well that's not good. Can I try again? If not then Miguel will quietly drool onto the floor.


----------



## Deva (Oct 11, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sandstone grins evilly as she spots Sarah in the corner and leaps in a stream straight for her bed, coilling about her in an attempt to squeeze the life from her.  Sarah flails about trying to fend Sandstone off, but the merc nearly envelops her, squeezing hard and causing the wound in her stomach to reopen.
> 
> _Sandstone hits Sarah.  Sarah can't beat Sandstone's grapple check of 25.  Damage save 19; Sarah takes a Lethal hit and is stunned (you rolled an 18, I didn't think you'd want to reroll that, you can unstun yourself, however, it's your turn)_




ooc:Yes, I will spend HP to unstun

" Get off me, Bitch!" Sarah chokes out, focussing everything she's got on the pile of sand crushing her.

POWERS: Mental Blast; Force Field(possibly)
ACTIONS: Sarah will hit Sandstone with a mental blast, in the hopes to render her unconscious, and if it works, will raise her Force/Mental Shield.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

_Initiative: Strafe: 24, Miguel: 21, Sandstone: 17, Kiro: 16, Sarah: 16, Random: 14, Tyroc: 13, Jaya: 13, Aaron: 11, Neutron: 9_

Sarah grits her teeth and focuses in an attempt to stop Sandstone.  She raises her force feild to help keep her grappler at bay, and tries take her out with a mental attack.  However, the pain is great and she's unable to get ahold of Sandstone's mind.

_HP spent to unstun, but you missed with an 11.  You can still raise the force feild though, it's sustained, not concentration._

Tyroc, his vision blurred, notices a figure moving strangely from down the hallway (which seems otherwise completely empty), but can't make it out before Random focuses a mental attack on him.  Tyroc screams out, the last thing he sees is Random looking down on him with a cold, evil grin.

_Random hits, Tyroc's damage save is 4, he's dying, but makes his Con check vs death barely with an 11.  Just to move things along, you can spend a hero point to reroll, but your previous experience with him tells you that he'll just use a VP to cancel your HP, you're better off using it to stabalize._

The figure in the hallway continues to makes its way to the doorway.  Strafe turns and smirks.  "Hope you weren't expecting the cavalry," he says, as the unconscious form of Screaming Eagle seeming floats into the room and is tossed on top of Jersey Devil's body.  A duplicate of Random appears as the one that brought her in.

Jaya, still staring directly at Aaron with almost lifeless eyes.  "I'm sorry, I didn't want to, I had no choice," she says in a monotone voice.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2003)

i will again use a hp to try to regain consciousness.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 11, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _Initiative: Strafe: 24, Miguel: 21, Sandstone: 17, Kiro: 16, Sarah: 16, Random: 14, Tyroc: 13, Jaya: 13, Aaron: 11, Neutron: 9_
> 
> The figure in the hallway continues to makes its way to the doorway.  Strafe turns and smirks.  "Hope you weren't expecting the cavalry," he says, as the unconscious form of Screaming Eagle seeming floats into the room and is tossed on top of Jersey Devil's body.  A duplicate of Random appears as the one that brought her in.
> 
> Jaya, still staring directly at Aaron with almost lifeless eyes.  "I'm sorry, I didn't want to, I had no choice," she says in a monotone voice.




"Screw this!" Aaron jumps out of bed changing into his water form and becomes a blanket of water spreading across the floor of the room and out into the hallway engulfing all of the present Evolution members feet.  A watery hand shoots out of the liquid mass and into the nearby wall socket sending blue arcs across the watery surface and dancing up through the members of Evolution.

Powers:  Using a HP to take any form since I don't think I can normally.  I will also use Elastisity to reach to a nearby electrical outlet if one isnt readily beside me.  I will be careful not to engulf any doctors, nurses or friendly members but I will if necessary to hit all the Evolution folks.

OOC: At least wait til the end of the round before posting your next action Mimic.  Yeesh.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

Aaron jumps out of the bed trying to instinctively turn to water as he has many times before, but this time, it doesn't work.

Suddenly, Jaya is standing beside him, wearing her labcoat.  "What's wrong?  Maybe we should do some tests..." she says, rasing her hand and squirting liquid from a needle she's holding before jamming it in his arm.

The room begins to spin, and Aaron leans against his bed, unable to move.  Strafe strides towards him, pulling the sidearm from his belt.  "What use are you?  Your friends are all dead now, just like you..." he says as he aims the glowing gun at his forehead...


----------



## Agamon (Oct 11, 2003)

"Aaron...Aaron?"

Aaron awakens with a scream, sweat dripping off of him.  He looks up, terrified at the nurse standing before him.  "It's okay, it's okay, it was just a bad dream," she says smiling down at him.  He looks around.  The doctor is speaking with the other nurse as the orderly leaves the room.  Jaya and Kiro still lie unconscious on thier beds.  

Jersey Devil looks over to the boy.  "You okay, kid?"


----------



## Elementor (Oct 12, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Aaron...Aaron?"
> 
> Aaron awakens with a scream, sweat dripping off of him.  He looks up, terrified at the nurse standing before him.  "It's okay, it's okay, it was just a bad dream," she says smiling down at him.  He looks around.  The doctor is speaking with the other nurse as the orderly leaves the room.  Jaya and Kiro still lie unconscious on thier beds.
> 
> Jersey Devil looks over to the boy.  "You okay, kid?"




What the...??!!  Evolution attacking!  Where did everyone go???

A bewildered look is splayed across his face.

OOC:  That was so mean.....


----------



## Agamon (Oct 12, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> What the...??!!  Evolution attacking!  Where did everyone go???
> 
> A bewildered look is splayed across his face.




"It's okay, you were just dreaming, everything is okay," the nurse once again reassures Aaron.

"Poor kid," Jersey Devil says, "that fight really got to him."  He turns back to Neutron.  "Hey, me and the walking wounded are going for a bite.  We'll be back right away, but make sure these guys stay put in the meantime, alright?"

"You're kidding, right?" Neutron replies, sounding tired.

"Man, you'd think you'd never been gored before."  Devil replies with a grin.  "Okay, listen up people," he says to the others, "no one sets foot outside this room until you hear otherwise from a member of AF.  Otherwise, y'all will be going directly to jail, no passing Go, no collecting $200, got it?"  He yawns as he leaves the room, standing next to Max, who's standing silently in the hallway, he calls over to Miguel and Tyrone.  "Alright, now let's go find something dark, wet and caffinated."

"And exactly where would you be going?" A voice says from down the hallway moments before Screaming Eagle walks up to them.

"Oh, hey Eagle," Devil says with a look like he just got caught with his hand in the cookie jar.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 12, 2003)

*"Hey, hey!  The gang's all here!"* says Tyrone cheerfully as he walks towards Max, Devil and Eagle.  *"Comin' for breakfast, Angel?  You look like you could use some coffee too.  Not nearly as bad as the furball here.  Dude was eyein' us up, tryin' to figure which of us had the better bed.  Self preservation had me wantin' some coffee, breakfast and less furry company, go figure,"* he says, grinning at JD and looking back at the nursing station.

*"An' if you gots bad news, can you please, please, please, save it 'till after my date?  Three months with no play; last thing I wanna hear is my next date's gonna be with Ben Dover,"* he says with a slight shiver.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 12, 2003)

_"So Dani, what time is your coffee break?"_ Miguel asks the nurse sittting in front of the computer terminal, pouring on the charm or at least attempting to



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "And exactly where would you be going?" A voice says from down the hallway moments before Screaming Eagle walks up to them.
> 
> "Oh, hey Eagle," Devil says with a look like he just got caught with his hand in the cookie jar.




Upon hearing Screaming Eagle Miguel's shoulders slump a little and he lets out a small sigh and looks up towards the roof. _"Damnit, you have the worst timing ever Eagle"_ Miguel mutters quitely to himself, before looking back to the nurse and giving her a smile. _"Sorry senorita, work before pleasure. I hope you will take a rain check on that coffee."_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 12, 2003)

Flames...  All consuming and all encompassing.  A light wind blows over them, causing a few flickers amongst the sea of flame.  "Infinite potential..."  It whispers in an almost feminine voice as it passes, sending shivers of joy down his psyche.  Kiro can't breath, can't see, can feel nothing but searing pain and yet he feels calm, sudden understanding brought to him by the mixture of stimulation and utter lack of definition, he's about to reach for it, something inside himself, deep down.  Only visible now that all interference is wiped out in the white noise of the flames.  A trickle of holiness, something utterly inhuman and unfathomable, leaking from some spring in his soul.  He reaches for it, desperately grasping for it as if it is the only hope he has ever known.  The fingers of his conciousness graze the thought, the feeling and he his stunned by the waves of emotion running through him.  Not happiness or fear, no pain or pleasure.  Just pure contentment.  A sudden wind picks up and his concentration is broken, he scans the flames, searching for any visual reference to the source.  It grows stronger, tearing at his metaphysical form, a thundering roar grows in the distance, such a mighty sound after such silence is deafening.  The wind suddenly takes on a voice, deep and malignant, "Infinite weakness!!!"  it booms, sending Kiro hurtling out of the flames into darkness, too swiftly to cry out his lament.  The darkness is impure, hazed with pink.

Kiro's eyes open slowly, he hears the unmistakable beeping of a heart moniter, "How long have I been out...?" he mutters to noone in particular swinging his feet out over the side of the bed he was in.  "_I was dreaming I think...  something about flames...  a great blackness and a purer light...  Yin and Yang perhaps_..."  he thinks to himself with a chuckle.


----------



## Deva (Oct 12, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Okay, listen up people," he says to the others, "no one sets foot outside this room until you hear otherwise from a member of AF.  Otherwise, y'all will be going directly to jail, no passing Go, no collecting $200, got it?"  He yawns as he leaves the room,





Sarah sighs and adjusts the bed so she's sitting more comfortably and once again looks around the room. A TV hangs in the corner, but not seeing a remote near by she momentarily concentrates on the On/Off switch and flicks it on. She flips through the channels, changing them telekinetically, until she finds a news station. Having spent months isolated from the world she felt she needed to know what was going on.

OOC: I'm assuming an inanimate object wouldn't be too difficult for her to manipulate. BTW, how long had they been with Biogen?.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 13, 2003)

_OOC: I'm thinking Intensive Care doesn't have a tv, but no problem.  I could be wrong, never been in there myself.  And you've been 'gone' about 2 months._

"Well, I have news," Screaming Eagle says, "but all things considered, it isn't really bad.  You're not quite off the hook yet, though.  It seems we were only to detain you for questioning.  No charges have yet been laid.  I guess what was first called a 'confrontation bewteen eiltes and military personell' got skewed by the media into 'terrorist attack on government base'."  She turns to Jersey Devil.  "How are the others?"

"They're fine, if a little freaked," Devil says, adding, "I was going to take these guys for breakfast, I didn't realize the others were conscious yet."

"Go ahead, I'll stay here with the others," she replies.

Dani smiles at Miguel's offer, "Sorry, I just got here," she says, adding with a whisper, "If I leave now, I don't think I'd want to come back..."

Sarah turns on the monitor.  Good Morning America is on and the current guest is pop star Sakura Red, talking about her new release and the launch of her tour, which will be coming to the States in about a month.  Flipping channels, she finds coverage of the fight they had just partaken in.  What little footage Steven had on his camcorder is shown.  None of the baseline civilians were hurt and the reporter has reason to believe that American Freedom got what they came for and have taken their captives to a nearby hospital.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 13, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _OOC: I'm thinking Intensive Care doesn't have a tv, but no problem. I could be wrong, never been in there myself. And you've been 'gone' about 2 months._
> 
> "Well, I have news," Screaming Eagle says, "but all things considered, it isn't really bad. You're not quite off the hook yet, though. It seems we were only to detain you for questioning. No charges have yet been laid. I guess what was first called a 'confrontation bewteen eiltes and military personell' got skewed by the media into 'terrorist attack on government base'." She turns to Jersey Devil. "How are the others?"
> 
> ...



*"Sweetheart, you made my day,"* Tyrone says with a grin, already heading back to the nursing station.

*"Would you look at that,"* Tyrone says as he walks up to the station.  *"The clock says it's time for a coffee.  Wanna guide us to the cafe, Jessica?"* Tyrone adds cheerfully.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 13, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _OOC: I'm thinking Intensive Care doesn't have a tv, but no problem.  I could be wrong, never been in there myself.  And you've been 'gone' about 2 months._
> 
> "Well, I have news," Screaming Eagle says, "but all things considered, it isn't really bad.  You're not quite off the hook yet, though.  It seems we were only to detain you for questioning.  No charges have yet been laid.  I guess what was first called a 'confrontation bewteen eiltes and military personell' got skewed by the media into 'terrorist attack on government base'."  She turns to Jersey Devil.  "How are the others?"
> 
> ...




ooc: Yes, ICU does have TVs, at least they do here in Canada.  Not sure about the states.

Aaron smiles weakly up at Screaming Eagle, "I knew you guys would figure it out.  Can someone please contact my parents in Vancouver?  I am sure they have been scared to death since I got kidnapped.  At least let them know I am alive.....even if just barely.

Oh!  Tyroc can you please bring me something back from the Cafeteria?  I am starving.

Sarah please change the channel, arent there some cartoons or something on?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 14, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Dani smiles at Miguel's offer, "Sorry, I just got here," she says, adding with a whisper, "If I leave now, I don't think I'd want to come back..."




_"Yea, I know what you mean."_ Miguel whispers back giving her a wink and a smile.

_"My friends and I are probably going to be here for a while more, maybe we could get together for your lunch break. Our room is up on the fifth floor, come up and get me."_

Miguel will walk back to where Jersey Devil and Screaming Eagle are standing.

_"So is the media going to be retracting their stories about us being terrorists?"_


----------



## Agamon (Oct 14, 2003)

Dr. Lewandowski gives Kiro a quick look over.  "Are you alright, son?  You fainted and fell into what seemed to be a deep sleep.  Do you have any alergies that you're aware of?  Has this happened to you before?"

"Don't be long, I'd like to leave as soon as possible, assuming those four are able to travel," Screaming Eagle says to Jersey Devil, nodding to the hospital room.

"Yeah, try not to be," he replies, "Okay, guys, you heard her, let's go," he says making his way down the hallway.

Jessica emerges from the office in street clothes and carrying a purse.  "Yep, coming.  See you tomorrow, Danielle," she says with a little wave.  "If you guys are hungry, there's an IHOP down the street, or we can just hit the Starbucks downstairs if all you want is coffee."

"Now that you're awake, I think we can arrange for some breakfast to be brought up," the nurse tells Aaron before leaving.

Screaming Eagle walks in as the nurse leaves.  "Dr. Kalam is still not conscious?  She's not comatose, is she, doctor?"

"That's difficult to say, we're grading it a 10, she should be fine, but I'm not used to dealing with damage such as this.  We did a PET scan, there doesn't seem to be any damage to her neural tissue.  Whatever the attack did to her, she'll have to heal it on her own, other than treat the burns she had, there's nothing I can do for her," the doctor replied.

"What are the odds that we can have them released to day?" she asks.

The doctor frowns a bit.  "I don't think they should be leaving today, but if care was taken, I suppose it could be done if need be.  I'll be back to check on them later to confirm that."  The doctor then leaves, along with the last nurse.

Screaming Eagle relays to those in the room the information she had told the others in the hallway.  "We'd like to get that done with, soon, if possible.  How are you all feeling?"


----------



## Calinon (Oct 14, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Jessica emerges from the office in street clothes and carrying a purse. "Yep, coming. See you tomorrow, Danielle," she says with a little wave. "If you guys are hungry, there's an IHOP down the street, or we can just hit the Starbucks downstairs if all you want is coffee."



*"Dang, girl.  You look great," *Tyrone says with a casual smile, offering Jessica his arm.  *"Lets roll before the furball gets too far ahead an' chooses just coffee.  I'm hungry for some waffles!  Comin' Miguel?

 "Wait up, brother!" *he calls to JD.  *"Lets get us some IHOP,"* he adds as he catches up.  

 "*So Miss Jessica Arnett.  How long you been livin' in Denver?"* he asks casually as he starts his small talk crusade as they catch up to JD.

 OOC:  No need for indepth conversations with unimportant NPC's


----------



## Deva (Oct 15, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Screaming Eagle walks in as the nurse leaves.  "Dr. Kalam is still not conscious?  She's not comatose, is she, doctor?"
> 
> "That's difficult to say, we're grading it a 10, she should be fine, but I'm not used to dealing with damage such as this.  We did a PET scan, there doesn't seem to be any damage to her neural tissue.  Whatever the attack did to her, she'll have to heal it on her own, other than treat the burns she had, there's nothing I can do for her," the doctor replied.




After flicking the TV to something for Aaron, Sarah turns to Screaming Eagle and the Doctor. "Her brain's fine, but Random did a number on her consciousness. Imagine a big library, papers and books filled with memories and though processes perfectly filed so you can function. Now picture that library after a tornado rips through it, and you've got the inside of Jaya's mind right now. She's trying to get it in some semblance of the order she's use to so she can wake up without going insane."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Screaming Eagle relays to those in the room the information she had told the others in the hallway.  "We'd like to get that done with, soon, if possible.  How are you all feeling?"




After the Doctor leave, she regards the AF leader cooly. "You know, maybe getting all the information *before* going after the supposed bad guys would have made this a lot easier, and a lot less painful. Maybe a litte leg work on your part could have prevented this mess. But no, all that matters to Elite teams like yours and Justice Elite is the publicity. Forget the fact that you may have been misinformed, or that baseline civilians are most likely going to get caught in the cross fire, you just charge in and play Hero, leaving the cops like I worked with back in my Precinct to clean up the mess.

"Now I will make a suggestion to you before you "detain" us for questioning. Notify our families - especially Aaron's - and get a lawyer or two present. Because, _Angel_, you're not getting a word out of me otherwise."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 15, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Lets roll before the furball gets too far ahead an' chooses just coffee.  I'm hungry for some waffles!  Comin' Miguel? "Wait up, brother!" [/b]he calls to JD.  *"Lets get us some IHOP,"* he adds as he catches up.




Miguel will sprint to catch up with Tyrone and the nurse.

_"If your paying, I'm coming hombre."_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 15, 2003)

"No...  no allergies to speak of..." Kiro chuckles, shaking his head, he hops off the bed and straightens his clothes, "Don't worry about me doctor...  It sort of runs in the family..." he mutters as he peeks into the hallway and spots Tyrone and Miguel leaving.  He mutters a curse under his breath and jogs to fall in behind them silently, hoping they won't try to make small talk with him so he can sort out his mind.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 15, 2003)

*"Me, pay?  I thought we'd eat, Kiro here'd go into convulsions and slump against the wall and we'd all slip out the back,"* Tyrone says with a grin as the others catch up.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 15, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Me, pay?  I thought we'd eat, Kiro here'd go into convulsions and slump against the wall and we'd all slip out the back,"* Tyrone says with a grin as the others catch up.




_"Yea man, that's the plan."_ Miguel says laughing.

_"Good to see you among the living again Kiro but I got to ask do you slip into comas regularly or are you narcoleptic or something?"_ he asks the quiet man.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 15, 2003)

*In the hospital room*
"I think you should be diverting your anger towards someone else," Screaming Eagle says to Sarah.  "American Freedom caused none of the collateral damage, nor did we attack anyone without cause.  You can blame Strafe and his lackeys for that, and, unfortunately, we have no control over what they do.  I had believed they were assigned to help us detain you, but that apparently wasn't the case.  In fact, if we hadn't been there, I think things would have went far more badly for you.

"And as a police officer, I think you can understand that, if you have the location of an elusive suspect, there is no time for 'leg work', you need to try arrest them immediately.  This is especially true if the safety of the entire country is at stake.

"The hospital has already notified the families of you three, I'm fairly certain, but I'll check to be sure.  A lawyer will be provided for you during your questioning.  And I think the more words you speak the better it will be for you and worse for your captors.  The authorities would be very interested in any activities involving illegal human testing."

She moves over to Jaya.  "I found Dr. Kalam's name in the BioGen employee database.  I assume she helped you to escape.  That may help her cause somewhat, but she, her fellow employees, and her employer could all be in some hot water."

She looks over to Neutron.  "How are you doing, Berrett?"

"Tired," Neutron replies.  "I'll be fine.  Had worse scrapes than this."  He shifts around, trying to get comfortable with his leg in a sling.

*The Breakfast Club*
"Been here 5 years," Jessica says, "Grew up in Minnesota and came here to go to school and now I work here.  It's pretty nice, lots of skiing in the winter."

Max, following along silently finally speaks out to Jersey Devil.  "I do not like this "detaining."  How can we trust you that if we come along for your questions that we won't just be handed over to the people that test on us again?  Even if it is not your intention, those who make the decisions may have different ideas," he says.

"Look, this isn't some big conspiracy, it's a selfish corporation that decided to push the envelope, and that unfortunately, involved you.  At least, that's how I see it.  I don't think you have anything to worry about.  In fact, it could help you clear your names," Jersey Devil says as the group leaves the hospital.

The sun still hasn't come out from yesterday's cloudiness, but not much rain has fallen.  People outside the hospital notice Jersey Devil ans stare, wave, say hello, and a few ask for autographs which he obliges to.

A few minutes later you reach the IHOP on a street across from a mall and near a number of other restaurants and small shops.  "Here we are," Jessica says with a grin.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 15, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *The Breakfast Club*
> "Been here 5 years," Jessica says, "Grew up in Minnesota and came here to go to school and now I work here. It's pretty nice, lots of skiing in the winter."
> 
> A few minutes later you reach the IHOP on a street across from a mall and near a number of other restaurants and small shops. "Here we are," Jessica says with a grin.



*"Ohmygodshopping!" *exclaims Tyroc.  *"Clothes without holes!"*

He looks from restaurant to mall to restaurant and back to the mall.  *"Food then shopping!  Today is turning out a lot better than yesterday did," *he says as he holds the door open for Jessica and slides in behind her.


----------



## Deva (Oct 15, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *In the hospital room*
> "I think you should be diverting your anger towards someone else," Screaming Eagle says to Sarah.  "American Freedom caused none of the collateral damage, nor did we attack anyone without cause.  You can blame Strafe and his lackeys for that, and, unfortunately, we have no control over what they do.  I had believed they were assigned to help us detain you, but that apparently wasn't the case.  In fact, if we hadn't been there, I think things would have went far more badly for you.
> 
> "And as a police officer, I think you can understand that, if you have the location of an elusive suspect, there is no time for 'leg work', you need to try arrest them immediately.  This is especially true if the safety of the entire country is at stake.




The truth of Eagle's words calms Sarah significantly, and the injurred woman nods. She lifts her kneed up and rests her arms across them with a sigh. " You're right, and I appologise for venting this out on you. Being caged and poked and prodded for a couple of months can wear a person's temper thin. But that, I can deal with. You want to know what the worst thing about this entire situation is? Its not that two months of my life were stolen, or that I now have a couple of holes in my abdomen, but the fact that everything I worked for my entire life has now gone out the window."

She gestures to the television that had moments before shown the images of the group. " I've spent almost seven years hiding what I was, and now its been splattered across the news for the whole world to see. There's no way I can go back to my job, my friends, my family, without the label of being an Elite now hanging over my head. Forever being judged for what I am instead of who I am."  



			
				 Agamon said:
			
		

> "The hospital has already notified the families of you three, I'm fairly certain, but I'll check to be sure.  A lawyer will be provided for you during your questioning.  And I think the more words you speak the better it will be for you and worse for your captors.  The authorities would be very interested in any activities involving illegal human testing."
> 
> She moves over to Jaya.  "I found Dr. Kalam's name in the BioGen employee database.  I assume she helped you to escape.  That may help her cause somewhat, but she, her fellow employees, and her employer could all be in some hot water."




Sarah's tired green eyes look to the unconscious Doctor in the bed next to her. " Yeah, she helped us escape... even told us about the tracking devices they had implanted in us. I'll be grateful for her help, but she won't get any sympathy from me. If it means stopping them and letting me go back to whatever I can salvage of my life, I'll tell you everything you want to know."

She hides a sudden yawn with her hand. " Look, I understand we're not officially off the hook yet, and that our familes have been notified, but any chance you could pull a string or two to get us phone in here? I don't think the Good Doctor would want us wandering around look for a pay phone if we have any hope of getting out of here today, and there are some people I'd really like to talk to."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 16, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Ohmygodshopping!" *exclaims Tyroc.  *"Clothes without holes!"*
> 
> He looks from restaurant to mall to restaurant and back to the mall.  *"Food then shopping!  Today is turning out a lot better than yesterday did," *he says as he holds the door open for Jessica and slides in behind her.




_"Amigo, you got to loan me some cash, so I can get a pack of smokes."_ says Miguel as he follows Tyrone into the IHOP


----------



## Elementor (Oct 16, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *In the hospital room*
> 
> "The hospital has already notified the families of you three, I'm fairly certain, but I'll check to be sure.  A lawyer will be provided for you during your questioning.  And I think the more words you speak the better it will be for you and worse for your captors.  The authorities would be very interested in any activities involving illegal human testing."




As everyone else in the room seems to be calming down Aaron is beginning to look more and more upset.  "I don't much care about lawyers or why I got KIDNAPPED!  All I know right now is I am a freakin minor and I want my PARENTS!!!!  Going back to Canada where folks don't try to put a pound of lead in my belly every time I turn a corner would be nice too!"

His outburst apparently took everything he had left and Aaron slumps back down in his cot exhausted.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 16, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"Amigo, you got to loan me some cash, so I can get a pack of smokes."_ says Miguel as he follows Tyrone into the IHOP



*"How 'bout no,"* Tyrone says immediately.  *"Dude, I sponsor  an anti-drug, anti-drinking, anti-smoking program for the inner city schools in New York.  It'd be pretty bad image if I helped you do what I tell kids not to.  Smokin' is bad for ya anyway."*

 Tyroc orders a big ol' plate of food and coffee and tells Jessica of some of his more famous and less disastrous exploits.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 16, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"How 'bout no,"* Tyrone says immediately.  *"Dude, I sponsor  an anti-drug, anti-drinking, anti-smoking program for the inner city schools in New York.  It'd be pretty bad image if I helped you do what I tell kids not to.  Smokin' is bad for ya anyway."*
> 
> Tyroc orders a big ol' plate of food and coffee and tells Jessica of some of his more famous and less disastrous exploits.




_" Yea, and getting shot at is so much better for your health. Look amigo, I'm not asking you to go to the corner and get me a nickle bag, I just want to borrow some cash and get some smokes, it's been months and I am dying here."_

Miguel will order some pancakes and continue to bug Tryone for money for smokes.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 16, 2003)

*The hospital room*
"You shouldn't be ashamed of what you are, hiding it is the last thing you should have done.  If you were able to use your powers more openly without the fear of some attached stygma, I'm sure you'd be much more efficient and competent at your job, not to mention the fact that you wouldn't have some big secret weighing on your shoulders," Screaming Eagle says disapprovingly to Sarah.  "Give it some time, I think you'll find that this didn't turn out as badly as you'd thought it would.

"Cell phones aren't permitted in hosptials, they mess with the equipment.  I'll see about perhaps getting you to a different room where we can set up an extension.  Or, if you can wait a little while, we might actually be leaving soon," she adds.

After Aaron's outburst, she says, "I know this must be tough for you.  I wish we could all go home right now, but it's a lot more complicated than that."

A nurse comes in with a serving tray, holding 3 trays of food with juice, and distributes them to the three awake patients.  She looks to Screaming Eagle before she leaves.  "I think we should leave them to rest."

Screaming Eagle nods.  "Yes, get some rest, I'll be back soon," she says before leaving with the nurse.

"Yum, hospital food," Neutron deadpans, looking at his breakfast.

*The IHOP*
Jersey Devil smirks at Miguel's request.  "Hey, if you haven't had a puff in months, you should look at it as an opportunity to quit, don't you think?  Silver lining and all that.  I mean, those lung darts ain't too good for you."

Jessica makes a face, "Yeah, that's disgusting."  Changing the subject, she turns to Tyrone with a smile.  "So, you like shopping?  Geez, any chance you could leave New York and come kick bad guy butt in Denver?"

Max eats his food, not saying anything, but listening intently.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 16, 2003)

Kiro sits across from the devil, frowning at his waffle and bacon, mixing and moving his breakfast about trying to find a design that he'd find apealling.  He trys his best to ignore Tyrone and Jess' banter and sighs heavily.  "I miss my father..."  he mutters quietly to himself.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 16, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Kiro sits across from the devil, frowning at his waffle and bacon, mixing and moving his breakfast about trying to find a design that he'd find apealling. He trys his best to ignore Tyrone and Jess' banter and sighs heavily. "I miss my father..." he mutters quietly to himself.



 Unbeknownst to Kiro, Tyrone has completely left off his conversation to watch the oriental man perform origami on his waffles and bacon. Trying not to laugh out loud, he abruptly gets up.

*"Yo, be right back,"* he says, zipping through the restaurant to the front desk. Nearly out of earshot, breaks down laughing. Waving the manager over, he takes a minute to control himself.

*"Yo, boss. My oriental pal there is needing a taste of home and I can't take much more of the waffle-bacon art he's doin'. If ya call some local noodle house and get a couple of authentic dishes sent over, it's worth a C-note for ya. Get it here in 15 and it's worth a pair,"* he says, holding out a hundred dollar bill.  *"Poor dude's gonna starve to death if he don't get something he likes soon, and damn if I can hold back laughing at his bacon arrangin' for much longer. Just add the cost of it to our bill, yo?"*

 OOC:  Assuming everything goes as he wants, he'll return to the table.

 Tyrone slaps Kiro on the back on the way by.  *"Chill out, dude.  Real food is comin' for ya, so quit makin' your freaky origami waffle art or whatever your doin'."*


----------



## Mimic (Oct 17, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *The IHOP*
> Jersey Devil smirks at Miguel's request.  "Hey, if you haven't had a puff in months, you should look at it as an opportunity to quit, don't you think?  Silver lining and all that.  I mean, those lung darts ain't too good for you."
> 
> Jessica makes a face, "Yeah, that's disgusting."  Changing the subject, she turns to Tyrone with a smile.  "So, you like shopping?  Geez, any chance you could leave New York and come kick bad guy butt in Denver?"




_"Yea, Yea. Know the drill, smoking is bad for you, blah, blah, blah. Man ask for a smoke and everyone turns into your mother."_

Miguel looks over to see what has drawn Tryrone's attention.

_"Ah, amigo, your supposed to eat it not turn it into art."_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 17, 2003)

"I don't mind if you smoke, just don't blow it in my face...  I'd even lend you the money if I had it but unfortunately I've been cut off from my funding at the moment..."  Kiro says with a bit of an upset smile, "and it's not art, I'm just waiting until I'm hungry enough to eat it."



> Tyrone slaps Kiro on the back on the way by. *"Chill out, dude. Real food is comin' for ya, so quit makin' your freaky origami waffle art or whatever your doin'."*



Kiro sighs lightly but he smiles a bit now, "As I was telling Miguel, it's not art but if you can find me something more appealling I'd be quite thankful...  perhaps I had misjudged you."


----------



## Calinon (Oct 17, 2003)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> "I don't mind if you smoke, just don't blow it in my face... I'd even lend you the money if I had it but unfortunately I've been cut off from my funding at the moment..." Kiro says with a bit of an upset smile, "and it's not art, I'm just waiting until I'm hungry enough to eat it."
> 
> 
> Kiro sighs lightly but he smiles a bit now, "As I was telling Miguel, it's not art but if you can find me something more appealling I'd be quite thankful... perhaps I had misjudged you."



*"Misjudge me?"* scoffs Tyrone jokingly.  *"I'm just another American pig-dog bent on becoming the lapdog of a corrupt government.  Speaking of pig-dogs, did you ever read that story about that elite who..."* Tyrone says to Jessica and the table as a whole as he goes into another Tyroc tale.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 17, 2003)

The gang at IHOP finish eating, swapping stories and drinking coffee while Kiro eats his teriyaki chicken and rice and a few peices of sushi supplied from a restaurant a few blocks away.  As they prepare to leave, some of the staff get autographs from both Jersey Devil and Tyroc.  The manager graciously accepts the generous tip for arranging for the japanese food.

At Tyrone insistance, they head over to the mall for some shopping.  Being Sunday, many of the smaller shops are closed, but the mall is just opening.  They cruise the mall, Tyrone buying whatever he deems necessary, but Jersey Devil tries to hurry him up, as he wants to head back to the hospital.

_OOC: If you want to post more specifically what you did before, after, or at the mall, go ahead.  Just moving things along.  Back at the hospital, I need to know if Sarah and Aaron are going to get some rest or not while they have the chance before I post what happens there._


----------



## Deva (Oct 17, 2003)

The tray of food Sarah pushes aside as she leans back in the rather uncomfortable hospital bed. Her eyes focus on a spot on the wall and she lets herself retreat into her own thoughts. Beside the sound of the television playing in the background, the only noise came from the machines that monitored the four roommates.

After a moment, she gingerly turns onto her side and looks at Jaya. She had told Screaming Eagle that the former BioGen employee would get no sympathy from her but that was only partially true. She had seen the mess Random had done to her mind and knew that it could take hours or weeks for Jaya to regain consciousness. Chances are, Jaya's testimony would be a vital part of getting any possible charges against the group dropped. 

Never one for just waiting, Sarah had to do something. Ignoring her own pain, she concentrates on the unconscious doctor and directs her consciousness toward the other woman.

ooc: If she can help without causing further damage, Sarah will attempt to make contact with Jaya and help her fix the damage Random did to her.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 18, 2003)

*"Muahahaha!"* Tyrone cackles as he enters the mall, diving into a nearby clothing store, dragging people in his wake.  *"Think Neutron will like this?"* he says, holding up a large Chicago Bull's jersey.  Not actually waiting for an answer, he drags everyone along into an _Elite Memoribilia_ store, picking up an AF T-shirt, along with individual ones of the members in Colorado.  He lets out a little squeal, and pulls a large t-shirt from the rack.  Holding it up, you see it's one of him.  *"Yo, not a bad likeness!  Didn't think these made it out of New York."*

 He continues cruising the mall, making people try on clothes and getting replacements for those with damaged goods, along with replacements for those in the hospital.  He makes everyone try on sunglasses and purchases several pair of glasses with American Flags emblazoned on the front of the lenses.  *"Oh man, you guys gotta be wearing these,"* he says to JD getting three pair and putting one on him.

 Finishing up the shopping in a leather store, he picks up a replacement leather jacket and a repair kit for his current one, and finally agrees to leave.  *"Jeeze furball, you were getting real annoying.  I almost gave in there for a second,"* he says as they leave the mall.

 Somewhere in the shopping trip, he managed to sneak in a purchase for Jessica, a leather bomber jacket with a little note embroidered inside and a Tyroc T-shirt, signed of course!  Both he gives to her as they wander back to the hospital, thanking her for turning the day into one to remember.

_OOC:  Now Agamon can kick your butts in the hospital.  Before going back to ICU, he'll pick up coffee for everyone, nurses included and a chocolate milk for Aaron._


----------



## Agamon (Oct 18, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> Never one for just waiting, Sarah had to do something. Ignoring her own pain, she concentrates on the unconscious doctor and directs her consciousness toward the other woman.




As Sarah's mind touches Jaya's, Jaya's eyes flash open and she begins to look around quickly.  "What?  Where...hospital?"  She looks over at Sarah, but not really seeing her.  "Where are we?" she says in a paniked voice.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 18, 2003)

_"If your not going to get me a pack of smokes, then get me this pack of cards."_

Miguel tells Tryone as he tosses him a pack of playing cards.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 18, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"If your not going to get me a pack of smokes, then get me this pack of cards."_
> 
> Miguel tells Tryone as he tosses him a pack of playing cards.



*"As long as you don't try to smoke 'em,"* laughs Tyrone.


----------



## Deva (Oct 18, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> As Sarah's mind touches Jaya's, Jaya's eyes flash open and she begins to look around quickly.  "What?  Where...hospital?"  She looks over at Sarah, but not really seeing her.  "Where are we?" she says in a paniked voice.




" Relax, Doc, before you give yourself a stroke."  Sarah reaches over and presses the nurses call button to alert them to Jaya's now conscious condition. " We're in a hospital in Denver. Apparently, a deal was made with AF to get us help after Evolution decided to kick out collective asses. You may have a headache for a while, but you got off easy for now."

A little stronger after being awake for a while, Sarah once again climbs out of the bed but is able to stand and move about with only minimal pain. She stands next to Aaron's bed and touches his arm to get his attention. " Hey, I don't know about you but I'm tired of waiting. I'm going to go see about finding a phone. There anyone you want me to call for you?"


----------



## Elementor (Oct 18, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> A little stronger after being awake for a while, Sarah once again climbs out of the bed but is able to stand and move about with only minimal pain. She stands next to Aaron's bed and touches his arm to get his attention. " Hey, I don't know about you but I'm tired of waiting. I'm going to go see about finding a phone. There anyone you want me to call for you?"




"Nah, I am ok I guess.  I am still pretty sore, besides I trust Screaming Eagle.  I figure she probably is trying to do what is best for us.  Sorry, I lost my temper earlier.....

If you could hand me the remote for the TV," he says nodding towards the remote sitting on Sarah's bed, "and maybe see if there is anything to read would be great though.  It gets pretty boring being couped up like this all the time but I figure we will be out and about soon enough."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 18, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"As long as you don't try to smoke 'em,"* laughs Tyrone.




_"Don't think that it didn't cross my mind amigo,"_ Miguel chuckles.  _"You never know when nimble fingers can come in handy and if you don't use it, you lose it."_ Miguel says as he walks beside the group practising with the cards. 

OOC: what I mean by practise is various card tricks, palming, drawing from the bottom etc.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 18, 2003)

Kiro walks out of the store a little less upset with his new clothes, Tyrone's credit did wonders for his ego.  He struts a step behind the others with mirrored shades, a red shining sun T-shirt and some loose fitting black slacks, not to mention a slightly cocky grin.  "Nice trick Miguel, you'll have to teach it to me, but don't you guys think it's about time we headed back to the hospital to prove our innocence and go home?  Though I'll have to keep in touch with all of you I'm sure my father's worried, as much as everyone else's must be."


----------



## Deva (Oct 18, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Nah, I am ok I guess.  I am still pretty sore, besides I trust Screaming Eagle.  I figure she probably is trying to do what is best for us.  Sorry, I lost my temper earlier.....
> 
> If you could hand me the remote for the TV," he says nodding towards the remote sitting on Sarah's bed, "and maybe see if there is anything to read would be great though.  It gets pretty boring being couped up like this all the time but I figure we will be out and about soon enough."




OOC: Actually, there was no remote. She was cahnging the channels telekinetically.

She smiles softly and nods. " There should be a nurse coming in shortly to check on Dr. Kalam, you can ask her for the remote and some magazines. I'll be back in a few minutes." 

She walks past her bed, taking the blanket from it and wrapping it around herself to cover what the hospital gown did not. Peaking her head out the door, Sarah sees a courtesy phone near a few chairs she assumes is a waiting area. It isn't far from the room and within sight of the nurses station, so she figures Screaming Eagle shouldn't get too pissed.

She picks up the reciever, disabling the viewscreen,  and stares at the numberpad trying to decide on who she was going to call first. After a moment she starts dialling a series of numbers. Sarah sits in one of the chairs when the phone on the other end begins to ring.

" NYPD 81st Precinct, how can I help you?"

" Captain Willis please," She hessitates a moment before continuing, " Tell him it's Sarah."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 18, 2003)

*In the hospital*
Jaya lays back in the bed and rubs her head.  She spots Neutron resting in the bed across form her.  "Evolution?"  She looks to the others.  "Are you guys okay?  What about the Tanners, are they okay?  What kind of deal did you make?"

A nurse enters the room shortly after Sarah leaves.  She checks Jaya's vitals and says, "Just relax, Dr. Kalam.  You're in good hands now."

Out at the phone, Sarah waits a few moments before a gruff voice begns to speak.  "Edwards?  Is that really you?  Christ, woman, we thought you were dead.  And then this mess on the news...what the hell is going on?"

*Back from the mall*
"I should be going home to bed, but I think I'll hang out with you guys for a while instead," Jessica says with a grin, grabbing onto Tyrone's arm as they make their way through the hospital doors.

Tyrone grabs some coffees from the Starbucks before heading back up to the 4th floor with the others.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 18, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Back from the mall*
> "I should be going home to bed, but I think I'll hang out with you guys for a while instead," Jessica says with a grin, grabbing onto Tyrone's arm as they make their way through the hospital doors.
> 
> Tyrone grabs some coffees from the Starbucks before heading back up to the 4th floor with the others.




_"Bed is probably where he is hoping it will end."_ Miguel whispers over  to Kiro. 

(ooc: If every hospital is like this one then there will be at least several people smoking outside the door. If not then ignore the rest of the post.)

Miguel looks up and sees various people cluttered around the hospital doors. _"Hmmm, keep going I will catch up with you in a sec,"_ he will walk over to a friendly looking woman smoking. _"Excuse me senorita, I was wondering if I could borrow a cigarette or two from you?"_ He will ask her in his most charming voice.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 19, 2003)

Tyrone pauses at the main reception counter and says to the man behind it, *"Yo, you might wanna scope out the grey fog building around the entrance.  Complete violation of the hospital's no smoking on it's property policy."*  He grins at Jessica, JD, Kiro and Max as they walk on.  *"He's quitting, he just don't know it yet."*

*"Yo yo yo,"* Tyrone says as he and everyone but Miguel make it up to the fourth floor nursing station.  *"Since yall didn't come for coffee, coffee comes to you."*

 After dropping the beverages off, he enters the ICU and hands out some clothes to Sarah and stacks some for Aaron at the end of the bed. *"Yo, Neutron, gotcha somethin',"* he says with a grin, tossing the wounded man the Chicago Bulls jersey and a pair of sunglasses to match JD's. He pokes Aaron and pulls out t-shirts with each of the present AF members on them. *"Time for some autograph huntin' kid."

*He pulls out a black shirt and tosses it to Screaming Eagle.  *"Golly gee, everyone gets a prize!  And yours comes autographed, Angel!"* he says cheerfully as she catches the shirt with his likeness on it.

  He finally notices Jaya is awake.

*"Oh.  You're up.  In much pain?"*


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 19, 2003)

Kiro removes his shades and sits down in the chairs across the room from the beds.  He sits calmy, leaning slightly forward and watching Tyrone go to work, shaking his head and smiling a bit.


----------



## Deva (Oct 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Out at the phone, Sarah waits a few moments before a gruff voice begns to speak.  "Edwards?  Is that really you?  Christ, woman, we thought you were dead.  And then this mess on the news...what the hell is going on?"




" God, where do I start..." Sarah pinches the bridge of her nose trying to relieve the growing tension she was feeling, and tucks her feet beneath her in the chair. She notices the others return and pulls the blanket a little tighter around her, hoping for a few more minutes of privacy before someone noticed her. " I can't tell you anything yet, Ben. I wish I could, but we're to be detained for questioning after we're released from the hospital here in Denver. I swear, I'll tell you everything when I get back to New York.

" Look, I haven't even called my mother or Tyler yet because I need a favour. A big one."  She lowers her voice a little. " You remember that night I went missing, the assigment at the Club? Well, someone else knew too. They knew I'd be there alone, and they knew I was an Elite. But after..."  she pauses and takes a deep breath before continuing. " After the shooting, no one outside the hearing was suppose to know. They swore to me it would be kept classified to protect my placement with the Special Cases Unit. It didn't work, Ben. Somehow, it got leaked out and I need to know how and by whom. 

I can't figure it out from Colorado. Think you can help a girl out?"


----------



## Elementor (Oct 19, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> He pokes Aaron and pulls out t-shirts with each of the present AF members on them. *"Time for some autograph huntin' kid."*



*

"Dude, you so totally rock!" Aaron exclaims to Tyroc while rifling through the stack of clothes.

Aaron seems to have forgotten his pain as he glances around to the AF members in attendance, "Would you guys mind?  I know we havent gotten off to the best start with first impressions and all that but you guys are like my heroes!  Pleeeeeeease??"*


----------



## Agamon (Oct 19, 2003)

*Miguel*
The woman Miguel approaches appears to be of Asian decent, mid- to late-twenties, long, dark hair, dressed in a t-shirt and jeans, and though rather plain looking, she apparently keeps in good shape.  She looks Miguel over while taking a pull on her smoke before pulling out her pack and offering him some.  She pulls out a lighter and helps him light it up.  "You with those other guys?" she asks.  "That was that Devil guy from American Freedom, right?  You visiting someone?"

*Tyrone, Kiro, Aaron*
"Hey, thanks," Danielle says with a big grin to Tyrone as she takes a coffee.  The other nurses at the station help themselves as well, dropping 'thank you's as they do.

Max sits down next to Kiro with a sigh.  The big man leans near Kiro and says in a low, thickly-accented voice, looking at Tyrone, "Does his constant innane chatter bother you, as well?"

Neutron looks at his new jersey, and shakes his head.  "Hey, that's funny, man.  I suppose they didn't have any Cavs gear, huh?  Been meaning to pick up a new James jersey since they took the championship again last month."

Screaming Eagle laughs as she looks at her shirt.  "Wow, I'll cherish it forever," she says, rolling her eyes.  "I was going to clean my Hummer and I needed a new chamois," she adds jokingly.  She takes Aaron's shirt signs it (with the Sharpie I assume Tyrone also bought ) and passes it to JD.

"Don't you turn around and go selling this on eBay, now," Jersey Devil says with a grin as he signs it.  He brings it over to Neutron, who signs it as well, before handing it back to Aaron.

Jaya shakes her head as she props herself up in her bed.  "No, I'll be fine," she says.  "How about you, you feeling okay?" she says back to Tyrone with a look of concern.

*Sarah*
A sigh emits from the receiver.  "Jesus, Sarah, that's not going to be easy.  Are you certain it was a leak?  I mean, no precinct is 100% clean, but I trust the guys we had invloved in the hearing.  I'd have to get internal affairs involved.  I don't want to start throwing around unwarented accusations, you understand?  That won't get either of us anywhere."  The police captain sighs again.  "Look, I'll see what I can do, alright, but no promises.  Anyway, I don't see how you can be so concerned about this, what with your other problems..."


----------



## Calinon (Oct 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Neutron looks at his new jersey, and shakes his head. "Hey, that's funny, man. I suppose they didn't have any Cavs gear, huh? Been meaning to pick up a new James jersey since they took the championship again last month."



*"Oh dear god no.  The Cavaliers?  The Nicks frickin' owned the season!  An' James is a punk, yo.  Carlson kicked his ass in every stat this season."*



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Screaming Eagle laughs as she looks at her shirt. "Wow, I'll cherish it forever," she says, rolling her eyes. "I was going to clean my Hummer and I needed a new chamois," she adds jokingly. She takes Aaron's shirt signs it (with the Sharpie I assume Tyrone also bought ) and passes it to JD.



*"Well, actually Angel, I kinda thought you'd put it in the AF charity auction, but they say I light up a room by my mere presence.  Good lord knows how shiny I'd make a Hummer!"*



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Jaya shakes her head as she props herself up in her bed. "No, I'll be fine," she says. "How about you, you feeling okay?" she says back to Tyrone with a look of concern.



*"Fine?  Not even a bit of agony?"* Tyrone says, his good cheer vanishing as soon as he had noticed her awake.  *"Too bad,"* he says in a voice probably meant to be cold or cruel, but just sounding upset.  Tyrone looks less than collected and he starts to speak a few times only to stop, struggling with his emotions.  *"Just... I would have liked to be able to say 'Don't worry, Jaya.  Tomorrow it won't hurt as much.'  Isn't that what you kept telling me?"*

 He turns and leaves the room suddenly, bumping into someone hard.  Not really registering who it is, he mutters a quiet *"Sorry" *to whoever it was, and walks down the hall a bit to get himself together.


----------



## Deva (Oct 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Sarah*
> A sigh emits from the receiver.  "Jesus, Sarah, that's not going to be easy.  Are you certain it was a leak?  I mean, no precinct is 100% clean, but I trust the guys we had invloved in the hearing.  I'd have to get internal affairs involved.  I don't want to start throwing around unwarented accusations, you understand?  That won't get either of us anywhere."  The police captain sighs again.  "Look, I'll see what I can do, alright, but no promises.  Anyway, I don't see how you can be so concerned about this, what with your other problems..."




" Other problems?" Sarah chuckles sardonically. " I thought you knew better than to believe everything you see on TV Ben. And I trusted them too.  It was why I didn't hesitate when I was offered that placement with the Unit so soon after. But if you knew even a fraction of what had been done to us these last couple of months, you'd understand why I want to find out. No one outside that hearing or the Unit knew, and yet on my first solo assignment... It just doesn't fit!"

Her attention is drawn away from the conversation when she see's Tyrone leave the ICU room more than a little upset. " I'd appreciate whatever you can find out Captain, but I gotta go. I'll call you again when I can."   

Hanging up the reciever she walks over to him. " Ty, you okay?"


----------



## Calinon (Oct 19, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> Hanging up the reciever she walks over to him. " Ty, you okay?"



*"Oh hey, I'm just fine.  There are clothes on your bed,"* he says with a forced smile.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Miguel*
> The woman Miguel approaches appears to be of Asian decent, mid- to late-twenties, long, dark hair, dressed in a t-shirt and jeans, and though rather plain looking, she apparently keeps in good shape.  She looks Miguel over while taking a pull on her smoke before pulling out her pack and offering him some.  She pulls out a lighter and helps him light it up.  "You with those other guys?" she asks.  "That was that Devil guy from American Freedom, right?  You visiting someone?"




Miguel's smile broadens as she offers him some of her cigarettes. He takes two from the pack putting one in a pocket of his new duster jacket and lighting the other._"Gracias, señora,"_ he tells the woman as he takes a drag. _"Oh yea, that hits the spot. Almost better then sex."_ He says jokingly. _"Yea I guess thats him, or at least that's what he keeps calling himself. I don't really follow along on that kind of thing so I wouldn't know an American Freedom member if they came up and tried to punch me in the head. Visting someone... yea you could say that, a couple of friends got into a squabble yesterday and we brought them here to make sure they are ok. How about you? What brings a beautiful woman to this place?"_


----------



## Deva (Oct 20, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Oh hey, I'm just fine.  There are clothes on your bed,"* he says with a forced smile.




" Here I thought I was starting a new fashion trend," Sarah says with a teasing smile as she gestures to the blanket wrapped around her. 

She starts for the sitting area again, but turns back to him before taking the seat by the phone again. " And I wouldn't have to be a telepath to know something bugging you, but hey... not my business right?"


----------



## Calinon (Oct 20, 2003)

Deva said:
			
		

> " Here I thought I was starting a new fashion trend," Sarah says with a teasing smile as she gestures to the blanket wrapped around her.
> 
> She starts for the sitting area again, but turns back to him before taking the seat by the phone again. " And I wouldn't have to be a telepath to know something bugging you, but hey... not my business right?"



*"Bingo, blanket-girl.  You should really get dressed."*


----------



## Agamon (Oct 20, 2003)

*Miguel*
The woman laughs at the line.  "Smooth, aren't you?" she says with a smile.  "I'm Lynn, my son's getting his tonsils out today.  I told him about the ice cream he gets afterwords, and he couldn't wait to get here," she adds, shaking her head.  "You from around here?"

*Everyone else*
The room goes from a subdued boisterousness to absolute quiet at Tyrone's remark.  Jaya's face is cross between anger and disappointment.  She looks as though she might say something as he leaves, but her expression becomes resigned, as she slumps back down in the bed and turns her head in her pillow so as not to make eye contact with anyone.

A moment of uncomfortable silence is broken by Max.  "He speaks bluntly, but he's not out of line.  You have much to atone for, doctor.  Too much, perhaps," he says, with a bit of a sneer, though he doesn't even look at Jaya as he addresses her.

Jessica, feeling quite uncomfortable, slips out of the room.  She spots Tyrone sitting beside Sarah, and sits down on the other side of him.  "That was pretty harsh.  What did she do to deserve that?" she asks him with sincerity, amazed at his sudden change in demeanor.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 20, 2003)

Kiro frowns and shakes his head, then stands speaking in a low voice, "Don't any of you get it?  She did horrible things to us, unforgivable things, things no human should ever do to another but...  she put her life on the line for us.  She stuck out her neck and saved us from those horrors where all the others managed to lower us to subhuman.  There's a chance she could have been dead as we speak and very nearly was, just so our suffering wouldn't continue!  So you sit back and judge her from your high seat of being the innocent victom, even your victimization doesn't give you the right to judge!  If anything the emotion clouds your judgement!"  Kiro's eyes fall to the floor aas he breathes out slowly, when he raises his eyes it seams a weight has fallen from his chest and he continues, "What's more she likely didn't choose her job.  Did any of you consider for a moment that perhaps she was forced into it?  Or misled as to what it would entail?  Jaya, how did you come about working at that facility?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 20, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Miguel*
> The woman laughs at the line.  "Smooth, aren't you?" she says with a smile.  "I'm Lynn, my son's getting his tonsils out today.  I told him about the ice cream he gets afterwords, and he couldn't wait to get here," she adds, shaking her head.  "You from around here?"




_"Every women is beautiful senorita, its just some of them don't know it yet. I figure it's my duty to tell them. It's a difficult job but someone has to do it."_ Miguel says winking at her and letting out a mock sigh.

_"I'm Miguel, at least you didn't have to fight to get your son to come here, who doesn't like the idea of an all you can eat ice cream day."_

_"No, this is my first time in this city. Seems nice here, must be nice to be able to see the mountains when ever you wanted. Although it must get pretty cold in the winter."_


----------



## Calinon (Oct 20, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Jessica, feeling quite uncomfortable, slips out of the room. She spots Tyrone sitting beside Sarah, and sits down on the other side of him. "That was pretty harsh. What did she do to deserve that?" she asks him with sincerity, amazed at his sudden change in demeanor.



*"Up to 48 hours ago, we were prisoners in a secret government lab having experiments performed on us.  She was one of the doctors helping perform the experiments.  After a few months, she decided it was time to let her conscience surface and helped us escape and took the tracking chips she had helped insert into our necks, out.  Then the company working with the government sent Evolution after us, and we ended up in here.*

*"Don't think I need to say that I don't think 24 hours of conscience makes up for months of torture."*

Tyrone sighs and stretches.  He stands up and smiles at Jessica, somewhat less forced.  *"I forgot to get myself coffee," *he says to her, trying to regain some of his cheer.  *"Besides, I think I need some fresh air again.  Come for a walk?"*

*"And you,"* he says, poking Sarah in the foot with his toe.  *"Get some damn clothes on."*


----------



## Agamon (Oct 21, 2003)

*Miguel*
"Yeah, it's okay," Lynn replies.  "The cold's not a big deal, you get used to it."  She spots what he's holding in his hands and says with a smile, "So you always carry a deck of cards around with you?"

*Upstairs*
"Thank you, Kiro, but I don't need anyone standing up for me, I'm a big girl.  And I already told you, I didn't know what I was getting into, and by the time I did, it was too late to do anything about it," Jaya says.

"What do you mean?  You could have blown the whistle on these guys form the get-go," Jersey Devil replies.

"Someone tried," Jaya says.  "His name was Martin.  When we found out what we were doing, some of us obviously had reservations.  Martin was pretty vocal about it.  But not for very long.  Even though we were all tied into our contracts, Martin just disappeared.  We never found out what happened to him.  If we ever talked about it, we would say he was 'fired', but we tried not to talk about it much, because most of us figured otherwise."

"So, you're saying he was killed?" Screaming Eagle asked.

"What, you think they were just going to let him go when he was going to let it be known what was going on?  Everyone did their job from then on, whether they liked it or not," Jaya replied.  "And I didn't like it, but, for whatever it's worth, I still did my best to make you as comfortable as I could.

"The privacy screens you received soon after you were brought in were my idea, to allow you some privacy in your cells.  The drug Dr. MacDermott first used to sedate you lasted long, but left you nauseous and puking for hours afterword, if you'll recall.  I talked him into using something that was less strong, but only left you with a slight headache."

Max only sneers.  "And I suppose you believe you should receive a medal for that?"

Jaya's responses begin to become more animated.  "No, of course not!  I'm just saying that I never enjoyed or even endorsed what was being done to you, ever," she says lying back, looking frustrated.  "If you need someone close at hand to blame for what happened to you, then I guess anthing I say will just be dismissed outright anyway.  But this isn't my fault."

Dr. Lewandowski then enters the room, looking rather perturbed.  "What's going on in here?  This is ICU, not a meeting room!  I want everyone that's not supposed to be in here, out, right now!"

"In fact, I'd like to ask you that we all be able to leave here now, doctor," Screaming Eagle insists.  "I believe the patients are well enough to travel under my care."

He looks over the others before resigning to the request.  "Fine.  There will be some paperwork, though, Miss Borlund, if you'll follow me," he says, leaving the room.  Screaming Eagle follows behind.

Out in the hall, Jessica gasps at Tyrone's story.  "My God, that sounds terrible!"  When he suggests they go back to the lobby, she nods.  "Sure, I hang around here too much anyway," she says with a smile.

As they get up to go, the doctor and Screaming Eagle pass by.  Eagle says to Tyrone, "We're leaving soon, don't go far.  And try to round up Miguel if you can."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Miguel*
> "Yeah, it's okay," Lynn replies.  "The cold's not a big deal, you get used to it."  She spots what he's holding in his hands and says with a smile, "So you always carry a deck of cards around with you?"





_"I dont' know, my blood starts to get sluggish when it gets close to 32 degrees*, any lower and you would be looking at a Miguel-cicle."_ he says with a laugh.

_"Cards? What? Oh these cards,"_ understanding replaces the look of confusion on his face as he raises his hand that is holding the deck of cards._"The cards help keep my fingers and hands nimble."_ Miguel puts the cigarette between his lips and starts to shuffle the deck of cards. _"Think of it as exercise routine for the hands and fingers. Plus it's great at parties. Here let me show you."_

Miguel will go through his card routine again, adding in some flair to try and impress the woman. (sleight/hand +8)

*Assuming that the United States is still using the Fahrenheit system


----------



## Calinon (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyrone walks around outside a bit with Jessica before finally ending up back near the front doors of the hospital.  *"Yo, Miguel, we're leaving shortly.  Angel says we gots to get upstairs pdq."*

*"Hmm,"* Tyrone ponders a moment, looking at Jessica.  *"Ever fly?"* he asks as he lifts a foot off the ground and extends his powers over her.  *"Lets go in the fourth floor open air lounge,"* he says, remembering the map inside the front of the hospital and pulling her up a bit with him.

*"See you upstairs soon, Miguel,"* he says as he rises up with Jessica.

 OOC:  Spend hero point to counter fatigue from extra effort.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 22, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Kiro, but I don't need anyone standing up for me, I'm a big girl.  And I already told you, I didn't know what I was getting into, and by the time I did, it was too late to do anything about it," Jaya says.
> 
> "What do you mean?  You could have blown the whistle on these guys form the get-go," Jersey Devil replies.
> 
> ...




Aaron looks around the room at all the angry faces before climbing out of bed and limping to Jaya's bedside, "I don't blame you.  Thank you for saving us Doctor." Aaron leans over and hugs Jaya.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 22, 2003)

*Miguel & Tyrone*
"Hey, you're pretty good at that," Lynn says, watching Miguel perform his card tricks.  "You, like, some kind of Vegas dealer or something?"

"Too bad you're leaving already," Jessica says to Tyrone as they walk.  "Things aren't usually this interesting around here."  She gives him a funny look at the flying question, and gives out a bit of a squeal as she begins to rise in the air.  A look of shock is replaced by a big grin.  "This is awesome!" she excalims as they rise up the side of the building.

Lynn watches as Tyrone and Jessica rise in the air.  "All your friends elites?" she asks Miguel.  "Hey, you're probably one, too..."

At that point, a van pulls up near the hospital entrance, the logo of a local TV station on the side.  A reporter and cameraman emerge, spot Tyrone and Jessica, and begin to make their way for the lobby entrance.

*Aaron, Sarah, Kiro*
The anger drains from Jaya's face as Aaron hugs her.  "Thanks, kiddo," she manages to say with a crooked smile and sniffling.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 22, 2003)

Kiro returns to his seat and sighs...  he continues to listen in on the conversation about him but remains lost in his head.  "_I didn't think you needed the help Jaya, I just hate to see people ganged up on...  why can't anyone see that they so naturally take sides...  with the best talker, the strongest, the most likely to achieve are always supported.  Why can't they see that the most charismatic or toughest are not necassarily the most right.  Humanity is so horribly weak in perception...  always clouding it with emotion..."_  Kiro chews his lips slightly as he converses with himself silently.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 22, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Miguel & Tyrone*
> "Hey, you're pretty good at that," Lynn says, watching Miguel perform his card tricks.  "You, like, some kind of Vegas dealer or something?"




_"Yea, something like that. More of a hobby now then anything. Old habits die hard as they say."_



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Too bad you're leaving already," Jessica says to Tyrone as they walk.  "Things aren't usually this interesting around here."  She gives him a funny look at the flying question, and gives out a bit of a squeal as she begins to rise in the air.  A look of shock is replaced by a big grin.  "This is awesome!" she excalims as they rise up the side of the building.




"Always got to put on a show, don't you?" Miguel thinks to himself as he watches the two people raise up the side of the building.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Lynn watches as Tyrone and Jessica rise in the air.  "All your friends elites?" she asks Miguel.  "Hey, you're probably one, too..."
> 
> At that point, a van pulls up near the hospital entrance, the logo of a local TV station on the side.  A reporter and cameraman emerge, spot Tyrone and Jessica, and begin to make their way for the lobby entrance.




_"Oh, oh."_ Miguel mutters to himself as he turns to make sure his back is towards the news crew.

_"Unless your an elite the answer to your first question is no, and would it make a difference if I was?"_ Miguel waits for the news crew to enter the hospital building before he puts out his smoke and starts to follow them.

_"Thanks for cigs Lynn, it was really nice meeting you. I  hope your son is going to be ok. If we ever cross paths again I'll buy you a cup of coffee and explain everything. Just remember don't believe everything you see on tv."_

Once Miguel enters the hospital he will walk past the news crew (OOC: I would have to assume they would be at the front desk trying to find out where we were.) trying not to get their attention and head straight to the ICU room. If he is spotted or otherwise pointed out, he will lead them on a wild goose chase and once he loses them will head to the ICU room.

_"There is a news crew down in the lobby, they spotted Tyrone flying up the side of the building. I figure we got about a half hour before this hospital is under seige, so if we are leaving we better do it quick."_


----------



## Calinon (Oct 23, 2003)

_OOC:  Behold, the joy of punchy editing._

 Later, which could be as soon as instantly but may be as long as half an hour after Miguel gets upstairs, Tyrone wanders in with Jessica, having said the majority of the goodbye bits to her.  He makes sure to look around and take full stock of the situation before saying a word, having come in just at the right, or possibly wrong, time.

_OOC:  I feel oddly better._


----------



## Agamon (Oct 24, 2003)

"Okay, see you around," Lynn says with a smile as Miguel leaves.  "I'll hold you up to that."  He sneaks past the news crew and gets upstairs.

_OOC:They failed their Spot check against your Bluff check of 16._

Hearing Miguel's warning, Jersey Devil jumps up with a look of shock on his face.  "Oh my God, no, not the _media_!!" he says, a wide grin growing on his face.

Screaming Eagle re-enters the room, nurses with wheelchairs follow her in.  "Better we deal with the media now rather than have them chase us down in Dallas.  They're a tenacious bunch, but harmless, don't worry," she says.  Each of the bed-ridden patients is offered a wheelchair to transported outside.  Neutron, his leg broken, is helped into his.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 24, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Hearing Miguel's warning, Jersey Devil jumps up with a look of shock on his face.  "Oh my God, no, not the _media_!!" she says, a wide grin growing on his face.




_"Let them accuse you of being a terrorist for awhile and then lets see how thrilled you are to see them."_ He says giving him a snide look.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Screaming Eagle re-enters the room, nurses with wheelchairs follow her in.  "Better we deal with the media now rather than have them chase us done in Dallas.  They're a tenacious bunch, buy harmless, don't worry," she says.  Each of the bed-ridden patients are offered a wheelchair to transported outside.  Neutron, his leg broken, is helped into his.




_"If were going to do this then lets do it and get it over with."_ Miguel says as he walks out of the room.


----------



## Deva (Oct 24, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Screaming Eagle re-enters the room, nurses with wheelchairs follow her in.  "Better we deal with the media now rather than have them chase us done in Dallas.  They're a tenacious bunch, buy harmless, don't worry," she says.  Each of the bed-ridden patients are offered a wheelchair to transported outside.  Neutron, his leg broken, is helped into his.




Sarah pulls back the flimsy curtain she had used to change behind, doing up the last few buttons of the shirt Tyrone had got for her. " Hold it a sec... Dallas?"  She rus her fingers through her tangled hair before pulling it back into a ponytail. " No one mentioned anything about being shipped off to Dallas. Oh wait, let me guess, I'm not going to have much choice in the matter am I. Bloody story of my life lately..."

With a sigh she lets one of the nurses help her lower herself into the wheelchair, resigning to the fact she wouldn't be going home any time soon.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 24, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Screaming Eagle re-enters the room, nurses with wheelchairs follow her in.  "Better we deal with the media now rather than have them chase us down in Dallas.  They're a tenacious bunch, but harmless, don't worry," she says.  Each of the bed-ridden patients is offered a wheelchair to transported outside.  Neutron, his leg broken, is helped into his.




Aaron climbs into his wheelchair wearing his newly autographed AF T-shirt.

"Screaming Eagle, will you push my chair?  Pleeeease??"


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 25, 2003)

Kiro stands and falls in line at the back of the pack and continues to mutter under his breath, lost in thought and eyes on the floor.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 26, 2003)

The elite entourage heads out of the room.  Screaming Eagle smiles and agrees to push Aaron's chair.  "Yes, we're to take you to Dallas, that's where the investigation is headquartered.  When we were told to bring you there, we assumed it was to incarcerate you in the elite prison they have there.  That seems pretty unlikely now, given the circumstances."

Before they get far, the reporter and the cameraman exit the elevator.  They quickly spot the group and rush towards them.  "Screaming Eagle," the female reporter says, moving up to her, "what can you tell us about the engagement you were involved in yesterday afternoon?"  She sticks the microphone in her face.

Screaming Eagle smiles.  "We were there to bring these other elites in for questioning regarding the happenings at the research facility yesterday morning.  Unfortunately, Evolution had different ideas for these people, and a fight ensued."

"These elites in your custody are the terrorists that attacked the facility?"

"The terrorist label is completely unfounded.  In fact, there is evidence that these people are victims, not attackers, of that facility."

She turns to Tyrone.  "Tyroc, do you have anything to add to that?"


*BioGen headquarters, Seattle, Washington*
The older gentleman nervously looked at his watch as he sat at the conference table.  Beside him, Ms. Nelson sat with a calmer expression.

The man shifted in his chair.  "She could have video conferenced with us.  But she's coming here personally.  That doesn't bode well, Nelson."

"A very expensive, very important, project has been set back significantly," Ms. Nelson said, glancing down at the laptop in front of her.  "I'm not surprised by the reaction, Dr. Anton."

"How can you be so calm about this?  All of our asses are in a sling right now."

"As we have discussed, things are not as bad as they seem.  I am certain Miss Walsh will see things this way, as well," Ms. Nelson replied, not raising her eyes from the monitor screen before her.

Moments later, the doors opens and a tall, dark-haired woman enters, and without saying anything, seats herself at the other side of the table.

The doctor tries his best to appear confident.  "Good morning, Miss Wal..."

"I didn't come here to exchange pleasantries, Anton," Linda Walsh interrupts, a bit of a scowl on her face.  "The events of the past two days have your investors very perturbed, to say the least.  The media has named BioGen as the company behind this debacle, you could become this decade's Enron after the investigation.  But that's not even the worst of it, is it?

"I'm told that your 'experiment' is no long viable.  This has my employer, as well as a number of other individuals, I'm certain, quite upset.  We were expecting some results very soon.  Instead, we got this."  Linda removes her glasses and slides them into the breast pocket of her suit.  "My thought is you'll be quite jealous of Enron when all is said and done."

"On the contrary, Miss Walsh," Ms. Nelson replies, looking up from the screen.  "We've made great strides in the past two months.  Surely, this is a setback, but we still have the most important subject to the project.  The project is expected to be back on track within the week in a new, secure location."

Linda thinks on this a moment before responding.  "This had best be true.  I'll expect some results very soon.  The time frame for the two end products is growing shorter.  I'll report back to the investors what you have told me and attempt to keep them all on board."

The doctor grins nervously.  "Thank you, Miss Walsh.  I assure you we will do our best to..."

"You'll do better than your best.  I'm staking my own reputation on this now, Dr. Anton.  If you fail, you might not be around to see the fall of your company," Linda responds coldly.  As she rises from the table, she notes the small ball-like opbject in the corner of the ceiling.  "I hope that you didn't waste your time attempting to record this conversation.  VSC outfitted your office with its security, after all," she says, putting her glasses back on before leaving the office.

Dr. Anton exhaled loudly as the door closed.  "Nelson, get a hold of MacDermott immediately."

"Yes, doctor," Ms. Nelson said, adjusting her glasses before beginning to type once more on her laptop.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 26, 2003)

*"Darn right, Angel,"* Tyrone says, stepping up beside Screaming Eagle.

*"Two months ago, me an' these elites here,"* he says, gesturing to the others, *"got kidnapped.  I got bagged while working at my job at VSC.  Sarah got set up while working as a cop in New York City.  The 'nappers took Miguel, Max and Kiro here from outa country.  Hell, they even nabbed Aaron here outa Canada, and he's just a kid.  They locked us down in a lab under that base and experimented on us.

 "Drug injections, sense dep chambers, electrodes; hell, they even inserted tracking chips in our heads.  It was two months of hell until Doc Kalym came to her senses and helped us escape.

 "Doctor MacDermott was the head of the project there, working for biogen; maybe even other companies.  Likely he fed the media a morsel and lo and behold, the media turned it into a terrorist attack!

 "Let me tell you, yo, and anyone knowin' anything about Tyroc knows this; I aint a terrorist.  I aint done nothin' but help people with my abilities.  None of these folks are anything but people wanting to lead their lives and stuck into a crappy situation only made worse by the media shucking around the terrorist angle.  We didn't attack nuthin'.  We escaped and did as little damage as humanly possible.

 "We got out to this farmhouse and Doc Kalym took the chips out of our heads.  Little things,"* he says, pulling his out of his pocket.  *"Just like this.  Handily made by VSC.  We were ready to run for our lives and try to figure this whole thing out when Biogen's hired thugs, Evolution, came on the scene.

 "They showed complete and utter disregard for the safety of any bystanders.  Gotta love when money is the only object.  Shoot first, ask questions later.  And after two months of being stuck in that prison, we got our asses kicked, royally.  Aaron's lucky to be alive; Sarah too.

 "That's when American Freedom showed up, and thank god for them.  Without them, that psycopath Strafe and his cronies likely would have had us back in captivity or worse.  But unlike Evolution, American Freedom took a look at our story and checked on it.  And given that none of us have handcuffs on, you can see what they believe.

 "Now we head to Dallas with American Freedom, and hopefully get to the bottom of this.  I wanna find out who the hell thought it would be a fun idea to make me a human guinea pig and expose them for the scum they are.

 "We aint terrorists.  Never were.  Our lives and reps have been drug through the mud.  I for one, am proud of the reputation I had.  I want it back.  So **I can guaran-damn-tee that we aint rollin' over and brushin' this crap off."

*Tyrone reaches into his pocket and pulls out his sunglasses.  Putting them on, he says, *"And for my peeps at Tyroc's pad, my fans and retractors, and especially for you crooks in New York who had it easy for the past two months... Tyroc is back."*


----------



## Deva (Oct 26, 2003)

_Best way to impede an investigation, tell the press everything..._ Sarah listens, stone-faced, as Screaming Eagle and Tyroc give the local reporter exactly what she wanted: The story of her career.  _God, I hate the media._ She turns her head to Eagle, acting as if the reporter and the cameraman aren't even there. "Can we go now?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 26, 2003)

_"It was L.A.... I was grabbed in L.A., not in another country Tyroc."_

Speaking loud enough to be heard but trying to stay out of line of the camera man.

_"What about the guy we left behind? Brian was his name, wasn't it? Any word on him?"_


----------



## Agamon (Oct 26, 2003)

The reporter's eyes grow wide at the story.  When Tyrone is finished, she cues for the cameraman to cut.  "Damn, we shoulda went live with this."  She looks to Tyrone, "Thanks," she says quickly, pulling out her cell as she and cameraman race back to the elevator.

"Yes, the word is out, there'll be a mob here soon.  We should leave immediately or we'll get held up," Eagle agrees with Sarah.

They make their way down to the lobby.  Two black, unmarked vans are waiting for them.  Getting inside, everyone is wisked to the Denver International Airport, where the American Freedom areodyne awaits them.

Within 20 minutes, everyone is on board and ready to go.  "American Freedom, you are cleared for takeoff." a voice says over the speaker as everyone settles in.

"Roger that," Screaming Eagle responds into her headset.

Max is sitting near the back, staying quiet and minding his own business.  Jaya, still exhausted, is already falling asleep in her chair.  Barrett sits in a chair nearer the back open the isle to make room for his cast.  Andrew sits in the co-pilot seat up front.

Once they've lifted off, Andrew turns to Tyrone.  "So all that stuff you said is what happened, hey?"  His gaze moves to everyone else on board as he adds,  "Why do you think they were doing that?  I mean, there's already voluntary elite research being preformed, why all the kidknapping and hush-hush?"  He looks to Miguel.  "And what about this Brian guy you mentioned back there?  Who's that?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 27, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Once they've lifted off, Andrew turns to Tyrone.  "So all that stuff you said is what happened, hey?"  His gaze moves to everyone else on board as he adds,  "Why do you think they were doing that?  I mean, there's already voluntary elite research being preformed, why all the kidknapping and hush-hush?"  He looks to Miguel.  "And what about this Brian guy you mentioned back there?  Who's that?"




_"Don't know what they hoped to gain really, Jaya would know more about that then I would. Better yet, give me 30 minutes alone with MacDermott and I am pretty sure I could get all the answers you need."_ 

Miguel says to Andrew with a smirk.

_"As for Brian, all I know is that he's an older man. Jaya would have more information than us. They used him to keep our powers in check, but it sounded like he wasn't there voluntarily. He was in a different part of the complex and we couldn't get to him when we escaped. More then likely they will be using him with whoever they grab next."_


----------



## Calinon (Oct 27, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Once they've lifted off, Andrew turns to Tyrone. "So all that stuff you said is what happened, hey?" His gaze moves to everyone else on board as he adds, "Why do you think they were doing that? I mean, there's already voluntary elite research being preformed, why all the kidknapping and hush-hush?" He looks to Miguel. "And what about this Brian guy you mentioned back there? Who's that?"



*"It went down like I said.  Or aliens used their powerful brain rays to turn us into elite terrorists who escape in mini-vans and don't kill people.  Take your pick.

 "I dunno why they were doin' the crap they did to us, but I rather pissed someone off that wanted me removed.  That's prolly why I was taken," *Tyrone says without expanding on the subject.  *"And I know that those experiments were painful.  Very painful."*

*"Oh damn!  Hey, got an uhh... plane-phone type thingy about?  I forgot to call mama and nothin' that happened in that base'll compare to the asskickin' I'll get if I don't call her, especially when that story goes out."*


----------



## Elementor (Oct 27, 2003)

Aaron just sits back quietly.  He has had WAY too much excitement lately and just wants to get this whole process over with.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 27, 2003)

"Yeah I guess she would probably know more about this," Andrew says, looking at Jaya as she rests.  "Dallas is only about 20 minutes away, I'll just let her rest instead of bother her with questions."

Max, sitting near Barrett, looks at his cast, saying in his thick accent, "I apologise for the pain the beast has caused you.  I try to temper him, but it is difficult; he lives to cause pain, it would seem."

"Hey, no problem.  Don't get me wrong, it's no picnic, but I've had worse," Barrett replies.  Speaking more loudly, trying to gain Andrew's attention, he adds, "Besides, looks like my vacation time will be extended for a couple weeks."

"Yeah, you probably got yourself hurt on purpose, you weasel," Andrew says, snorting.

"There's a phone in the back, beside the bathroom, Tyrone.  Help yourself," Jennifer says, looking back from the cockpit.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 28, 2003)

Miguel will read a book or a magazine to pass the time.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 28, 2003)

Tyrone walks back and finds the phone just past the last seats and before the washroom, and dials his mom's number.  While nobody hears anyone answering on the other end, Tyrone is quickly heard to say cheerfully, *"Hey Mamma!"*

 Despite the fact it is only a phone, in an airplane with the engines running, an excited woman's voice is heard blaring over the earpiece as Tyrone holds it a good foot from his head.

_"My baby!  My baby is alive!" _the woman said among rather long and excited screams.  Finally, you hear it shout loudly, _"I seen ya on TV boy!  Why'd you not call your mamma?"_  Tyrone puts the phone back to his ear with a grin, and the conversation becomes heard only on one side.

*"I was kind of busy, mamma.* <pause>  *I wanted to call you earlier, but this is my first...* <pause>  *Of course not mamma.*  <pause>  *Yes, I'm with them.*  <pause>  *He's a bit shorter than he looks on TV, but no, he doesn't shed much.*  <pause>  *I swear mamma, I didn't break his leg!*  <pause>  *No I aint lyin'!*  <pause>  *You taught me better than that, mamma; we never hurt anyone if we could avoid it.*  <pause>  *Yes, she did. * <pause>  *No. * <pause>  *I aint givin' you any lip!  Ok, ok..."*

 Tyrone puts the phone to his chest.  *"Mamma says thanks for saving me, Jaya."*

 He listens to the phone again.  *"Oh, that's Sarah.  A cop in New York.*  <pause>  *Recognize her?  Fancy that. * <pause>  *Miguel, Max and Kiro.*  <pause>  *The kid, Aaron.*  <pause>  *No I don't know if his parents have been told yet.*  <pause>  *I'm sure they'd like that. * <pause>  *Um... *<pause>  *Yes, she is as beautiful in person.  A bit brash though.*  <pause>  *I aint badmouthin' Angel, mamma.*  <pause>  *I'm sure even St. Peter has his off days.*  <pause>  *No, I haven't got to touch her wings.*  <pause>  *I'm not going up there, mamma.*  <pause>  *No I'm not talkin' back!*  <pause>  <pause> *'Cause she'd probably kick my ass! * <pause> *I'd say a date is likely not an option this exact instant.*  <pause> *No, I'm not putting her on the phone.*  <pause> * She's flying the plane!*  <pause>  *NO!  I aint sayin' that noway noho... *<pause>  *Mamma, please!*  <pause>  *God damn mamma. * <pause>  *No, I aint swearin'.  I'm just prayin' to someone for help.  Ok, ok, hold on."*

 Tyrone puts the earpiece to his chest.  *"Mamma says "Hi" guys and says you should all drop by for supper some time."*

 Tyrone puts the phone to his ear again.  *"No way, mamma.  That's just somethin' a guy doesn't say to another guy. * <pause>  *Of for the love of pete."*

 Tyrone puts the earpiece to his chest and looks at Neutron with gritted teeth.  *"Dude, she wants to know if your single and says if you want a private nurse you can stay with her anytime.  Aparently, you have a good ass for a white guy."*

 Tyrone listens to the phone again.  *"I told you, she's flyin' the plane.*  <pause>  *"Hopefully soon.  We're going to Dallas for now for the investigation.*  <pause>  *I wouldn't put it past him.*  <pause>  *Maybe if I don't say anything about him, he won't do anythin' bad.  Don't want him goin' after you.*  <pause>  *Yeah, she's alright for a psycho bitch.*  <pause>  *I'm glad she took care of ya mamma, but... *<pause> * I am not being flippant. * <pause>  *Mamma, she helped put me in that prison. * <pause>  *Yeah, I still have more copies.  Just to keep you safe.*  <pause>  *Hopefully soon.  Angel didn't say anything about a long layover in Dallas.*  <pause>  *I told you, she's flyin' the plane!"*

 Tyrone continues to talk with his mother in a similar manner for a goodly while.


----------



## Elementor (Oct 28, 2003)

Aaron is trying not to eavesdrop but a big smile crosses his face at the thought of dinner at "Momma's" house.  He leans over and whispers to Sarah, "I think I like Mamma"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 28, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"I was kind of busy, mamma.* <pause>  *I wanted to call you earlier, but this is my first...* <pause>  *Of course not mamma.*  <pause>  *Yes, I'm with them.*  <pause>  *He's a bit shorter than he looks on TV, but no, he doesn't shed much.*  <pause>  *I swear mamma, I didn't break his leg!*  <pause>  *No I aint lyin'!*  <pause>  *You taught me better than that, mamma; we never hurt anyone if we could avoid it.*  <pause>  *Yes, she did. * <pause>  *No. * <pause>  *I aint givin' you any lip!  Ok, ok..."*
> 
> Tyrone puts the phone to his chest.  *"Mamma says thanks for saving me, Jaya."*
> 
> ...




As Tyrone talks to his mamma, the magazine that Miguel is hold starts to shake and occasionally a small chuckle is heard.




			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyrone puts the phone to his ear again.  *"No way, mamma.  That's just somethin' a guy doesn't say to another guy. * <pause>  *Of for the love of pete."*
> 
> Tyrone puts the earpiece to his chest and looks at Neutron with gritted teeth.  *"Dude, she wants to know if your single and says if you want a private nurse you can stay with her anytime.  Aparently, you have a good ass for a white guy."*




 Miguel drops the magazine into his lap as he starts to laugh out loud.


----------



## Deva (Oct 28, 2003)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Aaron is trying not to eavesdrop but a big smile crosses his face at the thought of dinner at "Momma's" house.  He leans over and whispers to Sarah, "I think I like Mamma"




Not wanting to intrude on a private conversation, but near impossible to miss any of what Tyrone was saying with the resonating voice of his, Sarah can't help but chuckle quietly. " Ah, New Yorker Mother's. No one else like them in this world!"


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 29, 2003)

Kiro lets a grin break out on his face, it lightens his features and suddenly he is quite attractive.  As he chuckles he makes eye contact with a few of his new found friends, "I guess now we see where he gets his zany sense of humour at the very least!" Kiro states between clenched teeth, shaking his head.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 29, 2003)

Barrett turns white as a sheet.  "Um, yeah, I'm seeing someone..."

"What?" Andrew says from up front.  "Since whe..."

"I _said_, I'm _seeing someone_!" Barrett repeats with a grin as he blushes.

"She's right, though.  You do have a nice butt."

"I'm telling your wife you said that."

"Go ahead, she'd probably agree," Andrew quips, looking back with a toothy grin.  He's about to turn back to the instrument panel, but continues to scan the passengers of the aerodyne with some interest.  Those that notice this watch him raise an eyebrow and you can almost see the light bulb go on over his hairy horned head.  He leans over to Jennifer and begins to whisper something to her.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 30, 2003)

Tyrone continues talking to his mamma.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Oct 31, 2003)

Kiro leans his head back against the wall of the aerodyne the grin slowly fading. He stretches and arches his back, then cracks his neck with two swift movements, grimacing slightly. "Sorry about that, I have to do it once in a while..." he says to noone in particular with an embaressed look in his eye at the sound. He turns his attention to Andrew, "Hey, Andrew, how long until we touch down, I should probably do my stretching, with all the excitement I forgot to earlier."


----------



## Elementor (Nov 2, 2003)

"Wow this is the longest plane ride I have ever been on,"


----------



## Agamon (Nov 2, 2003)

Screaming Eagle listens and whispers something back to Jersey Devil with only slight glance back at the passengers.  A short reply from JD ends the conversation.  "Almost there, buddy," he replies aloud to Kiro.

Only a few minutes later, the city of Dallas can be seen below.  The large Texas city whisks by as Jennifer makes a request to land the aerodyne.  An affirmation later, the craft sets down in a huge walled complex.  Two more aerodynes and a helicopter sit near your own landing area, and a number of buildings line the area, and a huge, windowless structure with large metallic doors can be seen behind them.

As you exit the craft, 6 armed guards wait along with a thin man with brown, short-cropped hair and a somewhat casual attire.  He smiles as everyone disembarks.  "Jen!  Andy!  Long time, no see!" he says in a slight New England accent.

"Good morning, Calvin," Jennifer says with a smile.

Calvin looks at his watch.  "Uh, afternoon, actually.  Close, but no cigar."

"Ever the perfectionist, hey, Cal?" Andrew replies as he approaches the man.  "If you want to nitpick, we were here only three months ago."

"Yes, but three months is such a long time," he says with a grin.  "And you guys only come on business.  Breaks my heart, it does," Calvin says.

"You're starting to sound more and more like a Texan, Cal," Barrett says as he wheels out of the aerodyne.

"Barry!  The hell happened to you?"

"I walked into a door," Barrett replies with a smirk.

Calvin looks over the rest of the group.  "So, these are the self-proclaimed lab rats, hey?  Pleased to meet you, folks.  I'm Calvin Greene, welcome to the Dallas Elite Correctional Facility.  Me and my buddies here," he says jerking his head at the guards, "are here just make sure that this end of the investigation goes smoothly.  I'm also obliged to let you know that, in accordance with the law in the state of Texas, any inmates that attempt to hold you for ransom will not be negotated with."

With that, he smiles once again.  "Alright, it's lunchtime, who's hungry?  We can grab a bite to eat before we begin, if you like."


----------



## Mimic (Nov 3, 2003)

Miguel's laughter dies away quickly as he notices the two members of American Freedom whispering to each other.

_"Hmmm...."_ he mutters to himself as he peers at the two elites wondering what they are discussing.

As Miguel walks out of the aerodyne, his frown deepens as soon as he spots the 6 armed men. Miguel glances around, looking for potential escape routes whether this is just out of habit is unknown. Once Cal is finished speaking, Miguel will widen his stride so he is walking next to Screaming Eagle.

_"This isn't looking good chica, just remember that we are here under AF's protection. It would be very bad PR for your little group if it got out you guys knifed us in the back. Also don't forget my promise..."_ Miguel says lowering his voice so only Screaming Eagle can hear.

Once he is finished talking he will slow his steps in order to fall back to the end of the group.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 3, 2003)

*"Right on, more food,"* Tyrone says with a grin.  *"Another few days of this and I'll regain that thirty pounds I lost over the past few months. And if we get taken hostage by someone here, it don't speak real well of your security now does it."*

  Tyrone eyes the big building and arches an eyebrow.  *"Hey, bubba, we aint going in the big scary ass building, right? I know at least three people in there that don't really like me."*


----------



## Agamon (Nov 3, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"This isn't looking good chica, just remember that we are here under AF's protection. It would be very bad PR for your little group if it got out you guys knifed us in the back. Also don't forget my promise..."_ Miguel says lowering his voice so only Screaming Eagle can hear.




"We've done no such thing," Screaming Eagle says in a low voice back to Miguel.  "The armed entourage meets everyone that comes into the facility, even us.  It's only a precaution.  And I had hoped we'd moved past the threat stage of our relationship.  We're trying to help you, young man, don't bite the hand that feeds you."  She punctuates the statement with a momentary scowl.

Calvin looks back at Tyrone as they walk.  "Nah, I think we'll stay away from the actual prison itself.  Not the happiest place on Earth, if you know what I mean."  He glances over to the building.  "Let me tell you, it ain't worth being on the wrong side of the law if you're an elite in this country.  They still don't have any proper methods of containing a lot of us, so some of their methods are...well, let's just say you don't want to ever find yourself locked up in there," he adds in a more sober voice.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 3, 2003)

*"Us, huh?  What special tricks to you do?"*  Tyrone grins over his shoulder at Max.  *"Oh, and that's the door, by the way,"* he says, nodding at Max.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 3, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "We've done no such thing," Screaming Eagle says in a low voice back to Miguel.  "The armed entourage meets everyone that comes into the facility, even us.  It's only a precaution.  And I had hoped we'd moved past the threat stage of our relationship.  We're trying to help you, young man, don't bite the hand that feeds you."  She punctuates the statement with a momentary scowl.




_"It's my experience that the hand that feeds either wants something from you or its the one that slaps you across the face, and I got the scars to prove it."_



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Calvin looks back at Tyrone as they walk.  "Nah, I think we'll stay away from the actual prison itself.  Not the happiest place on Earth, if you know what I mean."  He glances over to the building.  "Let me tell you, it ain't worth being on the wrong side of the law if you're an elite in this country.  They still don't have any proper methods of containing a lot of us, so some of their methods are...well, let's just say you don't want to ever find yourself locked up in there," he adds in a more sober voice.




Miguel raises his voice so everyone can hear. _"You should talk to Biogen about elite containment, they have some very innovative ideas."_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Nov 3, 2003)

"Innovative...  interesting choice of words..." Kiro mutters with a shiver at the memory of waking up months ago.  He had went his entire life believing he was normal...  then the flashing light that night, it must have been him.  Waking up and feeling atrophied, so weak...  who would have thought much of his agility and strength was based on his being an elite?  Would his father still greet him with open arms now that he was impure, now that he'd used his powers all those times.  Was it giving in to temptation to use them or was it just using every tool at hand...  He had to speak to his father...  Kiro chews his lip as he falls in line beside Aaron


----------



## Deva (Nov 3, 2003)

Keeping her thoughts to herself, Sarah walks with the others in silence. She crosses her arms over her chest as they move toward the buildings, her mind going through everything she knew about the Correction Facility. 

She scoffs at the name. Call it what you will, what went on inside these walls to contain the elite had nothing to do with Correction. Every cop in the country new the stories of these types of Facilities, and none of them were pleasant.


----------



## Elementor (Nov 4, 2003)

Somewhat overwhelmed, Aaron drinks in the sights around him as he follows along in the procession.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 4, 2003)

"I pity you your life so far, then, Miguel.  Not everyone is out to get you.  A little paranoia is healthy, but if you never let anyone in, you're in for a lonely existance," Screaming Eagle mutters back.

To Tyrone she says as she frowns at Calvin "Let's just say he can be very persuasive, right, Calvin?"

"Aw, man, you're not _still_ mad about that, are you?

"Oh, no, of course not.  You were only manipulating me."

"Not on purpose!"  Calvin just shakes his head, but he's still grinning.  "Geez, everytime I see you, I have to apologise for something I didn't even mean to do."

"And yet, you never do actually get around to apologising."

"And I'm always the one that ends up with the headache from you two complaining to each other," Andrew says, rolling his eyes.

Jaya walks off to the side of the group, a forlorn look on her face.  She takes in the large concrete and metal buildings as they walk.  She notices something out of the corner of her eye that draws her attention.

"Calvin," Jaya says, "are there other elites working here besides you?"

"Yeah, of course.  Elites are imprisoned here, and they need elites to make sure they everything runs smoothly, y'know?"  He says, looking her way, curiously.  "Why do you ask?"

"Yeah, that makes sense.  I have this knack picking out elites from the baselines.  I knew you were an elite when I first stepped from the aerodyne, for example.  Thought I saw another one over there," she says, pointing to a building.  "Didn't get a good look at him, though."

"Ah, that would probably be Chip, he always working on the computers in there."  Calvin grims once more.  "Wow, you people seem pretty jumpy.  I suppose running from the big, evil pharmaceutical corperation will do that to you though, hey?" he jokes.

"You people are in for a treat.  It's Sunday, I think roast beef is on the menu this afternoon," he adds as you continue to make your way past the buildings.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 5, 2003)

*"Yeah, the big evil drug company,"* says Tyrone with a shake of his head.  *"Maybe we're a bit jumpy because they were working with some branch of the government, and, well, we're in the middle of a not-so-happy place controlled by the government. Actually, this is about the scariest place I could imagine being at this exact moment. Kinda wishin' we did this thing at a Super 8 or somethin'. Not quite the scariest for Neutron though. I think he's likely more scared of visiting his new nurse.

   "So, roast beef is a treat around here, huh?  Oh boy!  Prison food!"*   he says with a smirk.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 5, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I pity you your life so far, then, Miguel.  Not everyone is out to get you.  A little paranoia is healthy, but if you never let anyone in, you're in for a lonely existance," Screaming Eagle mutters back.




_"I don't need your pity Eag..."_ Miguel angerly hisses back to Screaming Eagle before he regains control of his emotions, he takes a deep breath and lets out a sigh before he starts to speak again.

_"I'm sorry, I shouldn't have snapped at you. You've held up your end of the deal so far and I shouldn't be so suspicious. It's hard to let go of the past, I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop."_ Miguel whispers to Eagle, shrugging his shoulders.

_"For what it's worth, I do trust you. If I didn't I wouldn't be here."_


----------



## Agamon (Nov 7, 2003)

Screaming Eagle features soften ans Miguel speaks and she just smiles in response.

"Ah, the legendary Tyroc and his unique sense of humor," Calvin says, his ever-present grin still plastered on his face.  "Sorry, lobster and filet mignon was yesterday."  

You reach a building with glass doors, that Calvin reaches to open when all of a sudden a siren begins to blare out from all around.  Calvin's demeanor quickly turns serious as the guards begin to look about alertly.  "What the hell?"  He hits a button on his watch and simply says, "Report!"

"Sir, it appears we have an intruder, Sector G," a voice responds from the watch.

"An intruder?"  He quickly glances back, making sure everyone is still accounted for.  "Have you dispatched Monica?"

"She's currently off-duty, sir."

"Dammit.  Fine, I'm near there, I'll investigate it immediately.  Send back up, pronto."

"Yes, sir."

"Getting past the walls undetected is nearly impossible...unless they got in during the window opened to allow your aerodyne in," Calvin says walking back, speaking to Screaming Eagle as he does.  "That's difficult to do without coordinating it."

"What are you implying?!  Like we would have anything to do with this?"  Screaming Eagle blurts back, offended.  "You ever think it could have been someone inside?"

Jersey Devil starts getting mad as well.  "Yeah, where do you get off..."

"We don't have time to argue.  All of you, follow me," he says, curtly, moving back the way the came at a very quickened pace.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 7, 2003)

*"Feel the love,"* Tyrone says in jest as he brings his powers up about him.  *"Hey, furball, race you to sector G?" *he says with a grin to Jersey Devil.  *"That is if those puny wings of yours can keep up with me,"* he finishes as he runs a circle around him and pokes him in the ribs as he passes by.

 Powers:  Force field activated, along with run speed.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 7, 2003)

_"Well, isn't this an interesting turn of events..."_ Miguel will say quitetly to those around him as he starts to follow the annoying English man.

Edit: Miguel will attempt to mimic Tryone's powers


----------



## Elementor (Nov 7, 2003)

"Oh goodie, time to get shot again....."

Aaron bursts into flames and flies after the procession rushing to Sector G.  He will particularly pay attention to any spacial disturbances.  

Powers: Full body Energy shield with Forcefield up and flight.  See invis and Tracking feats to spot anything unusual....well more unusual.


----------



## Deva (Nov 7, 2003)

_Can't anything ever be easy anymore,_ Sarah sighs quietly as the procession turns back the way they came. With hands in her back pockets she follows along, wary of anything and everything.


POWERS: Force Field/Mental Shield; Listen; Spot
ACTIONS: Sarah will follow behind the others, keeping her sheild and guard up.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 8, 2003)

"Where's Sector G?" Jersey Devil asks as he runs along with the rest of the group.

"Right there," Calvin says, pointing to the building Jaya had pointed out the first time you passed it.  "I don't think it was Chip that you saw," he adds to Jaya.  "You're certain it was an elite?"

"That's all I'm certain of," she replies.  "What's in this building?"

"Oh, nothing much.  Just the generator and computer mainframe," he says a bit of worry creeping into voice.

The group reaches the entrance where two guards stand watch.  "Have you seen anyone enter here?" Calvin asks.

"No, sir," one of the gaurds answers.

"Stay here and make sure no one else enters...or leaves."

"Yes, sir."

He places a hand on a sensor near the door and it unlocks.  "I have a feeling that if anyone wanted in here, they'd go for the generator, we'll head down there.  You men," he says, pointing to the 6 guards, "go upstairs, make sure no one is up there."

"Yes, sir," one repsonds and they immediately start up the stairs.

"I can't ensure your safety, but I could sure use your help if you're willing," Calvin says to the rest of the group.  Not waiting for answer, he begins running down the stairs two at a time.  Screaming Eagle and Jersey Devil immediately follow.

"I'm not going to be too helpful here," Neutron says, sitting in his wheelchair.

Max wrings his hands nervously.  "And I do not wish to release the beast unless absoultely necessary.  I will remain here with Barrett."

Jaya nods wordlessly and starts down the stairs.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 8, 2003)

Tyrone zips down the stairs, force field swirling about him.  As he passes Miguel, he says, *"Now'd be a great time to get to copying, if you catch my drift."*

 As he catches up to calvin, moving faster on foot than the others, he asks, *"So, what happens if someone knocks out the generator?"

*Powers:  Sustain the force field and movement.  Generally looking about as everyone else is, for the possible intruder.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 8, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyrone zips down the stairs, force field swirling about him.  As he passes Miguel, he says, *"Now'd be a great time to get to copying, if you catch my drift."*
> 
> As he catches up to calvin, moving faster on foot than the others, he asks, *"So, what happens if someone knocks out the generator?"
> 
> *Powers:  Sustain the force field and movement.  Generally looking about as everyone else is, for the possible intruder.




"Power for the entire facility will be lost momentarily until the backup kicks in.  But even momentary loss of power could be bad."  Calvin taps his watch as they continue down the stairs.  "Chip, Sector G, immediately."

_OOC: Sorry, missed the edit up there.  He's mimicking you, Tyrone, you resisting?_


----------



## Mimic (Nov 9, 2003)

_"You should see if you can scope out any intruders in the building chica."_ 

Miguel says to Sarah as he starts to go down the stairs.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 9, 2003)

OOC:  I most certainly do _not_ resist him mimicing me. In fact, I thought I was the one who suggested it. I didn't catch the edit either  I want to get used to how his powers "feel" when he uses them on me so I will know it is him and not someone else doing this to me.


----------



## Elementor (Nov 9, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Power for the entire facility will be lost momentarily until the backup kicks in.  But even momentary loss of power could be bad."




"So we might get flooded with all of your prisoners shortly.  A bunch of elites about to escape confinement.  Anyone else have deja vu?"

Careful not to burn anyone, Aaron follows along same as before.

Powers:  Maintaining Fire form with forcefield and flight.  Still looking around using tracking and see invis.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 10, 2003)

*"I'm guessing 'Chip' is your computer genius?  If he can't get here, me and Aaron can probably do anything you need done with your system,"* Tyrone says offhandedly as he zips down the stairs.


----------



## Deva (Nov 11, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"You should see if you can scope out any intruders in the building chica."_
> 
> Miguel says to Sarah as he starts to go down the stairs.




"Sorry, it doesn't work that way, not like this anyway." Sarah follows behind the others down the stairs, moving through them to catch up to Jaya. "Feeling up for a boost, Doc? Maybe then I can get an idea of what we're walking into."

Mainting shield, and if Jaya will(and its possible), will see if I can "sense" anyone in the building that's not suppose to be there.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 11, 2003)

Miguel concentrates on Tyrone, aiming a hand towards him, and begins to morph into an perfect copy, though he still wears his own clothes.

"Many of the prisoners will still have to get out of confinement, though tthat may be less of a problem for some of them.  Still, the backups will take before very much can happen..I hope," Calvin says, still racing down the stairs.  To Tyrone he says, "Yeah, I guess you could call him that.  I appreciate the offer."

Jaya glances at Sarah with a worried look on her face.  "Um, we're not too sure if that's really necessary yet.  Let's just wait and see, okay?"

Calvin opens a door at the bottom of that stairwell, and the lights begin fade in and out.  "What the--, a brownout?  Okay, that's not what I expected..."  Everybody races down a hallway where Calvin opens a large red metallic door.  Inside a large hum can be heard, but it seems to waver somewhat, along with the lights.

A woman with short blonde hair and dark clothing stands before the generator, wer hand outstretched towards it.  Electricity arcs from the machine to her fingertips, some of it dancing up her arm before dissapearing, some of it bouncing along some sort of field that envelops her.  She swings her head towards the opening door and mutters a curse as she frowns.

*Inititive:* _Jersey Devil 24, Elementor 19, Shimmering Samurai: 15, EM 14, Screaming Eagle 13, Mimic 13, Calvin 12, Sarah 11, Tyroc 10, Jaya 9_

"Alright, girl, you are way outnumbered, so let's do this the easy way, what do you say?" Jersey Devil says, jumping into the room.  Getting a better look at her he says, "Aw, man, that's EM, she's friggin' Pantheon!"  He changes tactics and charges her, trying to tackle her to the ground.  She brings an arm up just in time to deflect the charge with a straight-arm before he can get a grasp on her.


----------



## Elementor (Nov 12, 2003)

"Pantheon eh?  Well, that cant be good.  You guys take care of her, I'll make sure no more juice gets drained."

Aaron changes to Earth form, grabs a nearby water pipe to ground himself and stands between the generators and EM effectively stopping any more electricity from being drained off.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 12, 2003)

As Aaron blocks EM from the generators, Kiro makes his way into the room, his form giving off more light than the fixtures above.  "You are a fool to attack this facility, you won't get away with it!"  He concentrates, focusing on his the ki within him, and charges forward, launching a jumping kick directly at her.  The kick connects, but the field around her absorbs it completely.

"That's alright, I'm finished recharging," EM says to Arron with a smirk.  "And what makes you think we're here to attack anyone?  Quite the contrary," she adds looking at Kiro as he lands beside her.  She begins to concentrate and suddenly a barely perceptable wave eminates out from her.  You can feel it as it hits you, but only barely and it doesn't seem to hurt.  As it hits the machinery and electronics in the room however, everything starts to shut down.  Within seconds, the entire room is dark save for the glow of Kiro's light field.  That is, until EM herself begins to glow, as her body changes to that of pure electricity.  You can barely perceive a cocky smile as she looks up at one of the darkened light fixtures before her form instantly shoots up into it.

"Damn!" Calvin shouts, frustrated.  He taps his watch, but just shakes his head in anger.  "She killed everything electronic in here."

A short, young red-haired man quickly enters the room.  "Calvin!  What happened?"

"Chip, that was fast.  Some electro-girl fried the generator."  With that, the emergency lights flick on.  "There, auxilary power is up, now let's..." before he can even finish the sentence, the lights go out once again.  "Oh no, she must have got to the back-up generator.  That is _bad_ news people.  We need to get topside."  Looking to Chip, he adds, "I don't need to tell you we need this fixed, quick."

Chip moves up the generator.  He moves to touch it, and his hand seems to meld into it.  After a moment he responds, "I'll do my best.  Every circuit in here is toast.  Elecromagnetic pulse, I'm guessing.  I'm thinking 5 minutes, maybe 10."

"Just do it!"  Calvin orders and Chip nods, melding completely into the machinery.  "Let's get moving," he says, heading back out the door.  Screaming Eagle, Jersey Devil, Jaya follow, with Kiro lighting the way.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 12, 2003)

*"Yo, does the prison have access to an outside power source?" *Tyrone asks.* "If it does, I could hack the Dallas power grid and dump power into the system in about 1 minute. With a little luck, anyway."*

OOC:  If the answer is "yes", he'll move at maximum speed upstairs where they indicated the computers were located and use his l33t hacking skillz.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 13, 2003)

"No, actually that's why we don't have access to the main grid, so hackers can't disrupt us from outside.  The auxilary station is well protected, though obviously not from the means she used.  This never should have happened, things are going to change.  We can't worry about that right now though," Calvin says, continuing to the stairway.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 13, 2003)

*"You do, of course, realize the technology exists to protect equipment from EMP bursts?  Good lord man, you need to invest in a consultant!  I happen to know an excellent one.  Smart, witty, charming, handsome; fits in well with the minority hiring programs,"* Tyrone says with a grin as they reach outside.  *"And his mom has a date with Neutron soon!"

Good lord, I think I was safer fighting Evolution and AF at once,* he thinks to himself.  *Can things get worse?*


----------



## Mimic (Nov 13, 2003)

_"The question we should be asking is, is Pantheon here to spring a particular prisioner or prisoners or are they just here to spread some chaos and mayhem?"_

Miguel states as he floats up the stairs as quickly as possible.

_"If they are trying to free someone specific, then we should be ready for some heavy hitters, if not we might get lucky and no other Pantheon agents will be around."_

The air around Miguel ripples as he activates his force field

_"Unfortunately we haven't been very lucky lately."_


----------



## Agamon (Nov 13, 2003)

"I really don't know what kind of safegaurds are on the equipment, but I'm certain it's quite top of the line," Calvin says to Tyrone.

"I doubt they're here to 'spread havoc'," Screaming Eagle says.  "Though it's difficult to be certain.  Are there any Pantheon members located here, Calvin?"

"Yeah, there are.  Martins, can't remember her first name, calls herself Harpy.  A tough guy, though quite intelligent, apparently, named Josef Novacek and Harold Willson III, calls himself Granite," Calvin responds.  "Wish I could contact someone, I'm betting that's who their going for..."  He continues to race up the stairs.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 13, 2003)

*"Ho boy,"* Tyrone mutters as he launches himself up off the floor and up the stairwell in a much more direct route.  Reaching the top he bursts outside, touching down by Neutron and Max, looking towards the containment facility.

*"Yo, Pantheon is here,"* he says to the two and any guards present.  *"Some chick just fried the generator and back-up.  You might wanna wake the big guy there Max; I have a feelin' we're gonna need him."*  Tyrone looks a bit nervous as he moves towards the containment facility.

Powers:  Sustained forcefield, movement


----------



## Mimic (Nov 14, 2003)

Miguel follows Tyrone up the stairs and outside, but instead of landing he shoots up about 70 feet in the air and spins around in a circle to see if anything is out of place.


----------



## Elementor (Nov 15, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel follows Tyrone up the stairs and outside, but instead of landing he shoots up about 70 feet in the air and spins around in a circle to see if anything is out of place.




Tagging along with Miguel, Aaron changes to air form and flys up to help scan the area with see invis.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 15, 2003)

"I'm sorry, Tyrone, I don't _wake_ him, it's not in my control," Max replies.

"We need a plan.  Tyrone, Sarah, Kiro, Calvin, Max, Jaya, go and assist the staff inside the building.  The rest of us will surround it and stop any that try to escape," Screaming Eagle shouts.

Other than staff hustling about the grounds hurriedly, there doesn't appear to be anything out of the ordinary to Aaron and Miguel.

*Inside the prison*
"Get to your posts!  Don't hesitate, take down anyone that tries to escape!"  The guards inside the building wear large backpacks that hum with energy, with large guns attached.  The man barking the orders is tall and wide, and very muscular, and doesn't have a weapon of his own.  "Alright, let's move!"

Amidst the rush and chaos, no one notices one guard that looks about trying to get his bearings.  As all the guards leave, they split of in different directions in the facility.  This guard pauses a moment before heading down a corridor, up a flight of stairs and down another corridor.  He moves past a few doors with guards standing out front, slowing only to glance at the numbers on the door.  He finally comes to a door with three guards waiting in front.

Noting the number, he says, "So, she try to escape yet?"

One of the gaurds repsonds, "Nah, this will be any easy detail, she ain't getting out by herself."

The new gaurd nods, and suddenly his arms stretch out and enwrap the heads of two of the gaurds.  He slams them together, knocking them both out.  "Yeah, I know."

The third guard raises his weapon and is about to shout for help, but the disguised elite is faster, whipping his arm out around the other's head, covering his mouth.  He grabs the weapon away with his other arm.  The gaurd struggles, his screams muffled, but eventually stops and hangs limp.  The elite drops him and looks back before melting down into a puddle and slowly slithering through the tiny crack in the door frame.

*In another section of the prison*
Three gaurds stand alert at a door.  One snifs the air and says, "What the hell is that smell?"

"What smell?  Hey don't look at...wait, yeah, I smell it too.  Geez, he have to...."  Suddenly, all three begin to hack and cough, gasping for air.  In moments they're all lying unconscious on the floor.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 16, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "We need a plan.  Tyrone, Sarah, Kiro, Calvin, Max, Jaya, go and assist the staff inside the building.  The rest of us will surround it and stop any that try to escape," Screaming Eagle shouts.




Miguel lowers himself down so he doesn't have to shout.

_"No inmates streaming out the doors as of yet Eagle and not to question your leadership skills or anything but Max,"_ he says to Screaming Eagle putting his index fingers up against his head imitating horns, _"really doesn't work well in inclosed spaces."_


----------



## Calinon (Nov 16, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry, Tyrone, I don't _wake_ him, it's not in my control," Max replies.
> 
> "We need a plan. Tyrone, Sarah, Kiro, Calvin, Max, Jaya, go and assist the staff inside the building. The rest of us will surround it and stop any that try to escape," Screaming Eagle shouts.



 Tyrone arches an eyebrow. * "Sooo.  You want us to just... walk into a prison containment facility.  Should I remember with fondness my last visit to IHOP as my last non-prison issue meal?"*


----------



## Elementor (Nov 16, 2003)

Aaron begins a constant flight around the building to watch for any escapees.

Meanwhile he contemplates to himself, Hmmmm, I wonder if this whole thing is staged just to test us.

Powers:  Air form to remain incorporeal and for flight, see invis and track to watch for prisoners.


----------



## Deva (Nov 16, 2003)

"At least you got to eat something other than Hospital food," Sarah comes to stand next to Tyrone. "Still, we can't very well sit by and let any of the inmates escape."

_But if i'm going to help, I'm going to need something else beside this brain of mine_. Sarah look around at the staff moving around frantically, and spots a guard running past. She holds her hand out, summoning his pistol to her. 

OOC: I paid points for to be able to have weapons, I want them back   

POWERS: Maintain shields


----------



## Agamon (Nov 16, 2003)

"Yes, but he can't fly, neither," Screaming Eagle says to Miguel.  "The idea is that those of us out here are stopping anyone from escaping.  Not too difficult a concept to understand, I hope," she adds, looking a bit miffed.

"Don't be rediculous, Tyrone.  No one's going to accidentally lock you in a cell and forget about you," she says, rolling her eyes.  "Sarah is right, this is an emergency, please treat it as such."

Calvin can't help but crack a smile at Eagle's distress.  But he quickly sobers up.  "Yeah, c'mon guys, let's move."

Sarah loosens the pistol from the unaware guard's holster and it floats to her hand.

_OOC: Normally there'd be a check involved, but you're right about it being part of your powers, so it's an automatic success this time._


----------



## Mimic (Nov 16, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yes, but he can't fly, neither," Screaming Eagle says to Miguel.  "The idea is that those of us out here are stopping anyone from escaping.  Not too difficult a concept to understand, I hope," she adds, looking a bit miffed.




One of Miguel's eyebrow raises as he gives Screaming Eagle a quick puzzled look.

_"Whatever chica, just remember that some of us aren't getting paid a 6 figure income for putting our necks on the line."_

He says coldly as he flys back up to 70 feet and resumes looking for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 17, 2003)

Screaming Eagle only scowls in return as Miguel flies up.  She turns her scowl on Jersey Devil with a slight shake of her head.  Devil only shrugs in return.  He flies up into the air, passing by Miguel as he make his way to the other side of the building.  "I mention I'm on vacation?" he says with what looks to be a goofy grin.

"Enough yammering, let's move, people."  Screaming Eagle says, flying into the air herself.

"Yeah, if you're coming with me, let's go," Calvin says, moving off to the doors of the prison.

Kiro silently follows, matching Calvin's pace.  Jaya looks less confident, but follows as well.  Max sighs and mumbles something in Russian before reluctantly going with.


----------



## Calinon (Nov 17, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Don't be rediculous, Tyrone. No one's going to accidentally lock you in a cell and forget about you," she says, rolling her eyes. "Sarah is right, this is an emergency, please treat it as such."



*"Damn Angel, you are really uptight sometimes, you know that?  You aughta relax, date a black guy or somethin'," *he says with a grin as she flies off.

  Tyrone zips towards the entrance to the containment facility at top speed.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 20, 2003)

*Kiro, Sarah, Tyrone*
As your group approaches the large metallic doors to the prison, you note a fair number of guards wearing powered backbacks with strange sci-fi-like weapons attached to them.  They note Calvin and let you all through to the doors.

"There are three of them, so we'd better split up," Calvin says, taking a plastic card and swiping it through a slot by the door.  

A camera extends from the side and emits a beam of light that glides over his entire face.  "Personel identified.  Greene, Calvin," a machine-like voice says before the doors begin to open.

"You two," Calvin says pointing to two guards, "show these these two," he continues, pointing to Kiro and Tyrone, "to cell 056, and you two," he says pointing to two more guards, "show these ladies where cell 023 is.  When you get there, allow them entry.  Pantheon is behind this, they're likely trying to free their friends we have here.  We need to guard these cells especially well.  Understand?  Let's move!  Max, you're with me," he finishes, moving into the facility.  Max grimly, but quickly follows behind.  The guards look at those they are to escort and move into the building themselves.  From the other side of the building, you think you can here a loud, banging noise...

*Miguel, Aaron*
Everyone left outside flies about the building, aside from Neutron, who is still stuck in his chair.  He does his best, however, to try and position himself so that he'll still be of some use if there are problems.  Suddenly, you here a loud 'boom!' as though something had rammed into the north wall.  Another follows, and another, and the wall begins to crack...


----------



## Calinon (Nov 20, 2003)

*"Yo!  Let's roll!"* Tyrone says, following the guards quickly when they move.  He hears the loud banging and puts his hand on the shoulder of the guard in front of him.  When he slows, Tyrone gives him a push and says, *"Keep it moving,"* as his force shield flickers around the guard too.  *"Better safe than sorry, wouldn't you say, brother?"*

*"What the heck was that sound?  Sure didn't sound normal."*


----------



## Elementor (Nov 20, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Miguel, Aaron*
> Everyone left outside flies about the building, aside from Neutron, who is still stuck in his chair.  He does his best, however, to try and position himself so that he'll still be of some use if there are problems.  Suddenly, you here a loud 'boom!' as though something had rammed into the north wall.  Another follows, and another, and the wall begins to crack...




"Here we go"  Flying towards the wall which Aaron expects to be rubble soon, Aaron draws upon his extensive knowledge to try and guess who is about to come through said wall and what their abilities are.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 20, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Miguel, Aaron*
> Everyone left outside flies about the building, aside from Neutron, who is still stuck in his chair.  He does his best, however, to try and position himself so that he'll still be of some use if there are problems.  Suddenly, you here a loud 'boom!' as though something had rammed into the north wall.  Another follows, and another, and the wall begins to crack...




_"Madre del dios, I don't think I want to know what is doing that."_ Miguel says as he rapidly flies to the North wall

_"Let's see if we can hamper their escape plan..."_ Miguel will lightly touch the wall where the cracks are forming, the air ripples around the wall as he tries to reinforce it with his borrowed powers.

Powers: flight (sustained), forcefield (sustained) Force Field Extra: Affects Others (touch) [the wall] extra effort if needed, Immovability Extra: Affects Others (touch) [the wall] extra effort if needed and not needed for the force field. Will use a hero point to counter the fatigue if extra effort is needed.

_"Cabrito, see if  you can get through the cracks and see who and how many are on the other side."_


----------



## Deva (Nov 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "You two," Calvin says pointing to two guards, "show these these two," he continues, pointing to Kiro and Tyrone, "to cell 056, and you two," he says pointing to two more guards, "show these ladies where cell 023 is.  When you get there, allow them entry.  Pantheon is behind this, they're likely trying to free their friends we have here.  We need to guard these cells especially well.  Understand?  Let's move!  Max, you're with me," he finishes, moving into the facility.  Max grimly, but quickly follows behind.  The guards look at those they are to escort and move into the building themselves.  From the other side of the building, you think you can here a loud, banging noise...




Knowing that the others would take care of whatever was making the banging noise, Sarah follows behind the two guards that were assigned to escort them through the compound. Her borrowed weapon secure in hand she released the safety as asks, " So who's in cell 023?"


POWERS: Maintaining shields.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 22, 2003)

*Sarah*
As you and Jaya follow the guards through the darkened facility, you note it is not a prison in the traditional sense.  Cells have solid walls, with large metal doors barring entry.  One of the guards looks back at Sarah as she speaks.  He frowns at the firearm she holds, but only says, "Some Pantheon chick, I think, I'm not too sure.  She has a sound-proof cell, that's all I know."

After climbing a set of stairs and travelling down a hallway, the flashlight the guard carries reveals three bodies lying near a cell door.  One of the gaurds swears loudly as he runs up to the bodies.  "Go get backup," he tells the other, who does as he's told.  "Dammit," he says, checking out the prone guards.

The number beside the door says, '023'.  "There's a cell inside the room," he says.  "I dunno how we're going to open the door, though.  It's electronically locked."

Jaya glances wordlessly at Sarah with a puzzled look.

*Tyrone, Kiro*
Kiro's field lights the way as you move through the building.  The guard looks back a bit shocked, but then nods a silent thanks to Tyrone.  "I don't know what that is, but it doesn't sound good."

You eventually stumble upon four prison guards lying on the floor in front of a cell door, still closed.  The two guards that lead you dash forward, one looking about to see what could have done this, the other checking the bodies.  "Looks like they were knocked out by something," he says.

"I don't see anything..." the other announces.

"Could it have been the prisoner of this cell?"  Kiro asks.

"No, this guy'd have to smash the door down to get out..."

*Miguel, Aaron*
Aaron thinks about who it is that might be escaping, but can't quite figure it out _(Know. Trivia check 21, not good enough)_.  Screaming Eagle and Jersey Devil fly over, hearing the commotion.  Miguel uses his borrowed power to try and hold the wall together.  He succeeds for a few moments, but the person on the other side is relentless.  The wall finally smashes to pieces and a large, blue, glowing man stands on the other side.  He looks quite surprised that someone is waiting for him ont he other side.

_OOC: You guys get a surprise round (one half action)._

*Inititive:* _Screaming Eagle: 18, Mimic: 17, Elementor: 16, Jersey Devil: 15_

"Oh no, it's Eric Nash..." Eagle says as the rubble from the wall cascades to the ground.

"The crazy guy that tried to blow up the Crystal River plant last year.  Wonderful," Jersey Devil says, shaking his head.

Before Nash can react, Eagle lets out a peircing scream that nails him solidly, knocking him back a step.

_Nash took 1 stun hit from Eagle's attack._


----------



## Mimic (Nov 22, 2003)

_"So I take it he isn't a good guy?"_

Miguel asks as he shoots a kinetic blast at the stunned glowing man.

powers: Kinetic Blast, Force field, Flight, Surprise Strike
ooc: will use a hero point if the roll is 13 or under

Regardless whether the attack suceeds or not, Miguel will float back and up 30 feet.

Powers: Force Field, Flight

_"Anybody want to tell me what Captain Lightbulb can do?"_


----------



## Calinon (Nov 22, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Tyrone, Kiro*
> Kiro's field lights the way as you move through the building. The guard looks back a bit shocked, but then nods a silent thanks to Tyrone. "I don't know what that is, but it doesn't sound good."
> 
> You eventually stumble upon four prison guards lying on the floor in front of a cell door, still closed. The two guards that lead you dash forward, one looking about to see what could have done this, the other checking the bodies. "Looks like they were knocked out by something," he says.
> ...



 Tyrone raises an eyebrow.  *"Who is this dude and what sort of tricks does he do?"*  As he asks this he looks at the lock.  If it's computerized he tries to quickly figure out if he can open it if need be, or jam it.


----------



## Elementor (Nov 22, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"So I take it he isn't a good guy?"_
> 
> _"Anybody want to tell me what Captain Lightbulb can do?"_




"Well with the amount of beef he is hauling around I am hoping he is a pure phyisical guy."

Already in air form, Aaron dives down into the face of Nash blocking his air flow.

Powers:  Air form (Incorporeal, Flight, Suffocate by touch)


----------



## Deva (Nov 22, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Sarah*
> As you and Jaya follow the guards through the darkened facility, you note it is not a prison in the traditional sense.  Cells have solid walls, with large metal doors barring entry.  One of the guards looks back at Sarah as she speaks.  He frowns at the firearm she holds, but only says, "Some Pantheon chick, I think, I'm not too sure.  She has a sound-proof cell, that's all I know."
> 
> After climbing a set of stairs and travelling down a hallway, the flashlight the guard carries reveals three bodies lying near a cell door.  One of the gaurds swears loudly as he runs up to the bodies.  "Go get backup," he tells the other, who does as he's told.  "Dammit," he says, checking out the prone guards.
> ...




Sarah inspects the door, making sure that it is in fact sealed. " I'm thinking that not getting it open isn't a bad thing. If we can't get in, the woman inside can't get out, right?" 

She looks to Jaya. " I'm not familiar with Pantheon or their members. Any ideas who may be insdie?"



POWERS: Maintaining Shields.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 22, 2003)

*Sarah*
The door is heavy and locked tight, but it's not perfectly sealed.  "There's a cell, inside the room.  We can usually monitor the situation inside from out here, but without power, we can't even open the door, let alone see what's happening in there..."

"My guess is that it's this Harpy girl Calvin mentioned.  I don't know anything about her though, most Pantheon members aren't very high profile," Jaya responds.

*Tyrone, Kiro*
The lock is indeed computerized, and won't unlock without both power and the right access code.

"I heard he's Pantheon," one of the gaurds says.  "Turns himself into rock, but I've never seen him like that.  He's kept sedated in his cell.

"Will remain sedated without power to the facility?" Kiro asks.

The guard shrugs, "I dunno, I'm not a doctor."

The other guard says, "I'm going to get back up..."  He turns on his flashlight and begins down the hallway.  Before he gets very far, though, you hear him shout in surprise and cringe at something neither of you can make out from where you stand.

"Rogers!" the other guard shouts and moves down the hallway, gun at ready.

*Aaron, Miguel*
"How observant of you, Miguel," Jersey Devil says with a smirk.  "In a nutshell, he's a living nuclear reactor, and koo-koo to boot."

"He's dangerous, Aaron, be careful," Screaming Eagle adds.

Miguel fires a wave of kinetic energy at the large, glowing man standing mere feet away from him.  The blast hits him squarely, but he seasm unharmed by it.

_OOC: Rolled a 7, reroll with HP, gets a 17 and hits.  The attack penetrates his Protection, but he makes the damage save._

Aaron flies forward and envelops the elite, drawing the air from his lungs.  He seems entirely unaffected by the attack...perhaps he doesn't need to breath.

Jersey Devil flies straight at the escaping prisoner, claws bared.  He slams into him, but Nash is braced for the attack.  Devil literally bounces off of Nash, landing on the floor and barely keeping his feet.

_JD hits with a ramming attack.  Nash makes his damage save, JD is unaffected by it._


----------



## Mimic (Nov 22, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _OOC: I rolled a 2 for you (giving you an 8), did you want to reroll?  Also, you get one half action this round, you'll have to wait to move away_




Yup, you missed my ooc, I figure with him flat footed, this is the best chance of taking him down.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> ooc: will use a hero point if the roll is 13 or under


----------



## Calinon (Nov 23, 2003)

Tyrone turns quickly at the sound.  *"Sammy-man, get us some real light there.  And keep an eye out; this guy might be able to move through walls!"* he says to Kiro as he moves amazingly quickly past the advancing guard towards Guard Rogers, force-field pulsing and hands giving off slight waves of kinetic energy.

Powers:  Sustained force field, Readied attack.

 OOC:  I also assume there are battery operated emergancy lights for power outages, like any normal building, providing some minimal lighting?


----------



## Deva (Nov 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> The door is heavy and locked tight, but it's not perfectly sealed.  "There's a cell, inside the room.  We can usually monitor the situation inside from out here, but without power, we can't even open the door, let alone see what's happening in there..."




_The cell inside this room is soundproof, meaning we wouldn't be able to hear anything from out here if someone else was in there with her. So In other words, we need to get inside this room if we're going to know if she's still there or not._ She shakes her head, understanding the logic of that thought but liking it none the less. " We can't open that door. If we do we could inadvertently give her means of escape." She looks to the guard and the unconscious men. " Is there any other way into this room?"


----------



## Agamon (Nov 23, 2003)

*Sarah*
"No, it's a prison cell.  One way in and out.  You're probably right, though she can't get out if we can't get in.  That doesn't explain what happened here though," the guard says.

Jaya concentrates on the door for moment.  "There is an elite in there," she says, but then adds with some shock, "No, wait, there are two elites in there.  Isn't she supposed to be alone?"

The guard's eyes open wide.  He activates his personal radio.  "Chang!...Yeah, good, but we need a battering ram, hurry!"

*Tyrone, Kiro*
_OOC: Good point about the lights, they won't shed much light, but it's not completely dark._

Kiro flares up, and the entire hallway is brightly lit.  "Sammy-man?" he says, confused.

"Rogers, you okay?" the first guard asks.  No attacker or attack is apparent.

Rogers turns back and looks at the first guard.  "Yes, everything is fine.  I will get help, you remain here."

Tyrone is beginning to feel tired and a bit irritable, and he's not too sure why.

_Tyrone is currently fatigued.  The irritable part is up to you._

*Aaron, Miguel*
*Inititive:* _Screaming Eagle: 18, Mimic: 17, Elementor: 16, Jersey Devil: 15, Eric Nash: 14_

"Miguel, Aaron, he can fly, don't let him escape!  Devil, keep him busy!  American Freedom sent you here, Nash, there's no way we're going to let you escape!"  Screaming Eagle shouts.  Afraid she might hit one of the others with another sonic scream, she waits to get a clear shot on the prisoner.

_Eagle is readying her attack.  She used her Leadership and Inpsire feats (and 1 VP) to give you +3 on attack and +2 to saves for the next round._


----------



## Calinon (Nov 23, 2003)

*"Yo fool, wait a damn minute!  You've got trainin' to not get spooked at no shadow, so what the hell you jump at?.  An' besides,"* Tyrone growls, *"unless these radio's of yours aint workin', call for back up, an' we'll stick together.  For cripes sake, Pantheon has some chick on the inside here an' god knows who else, an the last thing some baseline hack guard needs is to get fried by that electric wench."*

 Tyrone rubs the back of his neck as he looks up at an emergancy light, looking worn out.  *"That aughta do it,"* he mutters as he floats up and starts tinkering with the light.

Powers:  Flight, sustained force field.

 OOC:  Tyrone is going to take the battery out of the light, since he has his own Samurai light source, and use it to give the door lock mechanism enough power that he can open the door.  If the other guard doesn't listen, he'll use his kinetic energy control to pick him up off the ground to keep him around, then yell at him some more.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Aaron, Miguel*
> *Inititive:* _Screaming Eagle: 18, Mimic: 17, Elementor: 16, Jersey Devil: 15, Eric Nash: 14_
> 
> "Miguel, Aaron, he can fly, don't let him escape!  Devil, keep him busy!  American Freedom sent you here, Nash, there's no way we're going to let you escape!"  Screaming Eagle shouts.  Afraid she might hit one of the others with another sonic scream, she waits to get a clear shot on the prisoner.
> ...




Miguel will fly back to give Screaming Eagle a clear line of sight.

_"You think if we offered him some tea, he would stick around?"_

_"Duck and cover cabrito, incoming fire..."_

Miguel will ready his attack until there is a clear line of fire.


----------



## Deva (Nov 23, 2003)

"Two?!" Sarah turns her attention back to the door. " That can't be good. We can't wait for the battering ram, we need in there now."

She stands opposite the locked door, her hand stretched out toward it, eyes narrowing with intense consentration.

Powers: Maintain Shields; Telekinesis(with the weight allowance of 3200 lbs at her power level, she will attempt to pull the door from its hinges and frame as much as needed to get inside. If it works, she will then go inside.)


----------



## Elementor (Nov 24, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel will fly back to give Screaming Eagle a clear line of sight.
> 
> _"You think if we offered him some tea, he would stick around?"_
> 
> ...




"You dont have to tell me twice!!"

Aaron changes to fire form while in midair, as he flys back towards the others he fires off a blast of flame back at this Nash character.

"Eagle how did you take this guy down last time!  It might be helpful if ya know what I mean!!"

Powers:  Fire form (Energy shield, Forcefield and flight), Energy blast (Flame)


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

*Sarah*
The door groans as pressure is applied to it.  Beads of sweat form on Sarah’s brow as she strains to rip the door free.  After a few long seconds, the door emits a loud, twisting metal sound as it’s ripped clean from the wall.

As the door drops to the ground, so does Sarah.  She lurches to her knees, sweat beading, not only on her brow, but all over her now.  She feels extremely ill and begins to shake noticeably.

“Sarah!  What’s wrong?” Jaya exclaims in shock.

Beyond the doorway, the room is dark.  The guard points his light inside, revealing what looks like cell made from some sort of transparent fibreglass.  One of the walls, however, has been breached.  A large man stands inside as a slight female in prisoner issues is rising from a bed beside him.  They both turn your way in surprise.

OOC: Sarah is suffering from some unknown ailment.  She’s taken 3 points of temp. Con damage and is fatigued.  No surprise in the encounter, as Sarah’s predicament has startled her and Jaya as much as the elites in the room have been by the vanishing door.

_*Inititive:* Harpy 24, Sarah 17, Guard 12, Jaya 9, Clay 7_

The woman jumps up and opens her mouth, revealing the most angelic voice you’ve ever heard.  It’s very soothing…and…relaxing…the three of you blink and shake your heads as you fight off the hypnotic attack.

OOC: Will saves: Guard 18; Jaya 8, reroll 24; Sarah 23.  All successes.  Sarah’s up.

*Tyrone, Kiro*
”I am leaving to retrieve help,” Rogers repeats as he turns to leave.

“Hey, you heard him, we’ll just radio in help,” the other guard replies.  Rogers pays no attention to him as he continues down the hallway.  “Rogers!  The hell’s wrong with you?”

Tyrone juts an arm forward and waves of energy shoot out at Rogers.  He ducks out of the way of the attempt to stop him and turns, his energy rifle raised.  “I said I am leaving!” he says as he aims the weapon at Tyroc.

OOC: Attack of 8 misses.  You needn’t reroll, he’s decided to stay long enough to shoot you now. 

_*Inititive:* Rogers: 20, Guard: 10, Shimmering Samurai: 8, Tyroc: 6_

Rogers fires the weapon, unleashing a long stream of electrical energy.  It strikes Tyroc square in the chest, sending an incredible amount of voltage through him.  He shakes violently before falling roughly to the ground.

OOC: Rogers hits, Dam sv is 11, reroll is lower, 11 taken. Tyroc takes 1 stun hit and is unconscious.

*Aaron, Miguel*
_*Inititive:* Elementor: 16, Screaming Eagle: 16, Mimic: 17, Jersey Devil: 15, Eric Nash: 14_

Miguel flies back out of the way.  Aaron follows, changing his form to fire as he does.  He turns and lets a bolt of flame fly at Nash, but it strikes the outer wall beside him.

OOC: Rolled an 11 to hit, reroll and got a lower result, kept 11.  That’s a 16, -4 because JD is still in melee range of Nash, for 12, which is a miss.

*Conditions: * 
_Elementor: 1 HP
Jaya: 1 HP
Tyroc: 1 stun, unconscious, 1 HP _


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 21, 2004)

Seeing the bright energy crackle opun his friend's body, Kiro's eyes flash a pale yellow as his face turns grim and he turns to Roger, "_You shouldn't have done that Roger... Time to put you down..." _Kiro states in an eery, quiet voice as he crosses the distance between them in a silent and swift run and leaps towards him, armed pulled back, ready to strike.

*I don't remember exactly how charge works but if it's not too bad and anything like D&D, I'll charge the guard and use my stunning attack feat on him, non-lethal damage of course*

OOC: (Assuming Tyroc takes some damage, if he doesn't I'll change it up a bit, edit this one gone to avoid confusion)


----------



## Deva (Mar 21, 2004)

Fighting back the sudden urge to vomit, she stretches out a trembling hand to help her focus on Harpy and will send a mental blast toward the woman.

*Powers*: Maintain Shields(free action) Mental Blast(1/2 action) - will use HP to reroll if attack roll lower than 10


----------



## Calinon (Mar 21, 2004)

In the typical manner of our poor PC's, I, being one-shotted and with crappy saves, shall lay unconscious and use hero points until they are gone to try to regain consciousness.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> OOC: Rolled an 11 to hit.  That’s a 16, -4 because JD is still in melee range of Nash, for 12.  I still don’t have benchmarks, so is that a reroll?




OOC: Yes please reroll.  Basicly reroll any combat action for Aaron that is below a 15 on the dice.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

*Sarah*
_*Inititive:* Harpy 24, EM 24, Sarah 17, Guard 12, Jaya 9, Clay 7, Granite 2_

Sarah mentally lashes out at the singing woman.  She screams out as she throws back her head, falling back onto the bed, looking dazed.

OOC: Sarah hits with a 22.  Harpy's Will save is 12, rerolls lower, 12 is used.  Harpy takes 1 stun hit and is Stunned.

The guard raises his rifle and fires at the man.  It hits him directly, but the energy simply crackles about him and dissipates.  He looks quite angry.

Jaya stares down at Sarah, a look of horrified realization marking her face.  "Oh my God, this is my fault," she mutters.  A quick decision and a look of resignation later, she reaches down and touches Sarah as her eyes turn to tiny twin mercurial pools.  Sarah’s body flares with silver energy and her sickness quickly fades away, leaving her feeling very energized and acutely aware of her surroundings.

OOC: Sarah has been Boosted.  She now has +6 to her Con and to her powers (though her powers are still limited to +8, for stacking bonus purposes) and the Con damage and fatigue are gone.

She looks up at the male elite, bits of electrical energy still arcing harmlessly about his body.  She raises a hand in his direction, her silvery eyes gleaming brightly in the darkened area.  A faint silver haze surrounds the large man as a look of shock appears on his face.

OOC: Neutralize attack against Clay succeeds, despite his use of a VP to reroll the save.

The man, now obviously quite panicked, ducks back behind the remaining intact part of the clear wall of the cell, looking around hopefully as though expecting something.

The woman, still sitting on the bed, forces herself back to her feet. “Clay, what’s the matter?” she says, looking at him hiding behind the wall.  She turns back, anger on her face, and begins to sing once more.  You’re quite certain she has the most beautiful voice you’ve ever heard.  You notice the guard lower his weapon, a look of serene peace overcoming him.  Jaya wobbles a bit on her feet but shakes the attack off.  Sarah feels the barriers around her mind have strengthened to the point that the attack doesn’t even affect her.

OOC: Will saves: Jaya: 9, rerolls, 18, saves.  Guard:12, fails and is paralysed.

Suddenly, a bolt of electricity arcs from a lighting fixture in the room, but outside the cell, and hits the floor.  It’s EM, and she’s brought someone with her, a large man made completely from grey stone.  EM looks around in surprise and a barely perceptible field raises around her.

OOC: Sarah is up.

*Tyrone, Kiro*
_*Inititive:* Rogers: 20, Guard: 10, Shimmering Samurai: 8, Tyroc: 6_

“Rogers!  Are you crazy?!  Drop the weapon, now!” the guard says, raising his own energy rifle at the other.

Kiro doesn’t wait for a response.  As Tyroc drops from the assault, the young martial artist bolts forward and launches a flying kick at Rogers.  He connects directly in the chest of the guard and sends him flying down the hallway.  He lands with a groan.

OOC: Attack roll 1, reroll 10, result 22, a hit.  Damage save failed, Rogers is unconscious. 

*Aaron, Miguel*
_*Inititive:* Elementor: 16, Screaming Eagle: 16, Mimic: 17, Jersey Devil: 15, Eric Nash: 14_

Screaming Eagle, now with a clear shot at the glowing elite lets out a piercing scream that nails Nash directly in the head.  He emits a rather loud roar of his own as he’s thrown back into the room to smash into the partially destroyed cell that he had escaped from.  Miguel, not wanting to let up on the attack, fires a wave of kinetic energy at the prone, but angry, prisoner. It strikes him and he emits another loud grunt.

OOC: VP to boost Eagle’s power, she hits, giving him another stun hit and Stunning him.  Mimic hits as well with a total of 18, and using his surprise attack feat on the stunned Nash, causes another stun hit, after he uses a VP to reroll his dam. save.

Jersey Devil launches himself forward and barrels into Nash.  The attack knocks the slowly rising man back onto his back.  He lays there, looing like he's been hit by a train, but continues to struggle to his feet.

OOC: Elementor is up.

*Conditions: * 
_Elementor: 1 HP
Sarah: Boost @ +6 (Con, powers)
Shimmering Samurai: 1 HP
Tyroc: 1 stun, fatigued, unconscious, 1 HP _

*NPC Conditions: * 
_Clay: Neutralized, 1 VP
Eric Nash: 3 stun, stunned, prone, 1 VP
Harpy: 1 stun, 2 VP
Jaya: 2 VP
Screaming Eagle: 2 VP
_


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

ooc: I am unsure if this is a new round of combat

Miguel will hold his attack until he can get a clear line of fire.

(If Nash is still stunned then re-roll attack on anything less then 15. If not then re-roll on anything less then 11.)


----------



## Deva (Mar 22, 2004)

Sarah glances up at Jaya curiously, giving her a 'we'll-talk-later' look, then returns her focus on the Pantheon members. One hand still stretched out toward the cell, she lifts the other to focus on the two newly arrived elites. Using the power boost, Sarah reaches out with another mental blast.

*POWERS*: Will use extra effort to be able to use mental blast against multiple targets, hoping to strike all four oponents. _If_ HP not used for pre-specified reroll, will use to negate fatigue.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 22, 2004)

"Fine, Eagle, just ignore me then.  I'll just keep blasting away until someone tells me something more useful to do."  True to his word, Aaron unleashes another energy blast towards Nash.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 22, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Fine, Eagle, just ignore me then.  I'll just keep blasting away until someone tells me something more useful to do."  True to his word, Aaron unleashes another energy blast towards Nash.




_"I'm thinking pummeling him into the ground was a big part of it cabrito."_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 22, 2004)

(OOC)I did list my benchmarks...  look through the last couple ooc posts of mine, but yes, I'll reroll my attack.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

*Sarah*
_*Initiative:* Harpy 24, EM 24, Sarah 17, Guard 12, Jaya 9, Clay 7, Granite 2_

Sarah, gleaming in a silvery light, focuses on the four Pantheon members in the room, attempting to invade their minds.  All four of them scream out, clutching their heads, collapsing to the floor.  The only one left moving is Harpy, who lies back on her bed, clutching her head and moaning.

OOC: 9 for attack, hitting isn't necessary in an area attack though.  Ref saves (DC 18): EM 9, rerolls, 17, fails; Granite 8, rerolls, 11, fails; Harpy 19, succeeds; Clay 14, fails.  Will saves (DC 23 (19 for Harpy)): EM 3, 1 stun, Unconscious; Granite 11, 1 stun, Unconscious; Harpy 11, 1 stun, Stunned; Clay 7, rerolls, 12, 1 stun, Unconscious.  (Holy ****...that was _not_ supposed to happen  ).

The guard shakes his head, coming out of his stupor.  He sees Harpy trying to push herself back off of the bed and raises his rifle and fires at her, a very angry look on his face.  The blast of electrical energy strikes her, making her arch her back and convulse until she no longer moves.

OOC: Guard hits, Harpy fails her save badly and is unconscious.

"Hey, alright, enough, she's down," Jaya yells out to the guard, putting a hand on his weapon to lower it.

"Dumb bitch, she got in my head," the guard spits in reply, keeping his eye on the group of elites.

Jaya turns to Sarah, "Wow, good job."

*Tyrone, Kiro*
_*Initiative:* Wraith 27, Guard: 10, Shimmering Samurai: 8, Tyroc: 6_

Soon after Rogers' body hits the floor, a tall, gaunt, shadowy figure rises from his body.  It appears to hesitate a moment for saying in a whispery voice, "I will not go back to my cell, you cannot stop me."

"What the hell is that?" the guard says, firing his weapon at the ghostly figure.  He fumbles the weapon as he fires, though, and misses.

OOC: Guard misses.  Sammy-boy is up. 

*Aaron, Miguel*
_*Initiative:* Elementor: 16, Screaming Eagle: 16, Mimic: 17, Jersey Devil: 15, Eric Nash: 14_

Aaron shoots another bolt of flame at the stunned elite.  The flame doesn't seem to hurt him much though.

OOC: Attack roll 2, reroll 10, result 17, hit.  Attack doesn't affect him.

"I told you, stop him, keep him off balance, don't let him get away!" Eagle yells back.  She swoops closer to the hole and lets loose another scream.  Nash finally gains his feet, an even angrier look on his face.  The sound blast nails him once again, and once again he falls back on his ass.

OOC: Eagle hits, Nash fails dam save badly, rerolls, and still fails, taking another stun his and in once more Stunned.

Miguel follows that with another blast of his own.  The kinetic energy slams Nash's body up against the wall of his cell, and he slumps over, unconscious.

Jersey Devil looks down at him.  "Geez, big guy can sure take a beating..."

OOC: Attack roll 1 (am I rolling bad tonight or what?), reroll 10, result 17, hit.  Nash fails his save badly, and finally falls.

*Conditions: * 
_Elementor: 1 HP
Mimic: 1 HP
Sarah: Boost @ +5 (Con, powers), 1 HP
Shimmering Samurai: 1 HP
Tyroc: 1 stun, fatigued, unconscious, 1 HP _

*NPC Conditions: * 
_Clay: 1 stun, unconscious, Neutralized, 2 VP
EM: 1 stun, unconscious, 1 VP
Eric Nash: 5 stun, unconscious, 2 VP
Granite: 1 stun, unconscious, 1 VP
Harpy: 3 stun, unconscious, 2 VP
Jaya: 2 VP
Screaming Eagle: 2 VP
_


----------



## Mimic (Mar 23, 2004)

Miguel comes up to Nash and with his foot rolls him over onto his back.

_"Well, that went alot easier than I figured. Whats the next step Eagle?"_


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel comes up to Nash and with his foot rolls him over onto his back.
> 
> _"Well, that went alot easier than I figured. Whats the next step Eagle?"_




"Back outside, Miguel," she tells him, also nodding to Jersey Devil come back out.  "We need to make sure no one else tries to escape..." she says before flying off to circle the building.  "Neutron, can you get the wall?  She yells down to him, seeing him wheeling towards your location.

"You got it, bosslady," he replies.  "Nothing like a broken leg to make one feel useful," he adds with a bit of sarcasm.

Jersey Devil smiles at Miguel as they leave the room.  "Yeah, he gave our entire team a helluva lot more trouble when we put him here.  But then he got the drop on us...that and we were trying to stop him from blowing up a nuclear reactor."


----------



## Deva (Mar 23, 2004)

Sarah finally gets to her feet. "We need to get them restrained before they come too. I don't know how long they'll stay under." She turns to the guard. " See abouit getting a Medic down here to keep them sedated until you can find appropriate containment for them."


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 23, 2004)

The dull flash returns, brighter this time, as a slight grin crosses Kiro's young face, "I thought I sensed something in him, neat trick, let me show you mine, then we shall discuss your quiet return to confinement..." He laughs dryly and bows his head, light flashes from his eyes and mouth, sporadic at first, then becoming solid, his eyes become torches, his mouth almost a searchlight as he seems to grow, muscles rippling out and knotting togethor. The light from his mouth and eyes seams to bend around him, and above his head, it rebends around itself, spinning around itself, growing tighter and tighter, wrapping about itself then redoubling, taking on the appearance of a blade. It solidifies, almost a physical thing now, although it still shimmers brightly, Kiro, face still down, reaches up and grasps the pommel and the light suddenly flares out, causing you to avert your eyes for a moment. When calm returns, mere seconds after it all began, Kiro is standing in a nimbus of pure white light with a glimmering yellow blade held to the side, his left eye now a deep pulsing light, giving off a haze of semi-solid light almost like smoke, he grins at the shadowy figure and points the blade in its direction, "Shadow against the light, sounds like fun, let us see what you've got..."

*Powers: *Raising my forcefield, boosting and summoning my light blade... I can do that right? If I'm not mistaken it takes my whole turn but is possible.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 23, 2004)

Still burning hp to regain consciousness.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 23, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Jersey Devil smiles at Miguel as they leave the room.  "Yeah, he gave our entire team a helluva lot more trouble when we put him here.  But then he got the drop on us...that and we were trying to stop him from blowing up a nuclear reactor."




_"Shouldn't we restrain him somehow? Who knows how long he is going to be out."_


----------



## Agamon (Mar 24, 2004)

*Sarah*

The guard nods in reply to Sarah, and gets on the radio, requesting assistance.

"I guess, we'd better just watch them until then..." Jaya says.

*Tyrone, Kiro*
_*Initiative:* Wraith 27, Guard: 10, Shimmering Samurai: 8, Tyroc: 6_

Tyroc groans as he comes to, and though his sight is somewhat blurry, he can see a gleaming Kiro facing off with a shadowy figure down the hall.

HP spent, Con check 19, Tyroc is conscious but dazed.  What's he do? 

*Aaron, Miguel*

JD looks back at the knocked-out form of Nash, and nods.  He looks out the hole and yells, "Neutron, just a sec!"  He turns to Miguel and says, "Barry could probably seal him up in something.  Can you bring him up here?  Or if you want to do it yourself, I'm sure he wouldn't mind..."

*Conditions: * 
_Elementor: 1 HP
Mimic: 1 HP
Sarah: Boost @ +4 (Con, powers), 1 HP
Shimmering Samurai: Boost @ +4 (Str, Dex, Con), 1 HP
Tyroc: 1 stun, fatigued, dazed, 2 HP _

*NPC Conditions: * 
_Clay: 1 stun, unconscious, Neutralized, 2 VP
EM: 1 stun, unconscious, 1 VP
Eric Nash: 5 stun, unconscious, 2 VP
Granite: 1 stun, unconscious, 1 VP
Harpy: 3 stun, unconscious, 2 VP
Jaya: 2 VP
Screaming Eagle: 2 VP
_


----------



## Deva (Mar 24, 2004)

She nods, looking around for anything that could be used to restrain the unconscious Pantheon members.  "While we wait," Sarah says in an even tone, glancing at Jaya occasionally during her search, " Maybe you can tell me why you said it was your fault when I collapsed?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

*"What the heck hit me..."* Tyrone groans, staggering to his feet.  Looking about quickly, he focusses blearily on shadowy figure beyond Kiro.  *"Ok, that's weird.  I'll pick him as the bad guy."*

His force field flickers again around him without much thought, and he concentrates on the half seen shadow, bringing up rings of force from beneath his feet to try to paralyze the shadowy figure.  *"Hey, stick around.  He slices, he dices, and you should see his fries,"* he says more bravely than he feels, still trying to clear his noodle.

Powers:  Groan in pain (free action), Get the hell up (half action), Force Field (free action), Paralysis (half action, WILL save, DC 18), Annoying quip (free action)


----------



## Mimic (Mar 24, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Aaron, Miguel*
> 
> JD looks back at the knocked-out form of Nash, and nods.  He looks out the hole and yells, "Neutron, just a sec!"  He turns to Miguel and says, "Barry could probably seal him up in something.  Can you bring him up here?  Or if you want to do it yourself, I'm sure he wouldn't mind..."




_"Hmmm, I don't want to lose what I got, but I always wanted to try this." _ Miguel floats up so he has a clear line of sight to where Neutron is sitting. _"Hey amigo, smile, your on candid camera."_ With that Miguel will attempt to mimic Neutron's powers.

ooc: spending a hero point to get the extra: extra subject.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 24, 2004)

*Sarah*
Jaya looks up at the question and sighs.  She stumbles a bit over her words as she explains.  "Well, I meant to tell you about this before, but...well, in the van, I knew you guys didn't trust me a whole lot, and, after the attack at the farm, it was so overwhelming, I must have forgotten, and, well..."  She pauses trying to collect her thoughts.

"My power, the one I use to increase the capability of your powers, it does so by creating a chemical imbalance in your body...a rather, uh, radical imbalance, actually.  Concentrated amounts of endorphins, among other things, are created in your body and released into your blood stream.  The power you feel right now," she says noting Sarah's silver glow, "I've been told it's quite a rush...the downside is that, well, the body has trouble once it comes down from that rush and coping without it.  It takes a little while to get over.

"I don't like using it, really, I just didn't think we had much choice back at the facility...and I needed you be in control for this situation here...I'm sorry..." she says sincerely, looking remorseful.

*Tyrone, Kiro*
_*Initiative:* Wraith 27, Guard: 10, Shimmering Samurai: 8, Tyroc: 6_

The bands of force rise up around dark figure.  It tries to float out of the way, but is held fast.  You both hear in your minds, "Nooooo, let me freeeeee!!!"  Tyroc can feel it try to break free, but to no avail.

"Holy...that thing was in here?" the guard blurts out, and he fires his weapon at the still, ethereal prisoner.  The beam hits, and electrical energy crackles about him, causing him to project a mental scream of pain, though he continues to struggle.

OOC: Attack hits with a 17, Wraith's save fails with a 15.  His second save on his turn also fails (16).  Guard hits, Wraith fails dam. save, uses reroll and still fails enough to take a stun hit.  Kiro is up.

*Aaron, Miguel*
Neutron looks up at Miguel, "Huh, what?  Hey you taking my powers?  What Tryoc's aren't enough for you?"

Miguel senses no resistance from Neutron, but his power hits him like a ton of bricks.  Miguel gives out a yell as it feels as though his brain is catching fire.  The feeling soon subsides, but leaves him with a bit of a headache.

OOC: Neutron's power costs a whopping 11 points per rank.  That's a DC 19 Will save, Mimic gets a 16, which gives him a stun hit, but he has both elites' powers now.
Edit: BTW, I should tell what that gives you...
*Transmutation +8* (extra: Duration Permanent, Creation, Destruction, Shapable, Snare, Energy Blast, Deflection)

*Conditions: * 
_Elementor: 1 HP
Mimic: 1 stun, 2 HP
Sarah: Boost @ +3 (Con, powers), 1 HP
Shimmering Samurai: Boost @ +3 (Str, Dex, Con), 1 HP
Tyroc: 1 stun, fatigued, dazed, 2 HP _

*NPC Conditions: * 
_Clay: 1 stun, unconscious, Neutralized, 2 VP
EM: 1 stun, unconscious, 1 VP
Eric Nash: 5 stun, unconscious, 2 VP
Granite: 1 stun, unconscious, 1 VP
Harpy: 3 stun, unconscious, 2 VP
Jaya: 2 VP
Screaming Eagle: 2 VP
Wraith: 1 stun, 1 VP.
_


----------



## Calinon (Mar 24, 2004)

Tyrone concentrates to try to keep the ghostly person trapped, beads of sweat forming on his brow.  *"Kiro, man, I don't think I can hold him long.  Could you knock him out or something?"*

_Powers:  Sustained force field (free action), concentrate on paralysis (full action I'm guessing)_

_If Kiro manages to put whatever it is down, I'll try to get into the cell to make sure it is what we were here to stop, using the battery I took from the lights to power the lock and my l33t hackz0r skillz to crack the code._

_And I'll bitch about my burned shirt._


----------



## Deva (Mar 24, 2004)

Her eyes narrow as Jaya explains, staring at the Doctor with a none too impressed expression on her face. When Jaya finishes, Sarah arches an eyebrow. "So let me see if I get all this. Your power boost is esentially like a narcotic, getting an incredible high only to come crashing down to reality when it wears off? Considering last time you juiced up my powers was more than twenty four hours ago, and what happened earlier was just a taste of the withdrawl, I can't wait to see what happens after I come down from the second dose." She chuckles despite herself. "Great. First I'm a terrorist, now I'm a junkie. Anything else we can do to ruin my reputation?"

With a shake of her head she approaches the guard. "We need to deal with this guys quickly before they shake off the stuns. I don't fancy having to try that again. What's the ETA on that backup?"


----------



## Mimic (Mar 24, 2004)

_"Argh... Madre del dios"_ Miguel clutches his head as Neutron's powers flood his mind, he stumbles backwards and almost falls to his knees just as the pain and pressure subsides.

_"Wow..."_ he mumbles as he shakes his head in an attempt to clear his mind. _"You better be worth the pain compinche."_ Miguel will create chains around his legs and chest, pinning his arms. Once that is complete he will cacoon him in the hardest substance he can create, leaving his face clear so the man can breath.
(ooc: I have no idea what hardness level 8 is, so feel free to edit accordingly)

When he is done, Miguel will go outside and help Neurton fix the wall.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 25, 2004)

Kiro will nod and advance on the trapped shadow, he lashes at out at as swiftly as he can.

*Powers:* I'll hit him with a stunning attack and then, if I'm close enough use rapid attack to follow it up with another strike or if the first strike is inneffective he'll slash him with his blade.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 25, 2004)

*Sarah*
Jaya doesn't say anything more, simply sighing and turning to look back at the unconscious elites.

"They should be here any...there they are," the guard says as a number of guards and other staff run up the hallway to the cell and immediately tend to those in the room.  As they do, the power suddenly returns to the facility as the lights flare on.

*Tyrone, Kiro*
_*Initiative:* Wraith 27, Guard: 10, Shimmering Samurai: 8, Tyroc: 6_

Kiro punches at trapped figure, but his fist flies right through him.  Without pause, he follows through with a swing of his katana.  The blade also slices right through him, but as it does, he projects a peircing scream as his form dissapates into nothingness.

Immediately afterwords, a barely perceptable hum and a glance at the lights tells you that the power has returned to the prison.

OOC: Attack roll 1, reroll, crit.  Wraith fails dam. save badly...and he's gone.

*Aaron, Miguel*
Miguel wraps Nash in chains and concrete.  As he and Jersey Devil fly outside, they notice the power return to the room.

Screaming Eagle returns from her patrol, and flies up to Aaron.  She watches as Neutron and Miguel fix the wall.  "Looks like everything is secure.  The power has returned.  Thanks for the help," she says to Aaron with a smile.


----------



## Deva (Mar 25, 2004)

Sarah moves out of the way as the Prison staff rushes about. She takes her borrowed weapon and holds it out handle first to the guard that had come down with her and Jaya. "I think you should have this, since I shouldn't be needing it anymore."

She steps back against the wall waiting for instructoins, but keeps an eye on the Pantheon members just incase.

*POWERS*: Will ready a mental blast incase any of the bad guys show any hostile behavior.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 25, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Screaming Eagle returns from her patrol, and flies up to Aaron.  She watches as Neutron and Miguel fix the wall.  "Looks like everything is secure.  The power has returned.  Thanks for the help," she says to Aaron with a smile.




Beaming at the attention, Aaron smiles back and looks for his clothes so he can get dressed before changing back.

Powers:  Change to Earth form to get dressed then change back to normal.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 25, 2004)

*"Yo, man, I said stop him, not disintegrate him,"* Tyrone says as his paralysis field suddenly holds nothing.  *"Better check in there still, to make sure that was just part of him,"* he says, going to the lock to hack in.

_Hackz0r.  It's what I do and dangit, I have that many ranks in computer, you know I want to use them._


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 25, 2004)

"Yes...  unfortunately it would seam I underestimated the effects of hitting a shadow with tangible light...  I'll try to keep it in mind for next time...  somehow I expected more resistence as well..."  Kiro will mutter to himself as his pulsing eye and blade dim then return to normal, he'll stand just behind Tyroc and nibble his lip.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sarah*
The staff begin to sedate the Pantheon members, as two guards approach Sarah and Jaya.  "Thank you for the assistance," one says, "but we're to escort you back outside.  We have things under control here." They turn to lead you both back out.

*Tyrone, Kiro*
Tyrone turns to the keypad, pulls the covering off of it and smiles.  It's a complex system, but he hacked into one exactly like it last year, sneaking into the mansion of a corrupt businessman in New York.  Not 10 seconds later, the door slides open.

The door to the clear, plastic-like cell inside lies open, its lock apparently melted by some caustic substance.  There's no one in the room.  Meanwhile, a group of guards has made its way up the hallway.  Two of them stop to look over Rogers and the other unconscious guards.  The others move up to the cell.  Seeing the two of you, one, dressed more like a doctor in a white smock than a guard, asks you, "Where is the prisoner of this cell?"  He looks down at a clipboard he holds.  "Granite, I believe he is called."  He seems to notice Tyrone's wooziness.  "Are you alright?"

OOC: Rolled a freakin' 20 for your Computers skill check.  Easy as pie. (mmmm, pie).

*Aaron, Miguel*
As Aaron gets dressed, Screaming Eagle swoops down to where Neutron, Jersey Devil and Miguel are.  She looks from Nuetron to Miguel to Neutron and smiles.  "That can be confusing," she says to Miguel.  "I notified some of the personel about Nash.  They'll deal with him."

Neutron smiles and looks at Miguel.  "I know we just fixed the wall, but you might need to go back up there and help them get him out of the tomb you built him."


----------



## Calinon (Mar 26, 2004)

*"Yeah, I'm solid.  That damn lightning gun took a pile out of me,"* Tyrone says, looking in the cell.  *"I don't know if the guy in there was that ghost thing Kiro disintegrated, but if he was, well... he's toast.  What's this Granite guy look like?"*


----------



## Mimic (Mar 26, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Neutron smiles and looks at Miguel.  "I know we just fixed the wall, but you might need to go back up there and help them get him out of the tomb you built him."




Miguel shrugs,_"they can get him out with a hammer and a chisel, what do you think Eagle?"_


----------



## Elementor (Mar 27, 2004)

"I might be able to shape the stuff into a better design if you like."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Yeah, I'm solid.  That damn lightning gun took a pile out of me,"* Tyrone says, looking in the cell.  *"I don't know if the guy in there was that ghost thing Kiro disintegrated, but if he was, well... he's toast.  What's this Granite guy look like?"*




He nods and says, "Ghost thing?  Disintigrated?"  He looks down at the board, hits a couple buttons on it and says, "No, no, Harold Wilson III, Granite.  He's strong and can cover himself in stone."  He looks down at the lock on the cell.  "Hmmm, looks like it was burned, acid or something, did you see who did this?"  He looks back at Tyroc, "Ghost, you said something about a ghost?  Can you be more specific?"


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel shrugs,"they can get him out with a hammer and a chisel, what do you think Eagle?"




"I think Neutron is right," Screaming Eagle responds with a stern look.  "But, if you won't do it, I'll help Barrett do it."



			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "I might be able to shape the stuff into a better design if you like."




"Thanks, Aaron, but it's not the design.  They'll need to relocate him to a new cell, most likely, and that means getting him out of the concrete," she says to the boy.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

*"The door was locked when we got here.  Then, captain lightning bolt decides he wants to leave, then he turns and shoots me,"*Tyrone says, pointing to Rogers.  *"Then when I come to, there is some shadowy dude floating in mid-air that I can see through, groaning about never going back.  No, wait, he said, 'Noooo!  Set me freeeee!'"* Tyrone says, changing his voice to do a bad mockery of the ghost.  *"It was like some bad Scooby Doo film.  No wait... they're all bad.  So I snag this thing with my powers and Kiro goes Samauri Jack on his ass and poof, disintegrated.  I didn't see this granite dude, but I think I'd rather have face him than get blasted with those damn lightning generators you use."*


----------



## Mimic (Mar 27, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I think Neutron is right," Screaming Eagle responds with a stern look.  "But, if you won't do it, I'll help Barrett do it."




Miguel rolls his eyes as he starts to walk towards the wall. _"Man, make a joke and everyone turns into your madre. Lord forbid the man who wanted to pummel us into the ground be uncomfortable for an hour or two."_

Miguel will make a hole in the wall walk in and wait for the security personal, once they are there, he will undue what he did to Nash. Mumbling about how no one can take a joke any more.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"The door was locked when we got here.  Then, captain lightning bolt decides he wants to leave, then he turns and shoots me,"*Tyrone says, pointing to Rogers.  *"Then when I come to, there is some shadowy dude floating in mid-air that I can see through, groaning about never going back.  No, wait, he said, 'Noooo!  Set me freeeee!'"* Tyrone says, changing his voice to do a bad mockery of the ghost.  *"It was like some bad Scooby Doo film.  No wait... they're all bad.  So I snag this thing with my powers and Kiro goes Samauri Jack on his ass and poof, disintegrated.  I didn't see this granite dude, but I think I'd rather have face him than get blasted with those damn lightning generators you use."*




The man listens intently, pushing his small wire-rim glasses up his nose twice during Tyrone's story, trying to make sense of it.  "I see, I see," he says, though you're quite certain he's somewhat confused by the explanation.  "So, this shadowy...dude?" he asks, looking back down at his board and pressing more buttons, "Tall, thin, dark?  Hmmm, I believe that may have been...yes...Alvin Vernard.  Wraith."  He looks to Kiro.  "You...killed him?"

Kiro's eyes widen at the allegation.  "Well, no, I mean, that wasn't my intention.  As Tyrone stated, I simply attacked him with the light katana that I can generate.  When it hit him, he vanished."

"Mmm-hmmm," the doctor says, nodding his head as he writes something on the board.

"Doc, the three out here have symptoms of a knockout drug of some sort.  Inhaled, likely," the man looking over said guards says, poking his head in the room.

"We found 'em like that," the guard that was with you answers.

"Mmm-hmmm," the doctor replies once more, as he continues to write.  "Well," he says, looking up from the board, "your assistance in this matter is appreciated.  Our staff can deal with the rest,"  He looks at the guard that brought you here.  "If you'll escort these gentlemen from the premises," he says, pushing his glasses up once more and looking back down at his board before finishing speaking.  He then turns to look once more at the lock.

"Alright, guys, let's go," the guard tells you.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel rolls his eyes as he starts to walk towards the wall. _"Man, make a joke and everyone turns into your madre. Lord forbid the man who wanted to pummel us into the ground be uncomfortable for an hour or two."_
> 
> Miguel will make a hole in the wall walk in and wait for the security personal, once they are there, he will undue what he did to Nash. Mumbling about how no one can take a joke any more.




Watching Miguel roll his eyes and stalk to the wall, Jersey Devil and Neutron look at each other and do their best to stiffle laughs.

"Is something funny?" Screaming Eagle asks?

"No, nothing, Eagle," Neutron says with a smile.  "But, these guys aren't AF, you don't have to be so hardass with them."

"Are you saying I'm a hardass with you?"

"Umm," Neutron pauses, realizing the corner he's painted himself into.  "No, I mean, yes, I mean, no...have I told you what a wonderful leader and beautiful person you are, Jen?"

Eagle just rolls her eyes and sighs.

The guards eventually come to Nash's cell.  He was beginning to awaken just as they applied a sedative to him, knocking him back unconscious.  Miguel removes the concrete and chains, and the guards pick him up and put him onto a stretcher, wheeling him out of the room.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

> "Mmm-hmmm," the doctor replies once more, as he continues to write. "Well," he says, looking up from the board, "your assistance in this matter is appreciated. Our staff can deal with the rest," He looks at the guard that brought you here. "If you'll escort these gentlemen from the premises," he says, pushing his glasses up once more and looking back down at his board before finishing speaking. He then turns to look once more at the lock.
> 
> "Alright, guys, let's go," the guard tells you.



"Don't have to ask me twice.  Doctor Frankenstein there is creepin' me out.  And I hear we're having roast beef for supper," Tyrone says, putting on his sunglasses and doing up his leather trenchcoat to complete his ultra-cool look... and cover up the burn holes in his shirt.

"I need a soda or something," he grumbles, walking along behind the guard.  "I feel like my blood sugar is like a pound short of where it should be.  And how come I'm the one who got shot?  I mean, _I _don't disintegrate people, or glow or wield cool light swords.  How about next time, you get shot, and _I _handle the distegrating, mkay?  Karma better make sure I get some serious play soon, or imma hunt him down and kick him in the jimmies."

"And I need burn ointment.  This is really starting to sting.  Better be a team of bikini clad chicks applying it too," he continues as his fatigue induced bitchiness continues.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 27, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "No, nothing, Eagle," Neutron says with a smile.  "But, these guys aren't AF, you don't have to be so hardass with them."
> 
> "Are you saying I'm a hardass with you?"




At this point the three members of Americian Freedom here a faint "Yes" coming from inside the building, surprisingly it sounds remarkably alot like Neutron.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> The guards eventually come to Nash's cell. He was beginning to awaken just as they applied a sedative to him, knocking him back unconscious. Miguel removes the concrete and chains, and the guards pick him up and put him onto a stretcher, wheeling him out of the room.




Once Nash is taken away Miguel will exit the building and seal up the hole turn around and he will look around _"What?"_ He says in his own voice?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

Sarah and Jaya soon emerge from the prison.  Spoting the group, they make their way over.  Jaya, looking a bit flustered, sees Aaron and walks up to him.  "How things go out here?  You okay, Aaron?"

Tyrone and Kiro follow only moments later.  Tyrone looks rather grumpy, as he mumbles some unheard complaint.  Kiro only nods, deciding it not to be wise to respond.

"We stopped a ghost, or rather, a wraith, from escaping.  We were unable to contain the prisoner we were sent to stop however, a man named Granite," Kiro reports as they approach the group.

"A wraith?  Wraith?  You stopped Wraith from escaping?" Jersey Devil's eyes are wide.  He seems fairly impressed.  "Wow, good job,"

Even Screaming Eagle seems a somewhat taken aback by the comment.  "Very well done.  As far as I can tell, no prisoners escaped.  Unless they did so undetected...wait, Granite is gone?  Damn!  It looks like EM got what she came for," she says in an irritated voice.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 27, 2004)

*"Stopped?  Hell, he was vaporized.  No body or nothing.  Kiro's sword made him poof.  Vanished right out of my paralysis beam.  He's dead, Jim.  As for this granite dude, hey, you'll catch him again, right?"*

Rubbing his chest through his coat, he asks with a bit of irritation, *"Yo, you got any burn ointment on the plane, or should I check with the infirmary here?  Well, as long as that freaky doctor in the glasses isn't there.  Man, he creeps me out.  I think I'll stick with the burn over letting him near me."*


----------



## Elementor (Mar 27, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sarah and Jaya soon emerge from the prison.  Spoting the group, they make their way over.  Jaya, looking a bit flustered, sees Aaron and walks up to him.  "How things go out here?  You okay, Aaron?"




Aaron just nods to her but stays silent.


----------



## Deva (Mar 28, 2004)

"EM?" Sarah speaks up from where she stands off to the side. "She didn't get too far. Last I saw her the staff was sedating her and her partner - and assuming by his size that may be Granite. If everything went without complication, they should still be there, outside cell 023."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 28, 2004)

"Don't be so modest, Sarah," Jaya says with a sober look on her face.  "She stopped Pantheon's jailbreak almost singlehandedly, took them all down like the soldiers at the facility."

"Huh," Neutron says.  "Almost makes me glad that all I had to deal with at the farm was Max," he adds with a lopsided grin.

At this point, Calvin emerges from the prison, three guards and the hulking Minotaur behind him.  He turns to the guards and gives them some sort of order before spotting the group and heading over.  Minotaur follows, a huge grin on his bovine face.

"Well, that went even better than I could have hoped for," Calvin states, looking the group over with a smile.  "Luckily all of you were here, or we could have had a large problem on our hands.  Thank you very much for the help.

"And not only did no one escape, but it looks like we have a few new prisoners," he says, grinning at Sarah and Jaya.

"Heh, that Novacek loser thought he was pretty tough," Minotaur says, still grinning.  "I showed him what tough was," he says, emphasizing the 'tough' with a slam of his fist into his palm.

"Yep, you showed him who's boss, big guy," Calvin responds with a chuckle.

"Any chance we could get things under way soon, Calvin?" Screaming Eagle asks.

"In such a hurry to part with my company, Jennifer?" he says with a mock-wounded look on his face.  "Well, for starters, if anyone is hurt, I can take you to the infirmary to be looked after.  The rest of you can head to the cafeteria, where we were originally headed, and once we're done there, we can get down to business." he explains with a nod.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 28, 2004)

*"She's not the only one wanting to get out of here, spanky.  But the infirmary sounds good to me, and I need lunch before I go catatonic from a sugar low."*


----------



## Mimic (Mar 28, 2004)

Miguel's features blend back to his original form as he walks up to the group. 

_"Did someone say something about food? Lets go, I'm starved."_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 29, 2004)

Kiro nods his agreement at the mention of food, but something still troubles him, something about that doctor, maybe a little too wierd...  He will fall in beside Tyroc as they move towards and through the facility, "I overheard that the doctor struck you as odd too...  do you think perhaps the Wraith didn't die and instead plans to make his escape through another's body?"


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

> Kiro nods his agreement at the mention of food, but something still troubles him, something about that doctor, maybe a little too wierd... He will fall in beside Tyroc as they move towards and through the facility, "I overheard that the doctor struck you as odd too... do you think perhaps the Wraith didn't die and instead plans to make his escape through another's body?"



*"Jack, ask someone who knows these things, like Angel or Devil or my momma's new patient.  Or hey, how about you ask the warden.  Me, I think you disintegrated him."*


----------



## Deva (Mar 29, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Don't be so modest, Sarah," Jaya says with a sober look on her face. "She stopped Pantheon's jailbreak almost singlehandedly, took them all down like the soldiers at the facility."




Sarah slips her hands into her pockets. "Don't be singing my praises, Doc. I was-" _just doing my job_, she finishes the thought to herself. She shakes her head. "I was not alone down there, Doc. If I hadn't stopped them, someone else would have."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Jack, ask someone who knows these things, like Angel or Devil or my momma's new patient.  Or hey, how about you ask the warden.  Me, I think you disintegrated him."*




"Wraith?" Calvin asks, overhearing your conversation.  "Yeah, I was told of your encounter with him.  I have to admit, there's no precedent of him being able to turn invisible or teleport or in any other way disappear, aside from his ability to possess another.  But he does need to be in physical contact in order to do so.  So unless he's..."  Calvin stops and turns to look at Kiro.  He stares into his eyes intently for a moment and then turns to resume his course.  "I've got a few patrols looking for him right now.  Of course, if he's alive, he's probably long gone by now.  If not, well...anyway, if he's the only one that got away, I consider us damn lucky.  Either way, it's a helluva lot of paperwork for me."

Tyrone, Kiro and Calvin make their way to a building.  Inside, a door from a lobby leads to hallway, which leads to an infirmary.  Five men and woman are here being treated from various injuries incurred during the breakout attempt.  "Doc, when you gotta chance, Tyrone here has an electrical burn on his chest," Calvin says to the doctor treating the guards here.  Calvin turns to speak with one of the other guards as he sits in a chair, a tensor bandage wrapped around his leg.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 29, 2004)

*"Stud, I think he just came onto you," *Tyrone says to Kiro.  *"Personally, I prefer that look to come from a lady, and be reserved for an 'Oh Tyrone,  one more time' occasion.  But hey, I'm sure you're comfortable with your masculinity and all,"*he says blandly, tossing his jacket on a chair and tugging the remnants of his shirt off over his head.

*"Hey, Super Samurai, could you track down some pop or orange juice down for me.  I feel like hell and it aint just this burn."*


----------



## Agamon (Mar 29, 2004)

The others soon arrive at the cafeteria.  It's not very busy, with the facility's current problems and it being after lunch.  As everyone makes their way in, Jersey Devil pulls Screaming Eagle aside.  They wait until everyone's passed them by and begin a discussion, or what maybe looks more like a debate.  It doesn't last very long, and Devil seems rather pleased with the outcome.

"Roast beef!?!  That some kinda joke, little man!?  Maybe I should eat you!" Minotaur suddenly bellows from the counter.  He's got his huge hand wrapped around the uniform collar of a server behind the counter.  The poor server looks like he's about to cry.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Roast beef!?!  That some kinda joke, little man!?  Maybe I should eat you!" Minotaur suddenly bellows from the counter.  He's got his huge hand wrapped around the uniform collar of a server behind the counter.  The poor server looks like he's about to cry.




Miguel walks up to the counter with a food tray in hand. "Amigo, let the poor man do his job, it's not much of a joke when he didn't know you would be here today or are you implying that you are part cow?" Miguel says the last part with a smirk on his face.

(ooc: So ready to dodge the incoming swing)


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 30, 2004)

Kiro shakes his head at Tyroc, not saying anything, he then walks out of the room and over to the mess hall, seeing Mino, he advances swiftly and taps minotaur on the shoulder, "Calm down friend, who do not want them to think we are the bad guys do we?"

(edit): My head's broken, sorry


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2004)

Master_Pugs said:
			
		

> Kiro shakes his head at Tyroc, not saying anything, he then walks up to the counter and asks another server what's on the menu and grabs an extra orange juice while he waits, the healthier choice, and tosses it over to Tyroc.
> 
> (ooc)Willing to make rolls for the toss and catch if you want



_OOC:  Sure, if the INFIRMARY has orange juice.  Might wanna walk to the mess hall and save Miguel._


----------



## Agamon (Mar 30, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel walks up to the counter with a food tray in hand. "Amigo, let the poor man do his job, it's not much of a joke when he didn't know you would be here today or are you implying that you are part cow?" Miguel says the last part with a smirk on his face.




Minotaur drops the server and turns slowly towards Miguel.  He lets out a snort that nearly parts Miguel's hair.  "That's real funny," he says with piercing glare.  "Forget him, I feel more like having a little Mexican."

Kiro runs into the cafateria, and spotting the confrontation moves to break it up, but looks like Minotaur is lunging out to grab Miguel.

_*Initiative:* Kiro 10, Mimic 10, Minotaur 5_

OOC: During this round, only Miguel, Kiro and Minotaur will have actions.  After that, everyone else will get a chance to respond.  Still just want to tap him on the shoulder, Pugs?


----------



## Agamon (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Hey, Super Samurai, could you track down some pop or orange juice down for me.  I feel like hell and it aint just this burn."*




The doctor comes to look at your burn.  As he does, he says, "You hurt besides the burn?  How do you mean?"  He begins to apply some ointment to the burn.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 30, 2004)

*"Just tired, ya know?" *Tyrone says.  *"Like when you work out in the sun without drinkin' or just haven't eaten enough in the day and your blood sugar gets low.  Just kinda hit me before I got shot with that cattle prod.  Guess it's been a bad couple of days.  Escape a torture chamber, fight Evolution and get shot up, now this.  Probably clear up once I eat again, and drink something other than coffee."*


----------



## Agamon (Mar 30, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Just tired, ya know?" *Tyrone says.  *"Like when you work out in the sun without drinkin' or just haven't eaten enough in the day and your blood sugar gets low.  Just kinda hit me before I got shot with that cattle prod.  Guess it's been a bad couple of days.  Escape a torture chamber, fight Evolution and get shot up, now this.  Probably clear up once I eat again, and drink something other than coffee."*




The doctor nods.  "From what I understand, you and your friends have had quite the ordeal the past couple days.  Some nurishment sounds like just what you need."  Finished with the ointment, he begins to apply a bandage.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 30, 2004)

Miguel drops his food tray and dodges backwards out of Minotaur's reach. (hopefully)
_"What, don't tell me you can't take a joke? And that's Spanish American not Mexican, thanks."_ Once he is relatively safe, Miguel will take a quick look around, if he can see Jersey Devil he will attempt to mimic him. (If not him  then Screaming Eagle)

ooc: move back 30 feet towards where he thinks JD and Eagle is located. He will attempt to mimic JD (saving the hp for backlash.) Going totally defensive.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 31, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> The doctor nods.  "From what I understand, you and your friends have had quite the ordeal the past couple days.  Some nurishment sounds like just what you need."  Finished with the ointment, he begins to apply a bandage.




Tyrone can hear a *beep* coming from Calvin.  He taps his watch.  "Greene."

"Sir, the investigators have arrived," a voice says from the watch.

"Copy that.  Take them to the room, as I indicated earlier.  Tell them we'll join them shortly.  Greene out."  Calvin walks over to Tyrone.  "Almost done, Doc?  We have an appointment, and Tyrone, here, would probably like a bite first."

"All done," the doctor replies.  "You'll want to change that in the morning," he tells Tyrone.

"Alright, let's get going," Calvin says.


----------



## Calinon (Mar 31, 2004)

*"I can handle that, thanks,"* Tyrone says, happy no needles or blood sampling or other less pleasant things were involved.  He doesn't bother with his ruined shirt and slings his coat over his shoulder.  *"Food sounds good.  Lead on, and this time lets try to get there without a jailbreak occurring, yo?"*


----------



## Master_Pugs (Mar 31, 2004)

Kiro will dash forward and place himself in between Miguel and the Minotaur, "I would not do this if I were you... you're big, but there's more to strength then size..." he states, his left eye flashing.

I'll ready an action to blind him with a light flash if he swings at me or anyone else... or grapples... or charges.


----------



## Elementor (Mar 31, 2004)

Aaron looks quite pleased and is enjoying his roast beef.  He even begins to hum a bit as he is eating.  Seeing Tyrone come in, Aaron will wave to him and point out that he has saved a seat.  

ooc:  Yes I am ignoring the 3 stooges at the buffet line


----------



## Agamon (Mar 31, 2004)

Kiro intercedes himself between Minotaur and Miguel.  Miguel backs off, reaching back towards Jersey Devil.  The power surging through him burns, but he fights it off.  His shape twists until he looks identical to Devil.

OOC: Hit with a 17, barely made the damage save with a 19.  You now have Super-Con, Protection, Nat. Weapon (claws) and Flight at 6 ranks, Combat Sense at 5 and Super-Str at 3.

"Ya think?" Minotaur says, his focus changing to Kiro and now quite angry.  He raises a fist to swing at the young Asian man and a light flares in his eyes, causing him to roar in anger.  He swings blindly right over Kiro's head and staggers back.  "Your ass is sushi, ya little punk!" he yells out.

OOC: Rolled a 4 for the Dazzle attack, reroll: 19+10=29.  Defintely a hit.  He fails his Ref save with an 11.  Mino misses his concealment check.

_*Initiative:* Screaming Eagle 18, Jersey Devil 15, Sarah 15, Elementor 12, Mimic 10, Kiro 5, Neutron 6, Minotaur 5_

"Minotaur, that is enough!  In case you haven't noticed, this is an elite prison.  If you hurt anyone in this room, I'll make sure you stay here.  And from what I understand, neither you nor Max enjoy being locked up in a cage." Screaming Eagle shouts to the enraged man-beast.

Minotaur roars in return, but he seems to calm down.  He points in Kiro's general direction.  "You're lucky, you little punk.  If Angel over there wasn't watching over you, you'd be a grease stain on the floor."  He backs away with a scowl on his face until he touches wall and slides down into a sitting position.

OOC: 'kay, that didn't turn out to be much of a fight.  But a Diplomacy check of 37 is difficult to ignore.

Devil walks up to Miguel.  "I'm flattered, really," he states with a grin.  "What a hothead," he says in a lower voice, looking towards Minotaur.  "Not much like his other half, hey?"

Neutron, plate of food on his lap, wheels over to where Sarah is sitting.  "Hi.  So, you took down four Pantheon members without breaking a sweat?  Better keep this under our hats.  If JE catches wind of that, they'll be dragging you off to be a part of JE: Kappa Phi Omega, or whatever," says between mouthfuls of food.  "So you're NYPD?  What precinct?"

Jaya sits down next to Aaron.  "How are you doing, Aaron?  Don't worry, this will be over soon and you'll be back with your parents.  I promise," she says with a smile.

Screaming Eagle doesn't sit.  She stays standing where she is, keeping an eye on the slumped over Minotaur, who is still apparently blinded.


----------



## Deva (Mar 31, 2004)

Sarah sips at the steaming mug of coffee in her hand. "It wasn't my doing alone. There were two other people there helping." She glances over at Jaya, but doesn't say anything else about the matter.

" And I _was _ NYPD, 81st Precinct in Brooklyn."  She shakes her head a little. "I don't think I have a job anymore. I was gone too long and according to my captain they all thought I was dead. Beside, I wouldn't be able to go back to my department now anyway. Hard to work undercover when my face has been plastered all over national television for two days."


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Devil walks up to Miguel.  "I'm flattered, really," he states with a grin.  "What a hothead," he says in a lower voice, looking towards Minotaur.  "Not much like his other half, hey?"




_"And yet I pull it off so much better,"_ Miguel says with a snicker as he looks at his hands. 

His tone gets a little more serious as he looks at Minotaur, _"yea, that hombre really needs to work on his sense of humor. Max is ok, at least he doesn't threaten to turn you into paste every other minute."_ He tells JD as he starts to walk back towards the buffet line. 

_"So what's the story on Eagle, I have never seen someone so tense before, don't get me wrong, I appreciate the fact that she has saved my bacon and all but," _ at this point he pauses to search for the right word _"I don't know, it just seems that there is a point that no one is allowed to cross."_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 1, 2004)

Kiro shakes his head at Minotaur and drops out of his fighting stance, "I'm sure we're both lucky...  One of us would have been hurt, that's for sure."  He turns to the recently released man behind the counter, "Do you have any Japanese cuisine?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Aaron looks quite pleased and is enjoying his roast beef. He even begins to hum a bit as he is eating. Seeing Tyrone come in, Aaron will wave to him and point out that he has saved a seat.
> 
> ooc: Yes I am ignoring the 3 stooges at the buffet line



*"Yo, kid.  Be there in a minute,"* Tyrone says, going and getting some food.  He's not quite sure what of Minotaur sitting on the wall.  *"Mama always told me that if you kept making faces like that, it'd stay that way, Angel,"* Tyrone says with a smile at the scowling and vigilent Screaming Eagle.  *"Hey big guy.  You uh..."* He looks over the food.  *".... want something to drink?  Hey, what's up with the glowing eyes.  Nice look for you by the way.  Very menacing."*

Moving over to the counter, he overhears Kiro.  *"Welcome to America," *he says, taking a spoon and slapping a heaping helping of potato salad on Kiro's plate.  *"Gravy with that, boss?"* he says in a bad southern accent.

He tosses his coat and shirt into the air behind him and holds it there with his powers as he gets food.  *"Hey, green beans, stuffing, corn, potato salad, buscuits, gravy.  You sure you aint eating there Max?" *he asks the Minotaur as he heads to the table.  He starts to eat, then looks around at everyone.

*"What the... you gotta be <expletive>ing me.  How come I'm the only one who got shot?  I'm gonna start whistling as I walk soon, and I won't have to use my lips,"* he says semi-jokingly, sounding a bit grumpy despite his attempt to be cheerful, with his bandaged arm and chest showing plainly what he means.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 1, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> Sarah sips at the steaming mug of coffee in her hand. "It wasn't my doing alone. There were two other people there helping." She glances over at Jaya, but doesn't say anything else about the matter.
> 
> " And I _was _ NYPD, 81st Precinct in Brooklyn."  She shakes her head a little. "I don't think I have a job anymore. I was gone too long and according to my captain they all thought I was dead. Beside, I wouldn't be able to go back to my department now anyway. Hard to work undercover when my face has been plastered all over national television for two days."




"Huh." Neutron says, scratching his chin and sensing her disappointment.  "Well, I always thought I'd end up working for some pharmaceutical company or something, but it didn't quite work out like that.  Some doors close behind you, but there are always others in front of you waiting to be opened."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 1, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"So what's the story on Eagle, I have never seen someone so tense before, don't get me wrong, I appreciate the fact that she has saved my bacon and all but," _ at this point he pauses to search for the right word _"I don't know, it just seems that there is a point that no one is allowed to cross."_




Devil just smiles.  In a lowered voice he says, "Yeah, that's Jenny for you.  She's always been like that.  Not sure why, maybe it comes from growing up the daughter of an army Colonel, I'm sure he was the same way with her...he's a bit, erm, stuffy, y'know what I mean?  And she takes her job very seriously, which isn't a bad thing.  As our leader, she's held accountable for any screw up we make.  And she hates it when we screw up."  He shrugs.  "When we're not on a mission, she tends to loosen up a bit."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Yo, kid.  Be there in a minute,"* Tyrone says, going and getting some food.  He's not quite sure what of Minotaur sitting on the wall.  *"Mama always told me that if you kept making faces like that, it'd stay that way, Angel,"* Tyrone says with a smile at the scowling and vigilent Screaming Eagle.  *"Hey big guy.  You uh..."* He looks over the food.  *".... want something to drink?  Hey, what's up with the glowing eyes.  Nice look for you by the way.  Very menacing."*
> 
> Moving over to the counter, he overhears Kiro.  *"Welcome to America," *he says, taking a spoon and slapping a heaping helping of potato salad on Kiro's plate.  *"Gravy with that, boss?"* he says in a bad southern accent.
> 
> ...




Minotaur blinks a few times, his sight begining to return.  His nostrils flare at Tyrone's taunts, but he glances over at Eagle and continues to sit, back to the wall, saying nothing. (This is what we call a 'minor miracle')

Calvin walks over to Eagle, smiling at Tyrone's tirade.  He tells her something and she nods.  "Tyrone," she says, "could you skip the stand up routine and just eat?  The investigators are here and waiting on us."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "When we're not on a mission, she tends to loosen up a bit."




_I'd almost be willing to pay money to see that._ He says with a chuckle.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 1, 2004)

> "Tyrone," she says, "could you skip the stand up routine and just eat? The investigators are here and waiting on us."



*"Hey, you cope in your way, Angel, and I'll cope in mine,"* Tyrone says cheerfully between bites. *"I mean, me? I'm just happy to sit here eatin',"* he says going through his food, *"and checkin' out your butt. I mean,"* he says swallowing a bite, *"the Furball is definitely right, it is a bit small. Needs a little bubblage, too, but not bad."* He takes a long drink. *"Especially for a white chick. Not that I'm complaining. That many months without tail doesn't make a man that choosy,"* he says, looking around the table. *"I mean, I got to check out Sarah in various stages of undress," *he says pointing at her with his fork for a second, *"but after a while that lost its thrill. What?"* he asks, mouth full. *"Hell, at least I wasn't checking out Neutron's ass," *he says, returning to his meal without missing much of a beat.* "Don't think another six months in that hell hole would have made me do that. Leave that particular piece of anatomy to my mama,"* he says, swallowing his last bite. *"Don't worry 'bout the leg, man. She won't make you walk to get any," *Tyrone says with a grin.

Grabbing his coat and shirt and last can of juice, he gets up.

*"Jeeze people, didn't you hear the man? The investigators are here! What the heck we all sitting around for? Let's get this done so I can have a nap," *he says, still feeling tired.

*"Is it still stand-up if I'm sitting down I wonder?"* he asks nobody in particular, throwing his coat over his shoulder and putting on his sunglasses. *"C'mon kid," *he says to Aaron. *"You can stand between me and Angel so I don't 'accidentally' take a punch in the head. She's a bit serious and all that. Needs to smile more. Hey, did I ever tell you about the time that her and Silvertip stole my spotlight?" *he asks, spinning into one of his stories without pause.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Hey, you cope in your way, furball, and I'll cope in mine,"* Tyrone says cheerfully between bites.  *"I mean, me?  I'm just happy to sit here eatin',"* he says going through his food, *"and checkin' out Angel's butt.  I mean,"* he says swallowing a bite, *"you are definitely right, it is a bit small.  Needs a little bubblage, too, but not bad."*  He takes a long drink.  *"Especially for a white chick.  Not that I'm complaining.  That many months without tail doesn't make a man that choosy,"* he says, looking around the table.  *"I mean, I got to check out Sarah in various stages of undress," *he says pointing at her with his fork for a second, *"but after a while that lost its thrill.  What?"* he asks, mouth full.  *"Hell, at least I wasn't checking out Neutron's ass," *he says, returning to his meal without missing much of a beat.*  "Don't think another six months in that hell hole would have made me do that.  Leave that particular piece of anatomy to my mama,"* he says, swallowing his last bite.  *"Don't worry 'bout the leg, man.  She won't make you walk to get any," *Tyrone says with a grin.
> 
> Grabbing his coat and shirt and last can of juice, he gets up.
> 
> ...




Almost spitting food a number of times during Tyroc's rant, Aaron hurriedly finishes his food so he can keep up and run along side of Tyrone.  Regular "Uh huh" and "Oh yeah"s come from Aaron as he grins up at Tyroc nodding constantly.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 1, 2004)

Kiro will eat as much of the slop as he can stomach and then while Tyroc goes off into another story he will stand and move beside Eagle, "He's a bit of a blowhard, but he has his own form of courage...  he says it too plainly but I believe he's right, you need to relax once in a while or you'll explode...  There's a saying among my people, a sharp wind can blow down the greatest temple but the supple blade of grass survives a typhoon." he smiles slightly at Eagle and watchs from the corner of his eye for her reaction.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Jersey Devil grins at Miguel's comment.  "Well, it's not like she gets all crazy or anything...'course, you'll have to remind me later to tell you about the time at the karaoke bar..."

"I do relax, Kiro, and, no offense, but once all of you are on your way, I'll be able to," Screaming Eagle says.  "Is everybody ready to go...oh, for...Neutron, can you cover up Max, please?" she says pointing to the dozing man, slumped over against the wall where Minotaur once was.

"Geez, Max, you need to get some super-stretchy spandex or something," Neutron says, turning to him and creating a blanket over him.

"Huh?  Where?"  Max mumbles.  "Ah, yes, _he_ was back.  I hope he wasn't much trouble for you."  He gets up, wrapping the blanket around himself.

"Alright, if everyone's ready, would you follow me?" Calvin says, motioning for the door.  He leads all of you the building next door.  Inside is a wide lobby, with tall windows and comfortable looking chairs dispersed throughout.  Inside are 3 men and a woman, all four wearing business suits.  "They're all yours, Alec," Calvin says to one of the men.

"Good morning, my name is Agent Alec Howe of the FBI," the man states, flashing a badge, "and I'm leading the investigation into the allegations of your abduction and subsequent testing.  These are my colleages, Agent Elizibeth Mathers of the FBI and Agent Richard Bowlen of ACE, they will be assisting me in this stage of the investigation.  This will be quick and painless if you're co-operative," he says with a smile.  "All we want to do is ask you a few questions about your time at the research facility, as well as what happened leading up to the capture and after your escape.  

"This gentleman," he says pointing to the final man, "is Patrick Turnbull, a lawyer that will be acting on your behalf, should you wish him present.  We'll be speaking with each of you seperately, and Richard is a telepath; he'll be assuring us that all you say is truthful and complete.  As this is a federal investigation, you may not opt out of being telepathically scanned during the interview.

"If you're not interested in having this go quickly so you can be sent home ASAP, you may send for your own lawyer to be present.  However, if all the evidence we've discovered thus far is correct, you are the victims here, answering our questions will only help you and help us put together a case against BioGen."  He pauses and looks the group over.  "Any questions?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 2, 2004)

Still in Jersey Devils' form, with his tray of food, Miguel raises his hand.

_Yea, why aren't we started already, lets get this over with._


----------



## Calinon (Apr 2, 2004)

*"Telepath huh... can't say I much like that," *Tyrone says.  *"But hey, as long as you aren't going plumbing in here or nothin', lets get this done so we can get to my mama's place and some decent beds for a change."*


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

"There won't be any 'plumbing', Tyrone, don't worry," Agent Bowlen says with a smile.

"Great, then, let's get started," Agent Howe says.  Each of you are taken into a side room where you are asked how you were abducted, what types of tests you endured, and how you escaped.  Aaron is not questioned, as he is a minor and does not have his parents' permission.  Also, they insist on leaving Jaya until last.

Jaya enters the interrogation room, leaving the rest of you to wait for the process to end in the lobby.  Neutron did his best to create a set of clothes for Max.  They ended up a bit on the big side, but are a lot better than the blanket.  Jersey Devil, reading a National Geographic, puts it down and looks over at Screaming Eagle, who is simply quietly staring out the window as she sits.

"Hey, Eagle," Devil calls out.  

She turns her head and looks at him.  "Hmmm?"

"Maybe you should fill them in before they leave..."

She blinks.  "Well...it's not a sure thing."

"Still not a bad idea to bounce it off them, though, right?"

"Yes, I guess so."  She stands up and looks everyone over.  "I have to admit," she says, addressing all of you, "that was really good work you people did out there.  We could have had a real disaster on our hands, but you did more than your fair share to help avert it.  The manner in which you conducted yourself at the farm and the hospital was also commendable, despite where you had been and what had been done to you.  I'm sure it was difficult to trust anyone, but you did the right thing.

"My point is this: next week, I am to report to a congressional committee a list of names of elites that I believe would make good candidates for a second government sponsored team.  With your permission, I would like to add each of your names to the list."  Frowning a bit, she looks at Aaron.  "Well, most of you.  Aaron, I'm afraid you are too young to be placed on such a team.  And even if the decision was up to me, I've already spoken to your parents, and they have forbid it.  I've recommended to them that they send you to one of United Nations' new elite training facilities, where you can learn to use your abilities and attend school.  They said they would think about it.

"Now, the thing is, this is only a recommendation.  The senators on the committee are the ones to decide who actually will be on the team, so the point may be moot.  However, because BioGen was operating out of a government facility, I'm sure they would be keen on saving face towards both you and the public by making a gesture such as accepting you onto the team.  That's just a guess on my part though.  What do you think?"


----------



## Elementor (Apr 3, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Aaron is not questioned, as he is a minor and does not have his parents' permission.
> 
> Frowning a bit, she looks at Aaron.  "Well, most of you.  Aaron, I'm afraid you are too young to be placed on such a team.  And even if the decision was up to me, I've already spoken to your parents, and they have forbid it."




"Awww man!!  I never get to do anything....."  The poster boy for pouting is suddenly sitting right where Aaron was a moment ago.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Awww man!!  I never get to do anything....."  The poster boy for pouting is suddenly sitting right where Aaron was a moment ago.




"Your parents are just looking out for you, kid," Jersey Devil says to the boy.

"That's right," Eagle says.  "I made a point to call your mother and father last night, Aaron, to tell them you're alright.  They said they'd fly from Vancouver to Dallas to get you, I'm sure they'll be waiting for you at the airport."


----------



## Deva (Apr 3, 2004)

"I don't know," Sarah says from where she sits. "I think I'd like to try to salvage what I can from  my life the way it was before all this. It may not have been anything spectacular, nothing like Tyrone and his Superheroing, but it was mine and I'd worked damn hard to get where I was. 

Besides, I don't like the spotlight, never have, and if I were to be part of something like that..." She glances between the three AF members. "I just look at you guys. Everything you do is scrutinized. You are constantly being watched by someone, and everyone knows everything about you." She shakes her head. "I don't think I could handle that."

She shrugs. "I don't know. My brain is so messed up right now. I just want to go home and sleep for a week. In my own bed, in my own appartment, and not wake up someone's lab rat. You do what you like, Eagle. You want to put my name on some list, fine. It doesn't mean I have to accept if they even offer me anything."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2004)

*"Hah!  I'm a computer system analyist and programmer.  Playing super hero doesn't pay the bills, Sarah," *Tyrone says.  *"Not like I'm getting my old job back, though,"* he adds.

*"Don't sweat it kid.  I'll talk to your parents, maybe convince them you should stick with me.  Who better to watch out for you than the world famous Tyroc.  Pretty sure mama wouldn't mind having another body around the house, and she sure aint gonna let you slump in school."*


----------



## Mimic (Apr 3, 2004)

_It's not like I got anything waiting for me, go ahead and put my name down. Doesn't bother me one way or the other._ Miguel says as he conintues to eat his meal.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> "I don't know," Sarah says from where she sits. "I think I'd like to try to salvage what I can from  my life the way it was before all this. It may not have been anything spectacular, nothing like Tyrone and his Superheroing, but it was mine and I'd worked damn hard to get where I was.
> 
> Besides, I don't like the spotlight, never have, and if I were to be part of something like that..." She glances between the three AF members. "I just look at you guys. Everything you do is scrutinized. You are constantly being watched by someone, and everyone knows everything about you." She shakes her head. "I don't think I could handle that."
> 
> She shrugs. "I don't know. My brain is so messed up right now. I just want to go home and sleep for a week. In my own bed, in my own appartment, and not wake up someone's lab rat. You do what you like, Eagle. You want to put my name on some list, fine. It doesn't mean I have to accept if they even offer me anything."




"It's not all as bad as you say, Sarah," Neutron says.  "I mean, yeah, our lives are scrutinized, mine especially.  If anyone has a gripe to pick with being put in the spotlight, it's me.  Sure, we're treated like movie stars, or rock stars or athletes.  The difference is, unlike the entertainers, we make a real difference in the world.  Your job as a police officer, and our jobs in AF aren't much different, aside from the scale.  Now don't get me wrong, the NYPD do a helluva job, and they don't have any elite powers to back them up, that's true heroics.  But policework is best left to the baselines, your abilities allow you to accomplish so much more, on a much bigger magnitude, not to just protect your neighborhood, but the country or even the world."

"Listen to you, Barry," Jersey Devil says with a grin.  "You could sell those motivational tapes."

Screaming Eagle smiles.  "Don't try and guilt her into accepting, Neutron.  This kind of life isn't for everyone."  She looks to Sarah.  "I will add your name, and you can consider it further if and when the time comes that you're accepted."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Hah!  I'm a computer system analyist and programmer.  Playing super hero doesn't pay the bills, Sarah," *Tyrone says.  *"Not like I'm getting my old job back, though,"* he adds.




"Actually, Ty," Devil says with a wry smile, "not only does our goverment backing supply us with the tools we need to get the job done, and not only does it legitimize our work, as federal officers instead of vigilantes, but, yeah, it does a pretty good job paying the bills, too."


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 3, 2004)

Kiro is pacing, his frown deepening with each word.  Finally he comes to a halt and spins towards Eagle and the other AF members present, "So let me get this straight, you want us to entrust our livelihoods and very lives to the American government, the same people who funded our personal hell wether they realised it or not.  Wether they admit it or not...  All so we can financially and legally perform acts of vigilantism?  Sell our souls to your media and leaders...  Sign oursleves up to take orders from those voted into power by the rich, ignorant and overall apathetic masses...  how could we ever trust a country which allows this to happen within its own borders! Eagle, do you even realize most of us aren't American?!"  he shakes his head and lets it fall for a moment as he seams to visibly fight down some emotion. When he raises his eyes his face is solomn once again, "Look, get me in touch with my Father...  sign me up if you wish...  I'll discuss the decision with my family...  I just want to go home...  We all do...  Just please, don't be insulted if I refuse..."  He sighs heavily and leans against the wall, then slumps down to a sitting position, eyes tired although intent on Eagle.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

"Kiro, while I applaud your idealism, things aren't quite as grim here in America as you try to paint them," Screaming Eagle says.  "While the government owned the facility you were in, there is no evidence of government involvement in your case.  Well, other than the air force personel that tried to stop you, but they were fed the same information that we were: you were terrorists.

"And of the five of you, only you and Max aren't American.  That may be a small hurdle to overcome, but you would eventually attain your American citizenship if you were to join the team.  It is your right to refuse the offer, however, especially being foreigners."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 3, 2004)

> "Actually, Ty," Devil says with a wry smile, "not only does our goverment backing supply us with the tools we need to get the job done, and not only does it legitimize our work, as federal officers instead of vigilantes, but, yeah, it does a pretty good job paying the bills, too."



*"Vigilantes!?  Who you calling a vigilante, bub?" *Tyrone says, offended.

*"I'm not some thug out to dispense summary justice.  I wasn't out there punishing criminals.  I was out protecting people and catching them, so the cops and legal system could deal with them.  Maybe you don't think that's as important as what you do, but guess what?  People are affected by the little crimes just as much as the big ones, and you guys are too busy with the big problems to help people out with the little ones.*

*"I didn't get famous because I save the world; I got famous because I helped where the big name groups didn't.  Don't know if I want to be thrown into fighting people like Strafe on a regular basis.  I just know I want to get the hell home, and make sure that Aaron doesn't get stuck in a place that doesn't help him cope with his powers."*


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Jersey Devil seems a bit taken aback from Tyone's response.  "Hey, I didn't mean any offense, man.  Don't get me wrong, personally, I think what you were doing in the streets of New York was great.  But make no mistake, it was vigilantism.  You aren't an official keeper of the peace, and not everyone thinks it's a wonderful thing, especially those that try to do things by the book, and you might interfere in that and aren't answerable to anyone for your actions."  He shrugs.  "All I'm saying is, we're a legit part of the process.  And, yeah, we deal with big problems, but I've done my share of rescuing cats from trees, too."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

*Got to keep my characters straight*

_Madre del dios, I can't believe you people. these three have bent over backwards trying to help us and when we are offered a chance to help others like us what do you do?_ Miguel suddenly pipes up as he stands he reverts to his own form.

_We complain about our privacy._ Miguel form shifts to that of Sarah. _Your old life is over chica, I'm sure you did good getting the pushers and thugs from the street but those were just the symptoms not the disease, trust me I know._

*Or we complain about not being able to help the little guy.* Sarah's form shifts to look like Tryoc. _How many of your arrests were thrown out of court because you weren't legit amigo?_

"Or we complain of corruption." Tyroc's body shifts to look like Kiro. _But when given the chance to stop it all you do is stick our head in the sand and hope it goes away._

_What BioGen did to us is unforgivable and I intend to make sure they don't do to someone else what they did to us and really this is the only way its going to happen._ Miguel shifts back to his own form and walks over to where Screaming Eagle is standing.

_"Got to trust someone sometime, right Chica? I want to help anyway I can but I have to tell you somethings about my past before that."_ He sighs and pauses a moment to collect his thoughts.

_"My name is Miguel, I don't know what my last name is. I believe I was born in Mexico City at least I was orphaned there and I became a statistic and I slipped through the cracks after that I joined some gangs, did some stuff I would rather not talk about. Eventually there was a failed take over attempt in the last gang I was in and I was the fall guy. I heard a rumor that my birth parents were in L.A., so I snuck over the border and started searching. That's when I was grabbed."_

Miguel ends his story and looks Eagle square in the eyes. _"So do you still want to put me on that list?"_


----------



## Deva (Apr 4, 2004)

"You son of a bitch," Sarah snarls at Miguel. "Just who the hell do you think you are? I have had every inch of my body poked, and prodded, and violated for weeks. I have been injected with God knows what, subjected to tests that would be inhumane to a rat, and taken to the brink of death only to brought back to have it start all over again. We all have, and I know I will spend the rest of my life trying to forget what those bastards did to us!"

Angry tears burn at the corner of her eyes. "I can still feel the restraints on my arms, the needles in my skin, the terror every time they came for one of us or the relief I felt when it wasn't me. I can't even close my eyes without wondering if, when I open them again, I will be back inside that cell.

"To make it worse, when everything is said and done, the entire country is going to know what was done to us. My family, my friends, they're going to have to know that I was put through hell and there is nothing they can do to make it go away. There is nothing anyone can do to make it just go away!

"And now the people that they-" She point to the AF members, "- work for will want to put us on display and exploit the torture we endured and spin it to their advantage for free publicity! I say screw them! I will not let myself be used like that again!"

Her body trembles as she tries to calm herself. "I have every right to want my privacy, to try to get even a fraction of my life back, and if I can have any of it I again I will take it! So don't you dare stand there acting all superior because you have nothing to go back to!"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel ends his story and looks Eagle square in the eyes. _"So do you still want to put me on that list?"_




Screaming Eagle smiles.  "Definitely.  Andrew used to run with a gang in his youth, and look how he's turned out...oh, I'm sorry, bad example," she says cracking a grin at Jersey Devil.

"Hardy-har-har," Jersey Devil responds with a smirk and flick of his tail.  "Careful, once she gets started, there's no stopping her..."

"And as for your...current status, if you agree to return to Mexico in the interim, if you are selected to join the team, you'll receive a work visa just as the others not native to the U.S. will, and eventually gain citizenship.  Sound reasonable?" Eagle says to Miguel.



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> "You son of a bitch," Sarah snarls at Miguel. "Just who the hell do you think you are? I have had every inch of my body poked, and prodded, and violated for weeks. I have been injected with God knows what, subjected to tests that would be inhumane to a rat, and taken to the brink of death only to brought back to have it start all over again. We all have, and I know I will spend the rest of my life trying to forget what those bastards did to us!"
> 
> Angry tears burn at the corner of her eyes. "I can still feel the restraints on my arms, the needles in my skin, the terror every time they came for one of us or the relief I felt when it wasn't me. I can't even close my eyes without wondering if, when I open them again, I will be back inside that cell.
> 
> ...




"Sarah...no one's going to make you do what you don't want to.  I can't even imagine what you all have gone through over the past two months, and I realize anything but going home must be completely irrellivant to you right now," Eagle says.  "Now, adding your names to the list was my idea, well Devil's idea, initially.  No one in the government knows what who I'm going to reccomend yet, so no one is trying to exploit you.  I'm not even sure when the new team will be formed, but you should have plenty of time to rest and get your life back into some semblance of order.  And when the time comes, you can make your decision then.  No one else can tell you what is best for you."  Screaming Eagle gives Sarah a reassuring smile.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Miguel lets Sarah rage against him, knowing that it was going to come out sooner or later and it was better him then someone else.

Once she is finished Miguel takes a step forward.

_It happened to us all Sarah, they tortured everyone of us here as much as they did you, but what I said still stands your old life is over._ He says quietly.

_You can run and hide, stick your head under the blankets and hope that everything goes away. Your a cop Sarah, you have seen what happens to people that do that, they sink lower and lower into themselves until they disappear. Your stronger then that or are you going to let Biogen win?_

_Don't let them use you, make Biogen pay for what they did, if we disappear Biogen will sweep this under the rug and you know it._


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Madre del dios, I can't believe you people. these three have bent over backwards trying to help us and when we are offered a chance to help others like us what do you do?_ Miguel suddenly pipes up as he stands he reverts to his own form.



*"This comin' from the dude who's been up in Angel's face threatening her nearly non-stop since we got with them..."*



> *Or we complain about not being able to help the little guy.* Sarah's form shifts to look like Tryoc. _How many of your arrests were thrown out of court because you weren't legit amigo?_



*"Two, actually, other than the kids who just made bad choices I tried to help go straight.  I made myself available to testify in all cases I was a part of.  Sixteen very stupid elites are in this place 'cause of me, at least by my count.  Not exactly the toughest guys, mind you..."*



> _What BioGen did to us is unforgivable and I intend to make sure they don't do to someone else what they did to us and really this is the only way its going to happen._ Miguel shifts back to his own form and walks over to where Screaming Eagle is standing.



*"Only way if you dismiss any other possible way,"* Tyrone says to Aaron with a grin.



> Miguel lets Sarah rage against him, knowing that it was going to come out sooner or later and it was better him then someone else.
> 
> Once she is finished Miguel takes a step forward.
> 
> ...



*"This'd be a great time for you to shut up,"* Tyrone says unpleasantly at the sight of Sarah's tears.  *"Sweet jeezus, you need to foist your opinions on her like that, or do you just like to upset her.  The tears make you feel tough?  Big?  That's real solid,"* he says coldly.  *"Maybe wait for a few minutes, then tell her she's wrong to want a normal life again."*

Coming up to Sarah he says, *"That's just his opinion, Sarah.  It doesn't make it right.  I'd like a shot at my old life too, but now with my identity public, I'm a bit screwed,*" he says to Sarah with a bit of a smile.  *"But it doesn't mean I can't have it back.  And this is a complete load of crap to be dumping on us now anyway, two and a half days after we were lab rats,"* he says loud enough for everyone to hear.  *"Only gonna cause an argument."*

Turning his attention back to Sarah he adds, *"I'm going home to New York.  You should come stay with my mama for a bit, cool off, keep yourself out of the spotlight.  I know she wouldn't mind, and it'd let you relax without worrying about the media.  She'll kick their asses proper if they step foot on her property.  Hopefully we can get Aaron's parents to let him stay too.  I still need my sidekick," *he says with a grin to the boy.  *"And once we've had some time to look at what we are going to do, we can worry about Biogen."*


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"This comin' from the dude who's been up in Angel's face threatening her nearly non-stop since we got with them..."*




_True but not only did they save our lives and they actually believed our story and investigated, when others would have done their job and thrown us in jail without a second thought._



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Only way if you dismiss any other possible way,"* Tyrone says to Aaron with a grin.




_What other options are there? Should we picket? Sign a petition? Do you want to sit on the side lines while others bring in those that are responsible?_



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Turning his attention back to Sarah he adds, *"I'm going home to New York. You should come stay with my mama for a bit, cool off, keep yourself out of the spotlight. I know she wouldn't mind, and it'd let you relax without worrying about the media. She'll kick their asses proper if they step foot on her property. Hopefully we can get Aaron's parents to let him stay too. I still need my sidekick,"* he says with a grin to the boy. *"And once we've had some time to look at what we are going to do, we can worry about Biogen."*




_I'm not saying that we can't have a normal life just that our old lives are over and the sooner we all realise that the better. Right now your friends and loved ones are on the finge of the story, but you move in with your mama, even for a few days your going to have every reporter camped on her front lawn, her whole life is going to be scrutinized in minute detail. Do you really want that to happen to her? And the longer we wait on Biogen the more time they will have to hide information._


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "And as for your...current status, if you agree to return to Mexico in the interim, if you are selected to join the team, you'll receive a work visa just as the others not native to the U.S. will, and eventually gain citizenship.  Sound reasonable?" Eagle says to Miguel.




_Here, there, where ever. Although I could use a few bucks to rent a room until that time._


----------



## Elementor (Apr 4, 2004)

Aaron seems to beam everytime he is actually mentioned in the conversation.  While Miguel is talking to Tyrone and trying to defend his harsh words to Sarah, as has always happened during such stressful social confrontations, Aaron loses control of his powers.  Turning into his much heavier earthen form, Aaron crashes to the ground as his chair gives way.  "NOW LOOK WHAT YOU MADE ME DO," he hollers at Mimic in a barely controlled rage.  Clamboring back to his feet, he runs over by Sarah and Tyrone and halfway hides behind Tyrone's large leather duster.  

"It isnt bad enough you have to keep trying to steal our identities, powers and thoughts but now you are trying to make us do stuff we don't want to do or are scared of too??!!  I love AF as much as most folks do but when that guy came through the jail wall at me and I couldnt touch him, I was so scared I almost cried.  We got bullied into helping to fight the prisoners, and now you are trying to bully us into joining AF too.  I hate bullys!!  Why are there always bullys!!??"  Aaron turns and runs away down the hall tears making muddy streams down his earthen face.


----------



## Deva (Apr 4, 2004)

With one final scowl at Miguel, Sarah gets up from her chair. She places a hand on Tyrone's arm and smiles up at him weakly, a silent thanks for his support. She jogs after Aaron.

"Hey," She says when she finally catches up to him. "I don't think we were suppose to leave the lobby, but what are they going to do? Arrest us?" She leans against the wall. "Things have been real lousy the last couple of months, huh. But just think, in a few hours we'll be out of here and heading home and it'll be over. Though you have got to come to New York some time for a visit. I know this guy," she gives him a joking smile, "makes the best donuts on the east coast."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

He watches Sarah run down the hall after Aaron he sighs quietly before looking towards Tyroc

_"You know I am right Amigo, this isn't just going to fade away. Your old lives are over, there is no going back. We aren't going to fit into normal society. They,"_ he says looking down the hall, _"don't want to believe it and someone had to tell them. If that makes me the Diablo because of it, then so be it."_


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 4, 2004)

Kiro shakes his head and stares at Miguel until their eyes meet, "Better my head in the sand then up my own ass...  Miguel..."  He will stand swiftly and bow, then head for the door, "When you're all finished I'll be waiting outside..."


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 4, 2004)

He will turn when he reaches the door, "I know I can never go back, the past changes our present and nothing can ever be as it was...  but it's no reason to rub it in these people's faces, let them learn for themselves...  it's what people do."


----------



## Elementor (Apr 4, 2004)

Aaron reaches out and takes Sarah's hand and lets her guide him back to the waiting area.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

> _"You know I am right Amigo, this isn't just going to fade away. Your old lives are over, there is no going back. We aren't going to fit into normal society. They,"_ he says looking down the hall, _"don't want to believe it and someone had to tell them. If that makes me the Diablo because of it, then so be it."_



*"I've fit into 'normal' society for the last five years.  There's nothing that says an elite can't live a normal life.  Just you with..."*



> "Better my head in the sand then up my own ass... Miguel..."



*"... that.  "You aren't the devil; you're just being an incompassionate dick.  Hey, maybe we could walk the streets of Dallas and you can go around shattering the limited hopes of the poor folks in the projects for fun," *he says with mock enthusiasm, before going to grab another juice.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"I've fit into 'normal' society for the last five years.  There's nothing that says an elite can't live a normal life.  Just you with..."*




_And which one of your lives fit into normal society? Tyroc? Tyrone? or was it Mr. Rhymes? How many more people are you going to create to try and sheild yourself from the rest of the world?_



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> *"... that.  "You aren't the devil; you're just being an incompassionate dick.  Hey, maybe we could walk the streets of Dallas and you can go around shattering the limited hopes of the poor folks in the projects for fun," *he says with mock enthusiasm, before going to grab another juice.




_"You've seen it,  I lived it. I was eating garbage from dumpsters to survive when I was the cabrito's age. I've also seen what false hope and the delusion that the past can be recaptured can do to people. You've seen it to, every time you find the same junkie with a needle in his arm or whenever the same hooker goes back to her abusive pimp."_

_"Al infierno con élm, codle them if that's what you want. Tell them that it's all a bad dream and that they can slip back into the lives they once had. I would rather face the harsh reality of truth then live in a dream world."_

Miguel walks outside ignoring everyone around him, he sits down on the steps, he lights his last remaining cigarette and smokes it in solitude.


----------



## Deva (Apr 4, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Aaron reaches out and takes Sarah's hand and lets her guide him back to the waiting area.




"Cop? Donut? ... that was suppose to be a joke." She puts her arm around his shoulder as they walk back. "It'll be okay once we get out of here. We're just on edge."

Seeing some people have taken off, Sarah sits back in her chair and has Aaron sit in one near her. "How much longer will we'll be waiting, Eagle?I think we're all a little anxious to go home."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 4, 2004)

> _And which one of your lives fit into normal society? Tyroc? Tyrone? or was it Mr. R... _



And Tyroc immediately smashes his fist into Miguels face to shut him up before he finishes the sentence.  *"Go ahead.  Keep talking.  Show me you have no common sense.  I'll knock some into you."*

Tyroc's force field flickers about him and he looks about ready to blast Miguel back to Mexico.

_Feel free to say the rest, but you mention his secret identity and I'll have to kill Miguel._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jersey Devil steps in between Tyrone and Miguel before Miguel stalks off outside.  "Aright, that's enough.  I know you guys are on edge and all, but geez, can we at least be civil?"

Screaming Eagle frowns at the exchange, and it looks like she's about to say something, but something else gets her attention.  She puts a finger to her ear.  "Excuse me, I'm receiving a transmission."  She moves to far corner of the room to speak with whomever it is that has called her.

"Aw, for cryin' out loud.  What now?  Hello, vacation?  Geez," Jersey Devil says rolling his eyes as Eagle leaves the conversation.  "If it were up to me, I'd deputize all of you right now so I can freakin' get a day off..."

"That's our Devil.  Such a workaholic," Neutron says with a chuckle.

"Bite me, gimpy."

Eagle isn't gone long.  When she comes back, she has a mixed look of shock and concern on her face.  "Devil, Neutron, we're leaving," she says sternly.

"Why?  What's going on?" Neutron asks.

"Mexico City is...gone."

"Huh?  Where did it go?" Jersey Devil says, confused.

"Destroyed.  The entire city has been completely destroyed.  We're being sent to help Justice Elite: Beta with search and rescue."

There's a moment of silence as everyone takes in the enormity of what she just stated.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 6, 2004)

Miguel stares at Eagle for several minutes before responding. _What do you mean destroyed?_ 

_How can anyone destroy all of Mexico City? Not even a nuke would destroy the whole city._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Miguel stares at Eagle for several minutes before responding. _What do you mean destroyed?_
> 
> _How can anyone destroy all of Mexico City? Not even a nuke would destroy the whole city._




OOC: Several minutes?  You ain't got that long...plus, weren't you outside...nevermind, I shouldn't complain, at least I got a response.

"I have no idea, and frankly, I don't care," Eagle responds curtly.  Jersey Devil gets up and leaves, taking Neutron with him.  "The rest of you," Eagle says, "wait for Agent Howe to return.  Follow his instructions, which, I believe will be to go to DWF airport, where you'll be given tickets to return home.  As I said, Aaron's parents should be waiting for him.  I'll be in contact with the rest of you soon."  She turns to follow the other two members of AF outside.


----------



## Deva (Apr 6, 2004)

_ooc: I was working on a response. When someone tells you an entire city has been obliterated, it takes a while to think of a descent response. As it is, this one still sucks._

In utter shock, Sarah just stares ahead at nothingness. All those people... She couldn't fathom it. And yet, the single thought that forms in her mind ad the AF members rush of is: Thank God it wasn't New York.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 6, 2004)

Once the AF members leave, Tyrone breathes a sigh of relief and sits in one of the available chairs.  *"Man, I just had visions of being dragged off to Mexico.  Kinda would have made for the tri fecta; escape prison, stop a prison escape, visit a disaster site."*  He gets comfortable, crossing his legs in front of him.  *"Gonna catch a few minutes,"* he says, dropping his shades over his eyes.  *"Don't head to the airport without me."*

Tyrone tries to get a little rest, still feeling fatigued.  _*Thank god it wasn't New York,* _he thinks to himself as he starts to drift off.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> OOC: Several minutes?  You ain't got that long...plus, weren't you outside...nevermind, I shouldn't complain, at least I got a response.




_OOC:The way I read it was that Tryoc and Miguel were arguing, JD jumped in to break it up while Eagle got the message, he never had time to storm outside._

_"That's going to be pretty hard considering my home is now a great big smoking hole in the ground!"_ Miguel shouts out after Eagle.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2004)

Eagle looks back as she leaves, but says nothing to Miguel, her face softening in pity for the young man.

"This is ridiculous.  Are we done here or not?  I don't care about any American team, and while this disaster is truly regrettable, it is too late to do anything for the people of that city now," Max says, becoming impatient.  "All I want is to go home so I can forget any of this nonsense ever happened."

As though on cue, Agent Howe emerges once again, only his partner with him this time.  He looks around quizzically.  "Where have American Freedom gone?"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 7, 2004)

> "This is ridiculous. Are we done here or not? I don't care about any American team, and while this disaster is truly regrettable, it is too late to do anything for the people of that city now," Max says, becoming impatient. "All I want is to go home so I can forget any of this nonsense ever happened."



*"Just a little longer, Max, my man, and I'm sure you'll be on your way to where you are from,"* Tyrone mumbles sleepily.  *"Just try not to let the Minotaur out again until you get there."*



> As though on cue, Agent Howe emerges once again, only his partner with him this time. He looks around quizzically. "Where have American Freedom gone?"



*"See?  Right on cue,"* Tyrone mumbles to Max.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 7, 2004)

"To Mexico City...  or whatever is left of it...  it seams it's...  well, gone..."  Kiro blinks at Agent Howe, seamingly surprised he spook, he runs his right hand through his hair a couple of times, still holding the door open with his left.  He opens his mouth to add something, then snaps it shut, looks about the room swiftly and returns to grooming himself.  "When did the world go to hell and how did it happen so fast...?" he mumbles under his breath to noone in particular, frowning slightly.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2004)

"Gone?" Agent Mathers says, a look of confusion on her face.  "What do you mean gone?"

"We do not know any more than that.  They left to investigate it.  Are we finished?" Max says impatiently.

Agent Howe seems somewhat disturbed by the unusual news, but answers nonetheless.  "Yes, we've concluded here.  Thank you for your cooperation.  You are now free to go, though someone may be in contact with you in the future, as testimony against BioGen will likely be in order.  But that can be dealt with another time.  We'll escort you to the airport; I believe Screaming Eagle has personally seen to it that you receive passage home by areodyne.  If you're ready?" he says, motioning to the door.

As Max rises, he looks about.  "Where is Doctor Kalam?"

"She is to remain in custody, here.  Though she helped you in your escape, that doesn't negate the fact that she assisted in the process of your testing."  He turns to the doors.  Outside, you can see two vehicles have pulled up, apparently waiting for you.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 7, 2004)

> Agent Howe seems somewhat disturbed by the unusual news, but answers nonetheless. "Yes, we've concluded here. Thank you for your cooperation. You are now free to go, though someone may be in contact with you in the future, as testimony against BioGen will likely be in order. But that can be dealt with another time. We'll escort you to the airport; I believe Screaming Eagle has personally seen to it that you receive passage home by areodyne. If you're ready?" he says, motioning to the door.



That wakes Tyrone up.

*"Now we're talking.  I am so ready to get out of here and back to New York."
*


> As Max rises, he looks about. "Where is Doctor Kalam?"
> 
> "She is to remain in custody, here. Though she helped you in your escape, that doesn't negate the fact that she assisted in the process of your testing."



*"No doubt about that,"* Tyrone says quietly.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 7, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yes, we've concluded here.  Thank you for your cooperation.  You are now free to go, though someone may be in contact with you in the future, as testimony against BioGen will likely be in order.  But that can be dealt with another time.  We'll escort you to the airport; I believe Screaming Eagle has personally seen to it that you receive passage home by areodyne.  If you're ready?" he says, motioning to the door.




_"Cool about time we can leave, I'll pass on the plane trip amigacho. It seems my point of destination has been unexpectantly vaporised or something."_ Miguel says putting his last cigeratte in his mouth and starts to walk towards the door.

_"Later all."_


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"Cool about time we can leave, I'll pass on the plane trip amigacho. It seems my point of destination has been unexpectantly vaporised or something."_ Miguel says putting his last cigeratte in his mouth and starts to walk towards the door.
> 
> _"Later all."_




"Hold on, Miguel," Howe says.  "You may not be returning to Mexico City, but we will be sending you back to Mexico."


----------



## Deva (Apr 7, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Gone?" Agent Mathers says, a look of confusion on her face.  "What do you mean gone?"
> 
> "We do not know any more than that.  They left to investigate it.  Are we finished?" Max says impatiently.
> 
> Agent Howe seems somewhat disturbed by the unusual news, but answers nonetheless.  "Yes, we've concluded here.  Thank you for your cooperation.  You are now free to go, though someone may be in contact with you in the future, as testimony against BioGen will likely be in order.  But that can be dealt with another time.  We'll escort you to the airport; I believe Screaming Eagle has personally seen to it that you receive passage home by areodyne.  If you're ready?" he says, motioning to the door.





The announcement that they were finally going home left her numb. It seemed like a lifetime since she had walked the streets of New York, and in some ways it had been. She was a different person now, who wasn't after everything that had happened. Still, there was no denying the eagerness she feel at the thought of going home.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> As Max rises, he looks about.  "Where is Doctor Kalam?"
> 
> "She is to remain in custody, here.  Though she helped you in your escape, that doesn't negate the fact that she assisted in the process of your testing."  He turns to the doors.  Outside, you can see two vehicles have pulled up, apparently waiting for you.




Sarah wasn't surprised at that statement. "Good," She said coldly as she rises from her chair.  She turns to Aaron and offers him her hand again with a little smile. "What do you say, ready to go home?"


----------



## Elementor (Apr 7, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> Sarah wasn't surprised at that statement. "Good," She said coldly as she rises from her chair.  She turns to Aaron and offers him her hand again with a little smile. "What do you say, ready to go home?"




Looking up at the kind woman, Aaron just offers a quiet, "Please?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 7, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Hold on, Miguel," Howe says.  "You may not be returning to Mexico City, but we will be sending you back to Mexico."



_Yea, yea, yea. Relax, I'm just going out for a quick puff. Keep your shirt on G-man._


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 7, 2004)

Kiro will continue to hold the door until everyone is through and will then fall in behind silently.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 8, 2004)

The group files into the two vans, which leave the facility and make the half hour drive to the Dallas-Fort Worth airport.  Agent Howe's phone rings and he speaks quietly with someone, a short conversation where he does more listening than talking.

Upon arrival, the terminal isn't a buzzing as one might expect.  There are a few people walking around, but most in the terminal are gathered around monitors, some glaring at the screen, some staring in shock, a few even sobbing at they're witnessing.  On the monitor, there is what looks to be a press conference by the UNSAC.  Speaking is Dr. Stockov of Justice Elite, "...tragedy comes at a time when other various occurrences across the globe, of an unknown origin transpired. But to the best knowledge of the United Nations Scientific Advancement Committee, these two events are not related. At this time we are not pointing any finger at any suspects despite early reports to the contrary, what has transpired today is an attack on the livelihood of free people’s everywhere in the world. Despite the emotions that run high, cool heads must prevail, and for that reason alone the United Nations has initiated a State of Emergency, and granted executive powers to select groups including the United Nations Armed Forces and the Justice Elite Agency.”

Dr. Stockov pauses as she adjusts her glasses, “It will take time to assess the extent of the damage, and the world will support the Mexican citizens in any way we can, to get them through this tragedy. Among them is a proposal that until this State of Emergency is abated, registration of all elites worldwide will be mandatory if only to maintain some sense of order, and uniformity. Certain Military Powers will be forced to disarm during this forced armistice, and certain governments may be dissolved entirely, so as to deny terrorist groups, both privately funded and government sanctioned will be forced out into the open.”

“At this time, I open the floor to questions…” she says as the room erupts into a flurry of various questions.

A buzz erupts from the crowds of people around the monitors as they start to disperse throughout the terminal.

"Unbelievable," Agent Howe says, shaking his head.  "Who destroys an entire city?"

"Terrorists, likely.  Pantheon?" Agent Mathers answers.

"If Pantheon has that kind of power at their disposal, the UN had better work harder at shutting that sect down.  They can't allow something like this to happen again."  He stops and turns to the rest of you.  "Wait here, I'll get the tickets."  He walks to the ticket counter and speaks with woman behind it.

Moments later you hear a shrill, "Aaron!"  A man and woman run up to the group and the woman leans over and hugs Aaron, tears in her eyes.  "Oh, Aaron!" she says, kissing him and hugging him once more, letting go only long enough for his father to embrace him as well.  

"We're so happy your okay, son," he says, smiling at the boy.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 8, 2004)

*"Mutant registration... no freakin' way..." *Tyrone says.  *"That sounds like something from an X-man comic.  Good bye normal life to any elite outside the USA.  If the US doesn't follow suit."*

*"Hey, would you look at that,"* Tyrone says with a smile as Aaron is mobbed by his parents.  *"Finally, something good happened today."*


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2004)

Miguel is oddly quiet on the trip over, in fact he doesn't say anything to anyone, he just stares out the window watching the scenery move by. He ignores anyone who trys to talk to him.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> *"Hey, would you look at that,"* Tyrone says with a smile as Aaron is mobbed by his parents.  *"Finally, something good happened today."*




_"Yea, whatever."_ Miguel says coldly. Ignoring any response he wanders away from the reunion.


----------



## Deva (Apr 8, 2004)

"What do you expect," Sarah says quietly next to Tyrone. "Back during the World Wars they trucked all the Oriental and German citizens to camps, even those that were born here in the US. Something like this happens, people get scared and they have to have someone to blame. Might as well be the Elites. Just means we walk around with a target on our back, which we should be use to after the last two days."  

With a soft smile she watches Aaron and his parents, the reunion only making her that more anxious to get home.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 9, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Moments later you hear a shrill, "Aaron!"  A man and woman run up to the group and the woman leans over and hugs Aaron, tears in her eyes.  "Oh, Aaron!" she says, kissing him and hugging him once more, letting go only long enough for his father to embrace him as well.
> 
> "We're so happy your okay, son," he says, smiling at the boy.




A happy but muffled, "Muvm!!  Dabd!!" can be heard from beneath the smothering parents.  Once they let up hugging just a little, Aaron's eyes light up as he tries to relate everything that has happened since he was last at home.  "You shoulda seen it!!  Tyroc is so cool.  He's all like WHOOSH!!  And his mama wants to meet me and stuff.  And Sarah is like a cop and stuff and all the bad guys are real scared of her cause she can make em stop thinking and stuff!  When I woke up in that lab and they were doing all these killer experiments on me and stuff and I was so scared and Doctor Jaya helped us escape and stuff, and they were trying to like kill us with helicoptors and robots and guns!" and so it continues until someone shuts him up or he reaches the present with his quickly rambled on story.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 9, 2004)

"Oh, baby, it's okay, we're taking you home now," Aaron's mom tells him, smiling through her tears.  Standing up she looks at the rest of you and simply says, "Hello."

"Thank you for watching over our son," his father adds, though you sense some reservation in his voice.  "Let's go, Aaron, our aerodyne leaves in half an hour."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 9, 2004)

> "Oh, baby, it's okay, we're taking you home now," Aaron's mom tells him, smiling through her tears. Standing up she looks at the rest of you and simply says, "Hello."
> 
> "Thank you for watching over our son," his father adds, though you sense some reservation in his voice. "Let's go, Aaron, our aerodyne leaves in half an hour."



*"Hello, ma'am,"* Tyrone replies to Aaron's mother.

*"Aaron did his fair share of watching over us, too,"* he says to his father.  *"He stood up to some of the toughest crooks out there, and walked off with barely a scratch.*

*"He's got a good grip on those powers of his.  He'll be a really powerful elite when he gets older.  Probably be way stronger at my age than I am now.  You know, you really should consider letting him come back to the US for some training with me once things have settled down and he's put some of that weight back on.  He'd be way closer than if you sent him to the UNJE, and could come home well, whenever he wanted.  *

*"And he'd be more than welcome with me and my mama.  She'd make sure he didn't get away with slacking on his school work too and won't let the press mess with him, especially near her place.  And he could use his powers to fight crime with me.  Tyroc and the E-kid, Elementor, whatever name he likes,"* Tyroc says with a grin at Aaron.  *"Some serious good press for us Elites to have a smart and powerful kid like Aaron in North America rather than off in Europe or Africa with the UNJE.  Maybe keep him away from that mutant registration crap I heard on the news there too.*

*"Who knows, American Freedom just might relax those age limitations too.  It would give them a cool North American flavor to have a canuck on the squad."*

_Go go gadget diplomacy!_


----------



## Agamon (Apr 9, 2004)

OOC: Diplomacy roll: 4, reroll 10, result is 20.

The Kuypers listen to Tyrone courteously, but the mother's eyes grow wide when he mentions 'fighting crime' and she grows fidgety when he mentions American Freedom.

"We appreciate the offer, but I don't think that's such a good idea.  We haven't had much of a chance to discuss Aaron's future yet," his father says, glancing at his wife, "but putting him in a hostile environment isn't going to be an option."

"Most certainly not!" the mother adds.  "You say he's gotten a grip on these powers he has, then I see no reason why he can't just come back home."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 9, 2004)

*"Back to where he was taken from in the first place,"* Tyrone says.  *"With the attention he's gotten lately, I hope you are prepared for the press and government interests.  He's an elite, and could do a lot of good with his abilities, and stay close to home.  But I aint gonna keep you from takin' him home, or him from going.  Lord knows I want to get home myself.  But I'll be watching over my shoulder for a long time.*

*"Some powerful folks took us all last time.  He's still a kid.  You make sure you keep an eye on him.  Two would be better.*

*"Shoot me an e-mail, kid.  Maybe you can come down to New York to visit me and Sarah."*


----------



## Elementor (Apr 9, 2004)

His head going back and forth like he is watching a tennis match, Aaron listens intently to the conversation between his parents and Tyroc.  "Oh, I'll definately email you Ty!!  Do I still get my own web page linked off of yours??"


----------



## Calinon (Apr 9, 2004)

*"You bet kiddo.  Better yet, I'll just host it with my website.  Gimme a week, and you'll probably be more popular than me!"*


----------



## Elementor (Apr 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *"You bet kiddo.  Better yet, I'll just host it with my website.  Gimme a week, and you'll probably be more popular than me!"*




"You think it will take that long??" he says grinning up at his friend.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 11, 2004)

Aaron's dad levels a glare at Tyrone.  "Thank you, mister Tyroc, or whatever you call yourself, but we don't need any more attention drawn to Aaron than there already is.  This has been a big enough problem for our family as it is.  Now, let's go." he says, grabbing Aaron by the arm and dragging him off before he gets much chance to even say goodbye, his mom following close behind.

A few moments later, Agent Howe returns with the tickets, giving one to each of you.  Tyrone's and Sarah's are for a 5:00 PM flight to New York, Kiro's is for a 7:00 PM non-stop flight to New Tokyo, Max's is for a 9:30 non-stop flight to Moscow.  Stopping at Miguel, he says, "All flights to Mexico have been cancelled, Screaming Eagle has notified me that airspace over that country has been closed to all non-essential vehicles."  He hands the ticket to him, for the same flight as Sarah and Tyrone will be on. "You are to go to New York City, and remain there until notified by Screaming Eagle.  Here's a cell phone."  He hands Miguel a phone.  "She'll call you concerning your opportunity one way or the other, as she put it.  And I don't need to tell you that leaving the city would be bad for you, right?" he adds sternly.

Turning to look at everyone, he says, "Have a nice trip, and once again, thank you for your cooperation in this investigation."  He and Agent Mathers then turn and leave you in the bustling terminal.


----------



## Deva (Apr 11, 2004)

With a small frown, Sarah watches Aaron's father drag him off. "Is it just me or do you get the impression that Mr. Kuyper couldn't get away from us fast enough?" She shakes her head and finds a seat to wait until the flight home.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 11, 2004)

*"Seems it, yo. Think he has a problem with strong, black men, or just elites in general? Once we get to New York I think I better arrange for someone to keep tabs on Aaron and his parents. Hey, anyone want a coffee?"* Tyrone asks, heading for the Starbucks outlet.

On his way, he spots a little shop with a cowboy hat he just must have, along with a cool pair of sunglasses with a lone star on the right lens.  He buys those and a new T-shirt he puts on before leaving the shop.  Finally, he gets the coffee and heads back to wait for the flight with Sarah.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "She'll call you concerning your opportunity one way or the other, as she put it. And I don't need to tell you that leaving the city would be bad for you, right?" he adds sternly.




Miguel gives the man a quick salute. _"Yes sir, Mr. G-man, sir. No leaving New York city sir."_ He adds as he takes the cell phone and ticket. _"Besides, why would I want to leave, lots of stuff there to keep me amused, I'm sure."_



			
				Deva said:
			
		

> With a small frown, Sarah watches Aaron's father drag him off. "Is it just me or do you get the impression that Mr. Kuyper couldn't get away from us fast enough?" She shakes her head and finds a seat to wait until the flight home.




_Well, lets think about it for a second,_ Miguel adds in as we walks back into the group. _While he was associated with us, he was kidnapped, shot at, destroyed government property, accused of being terrorist, eventually arrested plus he was detained and questioned by the feds. Gee, I wonder why they don't want to add us to their christmas list?_ He adds sarcastically as he sits down besides her.

_"It's easier for them to blame us then some faceless company."_ Miguel adds more seriously. _"Plus I wanted to apologise about what I said back in the waiting room, totally crossed the line. Won't happen again."_

Before anyone can say anything Miguel looks over the new cell phone the agent gave him. _"Hmmm, I wonder if I can get those 900 numbers on this thing..."_ he mutters to himself.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 12, 2004)

*Epilogue*

*An unknown laboratory*
Dr. McDermott adjusted his glasses as he studied the data on the monitor intently before referring back to his datapad to punch in some numbers.  Looking back to the screen, he hears a *beeep* followed by a female voice emanating from the monitor.  “Dr. McDermott, Ms. Nelson is on the line.”

“Put her through,” he says, setting the datapad on the table.

The face of Elizabeth Nelson appears on the monitor, her expression professionally neutral.  “Hello, Alan.  Everything is up and running smoothly, I trust?”

The doctor nods.  “For such a hastily constructed lab, it fits our needs greatly, thank you.”

“Don’t thank me, thank our benefactors,” the woman responds.  “I am not certain if you are aware, but we no longer are under the employ of BioGen.  That company’s fortunes have fallen drastically since the escape of the subjects.”

McDermott arches an eyebrow.  “So who pays me now?”

“That is on a need to know basis, doctor, and right now, you do not need to know.  Simply be happy with the fact that they’ve hidden you there, away from the scrutiny that Dr. Anton is currently undergoing.”

“And you?”

“I was simply Dr. Anton’s secretary, and had nothing to do with the affairs of administration,” Nelson answers in straight voice.

“Right.  Somehow, I doubt Julian is going to take the blame on this alone.  You should be hiding, yourself.”

“My affairs are not your own, doctor,” she responds, finally showing a bit of emotion in her both her face and speech.  “You would do well to instead concentrate on the task at hand.  Our benefactors are impatient people.  It is said that No Return will soon be ready for use.  An alternative is required, and you are the one that said you could deliver it.”

“And I will, but the process takes time.  This is an extraterrestrial virus that we’re dealing with.  Though I thought finding a cure would be extremely difficult at best, we’ve made some headway these past few weeks.  We’re doing the best we can, considering the conditions.”

“And the package that was delivered yesterday, has it been of any use?”

“Very much so.  With the implant removed, I’d have thought very little useful information could come from her, but we’ve uncovered a wealth of information so far,” McDermott responds, glancing up at a saline tank.  Within, the naked form of Samantha Maxwell hangs suspended, many probes and tubes connected to her body, though no breathing apparatus is apparent.  “It would be quite useful to have access to the others.”

“In due time, doctor.  In due time.”


----------

